# The vaccine



## shredless

Discuss like adults pleeze


----------



## anitoli

https://www.unz.com/mwhitney/the-covid-19-vaccine-is-the-goal-immunity-or-depopulation/


----------



## FutureProf88

I'll be getting one as soon as it is available.


----------



## AlvisX

shredless said:


> Discuss like adults pleeze



Cmon , you KNOW that aint possible .......

The VA had put a message out for volunteers . Im game ,my parents are 86 yrs old ,Im tryin to hang out with 'em .My son lives 8000 miles away ,I wanna go visit him . My business has been impacted long enough

RIP Charley Pride


----------



## joe_cpwe

A wide distribution of the vaccine to health care workers, ppl that are already in danger/have co-morbidities, and people over 55, or 60 or 65...would effectively stop the health care emergency because the effect on everyone else is _manageable_. Vaccines accelerate the timeframe to achieve herd immunity so I'm all for it.

Not sure if I'll get the vaccine personally, I've only gotten a flu vaccine once or twice and it was at least 10 yrs ago. I almost never get the flu and actually got it the year I took that vaccine.

FWIW a very close friend of mine, a 72 yr old, was recently put on a ventilator as is his mid 30's year old daughter, who has down syndrome is quite obese and has always been prone to colds, flu and nearly passed about 10 yrs ago with a respiratory infection. In other words, both were optimal candidates for the vaccine and we pray they make it thru.


----------



## anitoli

mRNA vaccine. Never approved or used in the US before, and never fully tested. Who wants to be the guinea pig? 

"The first Covid-19 vaccine to reach the market will be one completely unalike any before. Developed by Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna is new mRNA technology, never before approved for use in humans in the United States; “m” is for Messenger. This vaccine does not have the coronavirus in it. Instead, it instructs your body to make the Covid-19 spike protein. Once injected, you create a threat to yourself and then go to war against the threat you created. This is deliberate manipulation of the very core of our biological makeup. This vaccine has a very real potential to alter who and what we are."


----------



## ido1957

I'm looking forward to getting vaccinated as soon as possible. Period.


----------



## Dmann

I'm a rare one, allergic to all vaccines. When I got my 1st shots at 2 months old, I died for a few minutes.. apparently.

Did some tests when I was mid 20's no change, told it's for life.

So no vaccine for me.


----------



## rick16v

FutureProf88 said:


> I'll be getting one as soon as it is available.



Me too, as will my family.


----------



## EndGame00

Had an anaphylactic shock on flu vaccine 18 years ago...

nope....


----------



## fat_lenny

I’ll get it once it’s available here. No real word on that yet.

for the last couple of months there has been no real community transmission here of Covid, only cases in hotel quarantine of returned travelers.

apparently the boarder to NZ is about to freely open as well for travel.

but I’d like to see us open to the rest of the world when safe, rather than existing in our current bubble, as safe as it is. So vaccinations it is.

we put our trust in science for pretty much everything so I don’t see the rationale in being selectively against this.

Yes there is a small chance of an adverse reaction to any vaccine and some people know they can’t/shouldn’t have it. The rest of us getting it will help these people as well.


----------



## jmp45

anitoli said:


> "The first Covid-19 vaccine to reach the market will be one completely unalike any before. Developed by Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna is new mRNA technology, never before approved for use in humans in the United States; “m” is for Messenger. This vaccine does not have the coronavirus in it. Instead, it instructs your body to make the Covid-19 spike protein. Once injected, you create a threat to yourself and then go to war against the threat you created. This is deliberate manipulation of the very core of our biological makeup. This vaccine has a very real potential to alter who and what we are."



Hey Anitoli, do you have a link to this?


----------



## fitz

I'm going to listen to the scientists that know more about this than the conspiracists.

I did an online calculator to determine my risk factor & my hypothetical place in line of 100.
It said I'm in the mid 90's so I'll be almost last in line to get the vaccine, but I'll take it when it's my turn.
I'll do so more to protect those I care for, and those that cannot protect themselves, than to protect myself.


----------



## Maggot Brain

I dont trust It, call me a conspiracy theorist or whatever but I do not trust any big pharma.

Living outside the US I have obtained a better perspective of the pure consumerism and drug industry that dominates the US. While I'm living in Mexico you rarely see a TV commercial pushing any drug other than different tylanol or headache medication. Soon as I arrive in the US and pop on the TV... Boom! "Ask your doctor about _____!" Or "Buy this unessecery product!" With a bunch of hokey actors looking all happy as can be with said advertised product..... Ok so what I am trying to get at is when you see the drug commercials just focus on the side effects! Usually the voice over says them fairly fast and monotone to kinda burry it with the music... You'll see a comercial for a migraine medication with side effects worse than a migraine, sometimes you'll even hear "could cause death"... Like wtf? I don't trust any of that pharmaceutical industry when then can actively PUSH drugs with even a 1% chance of "death". What I dont get either is, why do you have to ASK your doctor? Shouldn't the doctor be the one educated on recommending medication? I know the 1% chance of death can be argued with "you could choke on a bannana and die too" but idk.... I dont trust that industry and saddly I feel the vaccine is being pushed, rushed and is one giant experiment. I imagine it will be years before we know the full lasting effects of a Corona vaccine.

Sorry for my crazy rambling haha I must add that I do hope for the best and that I am wrong and this vaccine allows us to step closer to returning back to "normal".


----------



## Jon Ofjord

When my turn comes I'll get the injection. I don't understand the fear of not understanding what is in it. People eat McDonald's without question and they don't know what's in that stuff, either. Hot dogs? Don't get me started.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

"The Vaccine..."

sounds like a new Hollywood blockbuster thriller...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> "The Vaccine..."
> 
> sounds like a new Hollywood blockbuster thriller...


Give it time , it will be.
I think “The Blacklist ” already covered this subject!


----------



## Filipe Soares

I believe I´m a pretty reasonable person and I´ll give you my 2 cents.

I'm not in a risk group, I'm pretty much isolated and taking care of myself. I really don't like the idea of being an early adopter of a vaccine, specially because I don't need it. Although I'm pretty eager to become immune to covid I do not wish to be in the first group of people to use any vaccine. for that I'll wait a little bit more to see how people react to the first vaccines so I can take my shot. 

I believe in science, I'm not sharing any political views. the only thing I'm concerned is how the vaccine will be effective and its counter effects in the population. As soon as I PERCEIVE it as SAFE I´ll gladly take my shot.


----------



## Sapient

...first.


----------



## neikeel

If you are in a vulnerable group then it is a no brainer, you really ought to get a vaccine, be it the Pfizer/Biontech or wait for the Oxford/Astra Zeneca chimp vaccine which has a more conventional approach but there are still questions.
Being an mRNA vaccine it may not have a long term efficacy (ie greater than 12 months) but if it is a passport out of here then we will have to go with it.
I am torn as I have regular PCR swabs every 2 weeks (negative) and antibody titres (and still have positive Corona antibodies after 9 months) so there are more deserving souls than me.


----------



## Michael Roe

Well, if you do not have any co-morbidities you have a 99.1% chance of living. With the vaccine you have a ??% chance of living or a ??% chance of a side affect? 
hmm......what to do?
My wife is a nurse at a family general practice. They require them to get the flu shot each year. Guess what they say about the covid vaccine? NOT REQUIRED
Things that make you say hmm....................


----------



## anitoli

Here's your biggest vaccine pusher laying it out in the open:



How much more obvious can it get?


----------



## Australian

Genocide is nigh.


----------



## fat_lenny

This link shows where the Australian Government is upto with approving and using the vaccines. 

https://www.health.gov.au/australias-vaccine-agreements

Three different vaccines currently in phase 3 testing. 

There was also a vaccine being developed here that looked promising but was scrapped as it was giving false positives for HIV. This is an interesting read on it. 

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-12...e-induces-false-positive-hiv-results/12975048


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

anitoli said:


> Here's your biggest vaccine pusher laying it out in the open:
> 
> 
> 
> How much more obvious can it get?




I absolutely despise Bill Gates. Absolutely. But... what he's referring to is that in countries with high mortality rates in the young, couples have more children because they lack confidence that their children will survive to adulthood. As healthcare improves, mortality rates drop. Couples are more confident in the survival of their children, and have less children. Population growth drops, intuitively or not, when healthcare improves.

I, personally, don't see this as being relevant to the safety, or confidence, in the COVID vaccines.


----------



## RCM 800

I will wait and see. Rather see people highly at risk have the opportunity to get it before I do.


----------



## KraftyBob

While I’m in the high risk group I cannot get the vaccine yet as it’s not approved for people that are immunocompromised as there isn’t enough data. 

I had a kidney transplant in 2016 and take anti-rejection medicine so my body doesn’t attack my new kidney. These meds work by lowering my immune system. 

The nice thing is the hospital where I had the transplant is on top of this and has sent updates on COVID and vaccines. They will let me know when it’s safe to get one.


----------



## Barfly

I'd wash windshields at a highway exit for the vaccine.

10 people at the borough command here just got knocked out of commission with COVID. I can't get a hold of one on his phone which is worrisome. 2 more guys from my district... oooooout!

I'm in... or rather, that vaccine is in me first chance I get. I think it will be offered to me sooner rather than later because I'm an essential worker here and besides that, I'm older than gun powder. Come to papa.


----------



## Marshall Stack

MacGuvyer is making me one out of cigarette butts and a nickle.


----------



## Michael Roe

It's all about the benjamins!
Hurry and tell everyone that a drug used for decades and is dirt cheap does not work! Hydroxychloroquine
Don't tell anyone that a drug called Ivermectin works as a prophylactic. Yes, like a condom.....if you take it, you want get the rona.
If green grass was found to cure cancer.......then the governments would outlaw all green grass on earth.....well, except on their beautifully manicured lawns.


----------



## dro

Why not just add it to the chemtrail spray. That way everybody gets it.


----------



## lespaul339

I'm going to hold off for awhile and see what kind of long term side effects there are. Plus, I'm not high risk so let the high risk people get it first.


----------



## neikeel

Michael Roe said:


> It's all about the benjamins!
> Hurry and tell everyone that a drug used for decades and is dirt cheap does not work! Hydroxychloroquine
> Don't tell anyone that a drug called Invermectin works as a prophylactic. Yes, like a condom.....if you take it, you want get the rona.
> If green grass was found to cure cancer.......then the governments would outlaw all green grass on earth.....well, except on their beautifully manicured lawns.


I presume Ivermectin? Although some trials have shown promise in other RNA viruses (inhibits viral replication) there are no peer review publications to support its widespread use against Covid-19, just previews and in vitro studies which show promise. Watch that space- bit like the vaccines


----------



## Sustainium

I will not partake until I see Gates, Bezo, Zuckerberg, Dorsey, congress and the rest of the ruling class properly vaccinated first.


----------



## GregM

If it's available and when I'll probably get it.
Don't see much point in waiting as the media is gunna spin it 50 different ways, so 2 years from now will be both great and the reason for the start of world war z


----------



## Marshall Stack

Trust no one...


----------



## tce63

I took the vaccine for Swine flu, My CEO asked me to when I was IT manager., and I got sick over christmas and new year 2009. 

2 days later I got 40 degree fever for 2 weeks, I've never been so sick before.

Ended up that I took all my clothes off in the middle of the night, and took out a chair in -18 degrees C.
I sat down on the terrace for 2 hours when I had 41C degree fever, the next day it was a little better

So I don´t think there will be any vaccine for me this time.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Make mine a double with extra micro-chips!

I might be eligible by the third round or so- by then we might know a bit more about the safety of the various vaccines; if my doctor signs off on it I'll try it. Sure would like to see the pandemic brought under control and some semblance of a normal life again.



Marshall Stack said:


> Trust no one...


Agreed, and if you read it on the internet or social media be extra wary!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

What I don't understand is why it has to be portrayed as an intimidating shot. It would be so much more fun if they promoted it like this, but with ice cream and balloons and confetti and stuff:


----------



## Drinkingdeath01

Vinsanitizer said:


> What I don't understand is why it has to be portrayed as an intimidating shot. It would be so much more fun if they promoted it like this, but with ice cream and balloons and confetti and stuff:



Lol. Only you Vin can take a serious life and death thread and instantly think of a Kmart commercial from the 70's.


----------



## junk notes

_I don't need a vaccine.. I don't need a cure until they bury me._


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Here -

Repeat this until the rhythm rolls clean off your tongue:

Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!

Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!

See what ahm sayin'?
.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

shredless said:


> Discuss like adults pleeze


You know where you are???


----------



## tmingle

Vinsanitizer said:


> Here -
> 
> Repeat this until it the rhythm rolls clean off your tongue:
> 
> Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
> Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
> Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
> Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
> 
> Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
> Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
> Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
> Ice cream, balloons and confetti - oh my!
> 
> See what ahm sayin'?
> .


You need a chorus for your tune. I suggest the following,

"VACCINATION CERTIFICATE HEY HEY
VACCINATION CERTIFICATE MY MY
IF YOU WANT TO BE FREE ONE DAY
THE CERTIFICATE IS THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN FLY!


----------



## mickeydg5

The vaccine, not for me. I will let others have fun with it if they so choose.


----------



## MarshallDog

AlvisX said:


> Cmon , you KNOW that aint possible .......
> 
> The VA had put a message out for volunteers . Im game ,my parents are 86 yrs old ,Im tryin to hang out with 'em .My son lives 8000 miles away ,I wanna go visit him . My business has been impacted long enough
> 
> RIP Charley Pride



Yes RIP Mr Pride! So sad! I grew up as a young boy listening to him while my Parents played his 8 Track albums. He had a lot of good classic Country songs!


----------



## MarshallDog

anitoli said:


> Here's your biggest vaccine pusher laying it out in the open:
> 
> 
> 
> How much more obvious can it get?




He should be a test dummy for it!


----------



## MarshallDog

Sustainium said:


> I will not partake until I see Gates, Bezo, Zuckerberg, Dorsey, congress and the rest of the ruling class properly vaccinated first.



Bingo Bro and I will not be getting for at least 6 months plus after they start issuing in and if the Receivers are still fine without walking around with issues maybe I’ll get one then, maybe!

What’s all this “it changes your DNA” I have heard about...that scares me!


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Bingo Bro and I will not be getting for at least 6 months plus after they start issuing in and if the Receivers are still fine without walking around with issues maybe I’ll get one then, maybe!
> 
> What’s all this “it changgenomes your DNA” I have heard about...that scares me!


They would receive faux injection while you get the bat shit aids genome and a microchip.
Do not be.......................(fill in yourself).


----------



## AlvisX

Ive heard that the vaccine will not come with a microchip embedded , but WILL come with the new U2 album ..........


----------



## mickeydg5

AlvisX said:


> Ive heard that the vaccine will not come with a microchip embedded , but WILL come with the new U2 album ..........


Man that is trying to outright wipe people out right there.


----------



## mickeydg5

Oh, I forgot to mention that the bat shit comes with a side of ebola.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> The vaccine, not for me. I will let others have fun with it if they so choose.




I had the doctor write a letter for me recently for a Vaccine pardon so I can see my mum in her nursing home. I hammed it up saying I had a panic attack and got really ill last time I had a vaccine. My deal is you jab me with that and I'll jab you in the eye with it....sounds fair to me.

YOUR FREEDOM OF CHOICE IS GREATER THAN ANY RIGHT WE HAVE. GUARD IT WITH YOUR LIFE BECAUSE DRACONIA IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER FOR THOSE WHO TURN A BLIND EYE TO OPPRESSION!!!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

*Vaxxine*
Copyright 1980's. ASCAP/BMI Vinsanitizer Productions, Inc.

Vaxxine
You don't have to put on the red light
Those days are over
You don't have to sell your body to the night

Vaxxine
You don't have to wear that dress tonight
Walk the streets for money
You don't care if it's wrong or if it's right

Vaxxine
You don't have to put on the red light
Vaxxine
You don't have to put on the red light

Put on the red light
Put on the red light
Put on the red light
Put on the red light
Put on the red light, oh

I loved you since I knew you
I wouldn't talk down to you
I have to tell you just how I feel
I won't share you with another boy
I know my mind is made up
So put away your makeup
Told you once I won't tell you again
It's a bad way

Vaxxine
You don't have to put on the red light
Vaxxine
You don't have to put on the red light
You don't have to put on the red light (Vaxxine)

Put on the red light (Vaxxine)
Put on the red light (Vaxxine)
Put on the red light (Vaxxine)
Put on the red light (Vaxxine)
Put on the red light (Vaxxine)
You don't have to put on the red light (Vaxxine)

Put on the red light (Vaxxine)
(Vaxxine) (put on the red light)
(Vaxxine) put on the red light
(Vaxxine) put on the red light
(Vaxxine) you don't have to put on the red light
(Vaxxine) put on the red light
(Vaxxine) yeah, you don't have to put on the red light
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> I had the doctor write a letter for me recently for a Vaccine pardon so I can see my mum in her nursing home. I hammed it up saying I had a panic attack and got really ill last time I had a vaccine. My deal is you jab me with that and I'll jab you in the eye with it....sounds fair to me.
> 
> YOUR FREEDOM OF CHOICE IS GREATER THAN ANY RIGHT WE HAVE. GUARD IT WITH YOUR LIFE BECAUSE DRACONIA IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER FOR THOSE WHO TURN A BLIND EYE TO OPPRESSION!!!


A vaccine mandate is the next step following mask and quarantine mandates.







Notice inset of war looming in backdrop.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

I won't be taking it since I have acquired natural immunity by the proces of having had the virus and recovering completely from it. 

Vaccinating the immune is absolutely pointless, and achieves nothing but to expose the victim to possible unknown and unanticipatible side effects. It's not sound practice.


----------



## mickeydg5

Matthews Guitars said:


> I won't be taking it since I have acquired natural immunity by the proces of having had the virus and recovering completely from it.
> 
> Vaccinating the immune is absolutely pointless, and achieves nothing but to expose the victim to possible unknown and unanticipatible side effects. It's not sound practice.


In their books that will only show up as another testing positive incident.
They gonna want you to be certified, bonafied.
Rage against the machine.


----------



## Lo-Tek

I've posted this before but....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacobson_v._Massachusetts
_*"Jacobson v. Massachusetts*_, 197 U.S. 11 (1905), was a United States Supreme Court case in which the Court upheld the authority of states to enforce compulsory vaccination laws. The Court's decision articulated the view that individual liberty is not absolute and is subject to the police power of the state."

Or said a different way- one persons right to liberty does not extend to killing other people.

This line of reasoning has been upheld by the SCOTUS multiple times.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> They would receive faux injection while you get the bat shit aids genome and a microchip.
> Do not be.......................(fill in yourself).



Oh yes how could I forget those cheaters!!


----------



## mcblink

LPMarshall hack said:


> You know where you are???


You're in the jungle, baby!


----------



## DaDoc

Maggot Brain said:


> I dont trust It, call me a conspiracy theorist or whatever but I do not trust any big pharma.
> 
> Living outside the US I have obtained a better perspective of the pure consumerism and drug industry that dominates the US. While I'm living in Mexico you rarely see a TV commercial pushing any drug other than different tylanol or headache medication. Soon as I arrive in the US and pop on the TV... Boom! "Ask your doctor about _____!" Or "Buy this unessecery product!" With a bunch of hokey actors looking all happy as can be with said advertised product..... Ok so what I am trying to get at is when you see the drug commercials just focus on the side effects! Usually the voice over says them fairly fast and monotone to kinda burry it with the music... You'll see a comercial for a migraine medication with side effects worse than a migraine, sometimes you'll even hear "could cause death"... Like wtf? I don't trust any of that pharmaceutical industry when then can actively PUSH drugs with even a 1% chance of "death". What I dont get either is, why do you have to ASK your doctor? Shouldn't the doctor be the one educated on recommending medication? I know the 1% chance of death can be argued with "you could choke on a bannana and die too" but idk.... I dont trust that industry and saddly I feel the vaccine is being pushed, rushed and is one giant experiment. I imagine it will be years before we know the full lasting effects of a Corona vaccine.
> 
> Sorry for my crazy rambling haha I must add that I do hope for the best and that I am wrong and this vaccine allows us to step closer to returning back to "normal".



From what I've gathered it's a uniquely American thing..Ad campaigns for medicines that is.

I've heard about doctors who have problems with patients who come into their office and pretty much demand a certain medicine because they saw an ad for it on TV. I've also heard a lot of other countries view widespread ads for medicines as bad form, to say the least. I have to agree, there's too much ad crap on TV on a lot of levels, and meds are one of the worst.

As for me getting vaccinated? I don't know yet..I don't get flu shots because they invariably make me sick. And I almost never get sick. On the other hand, my wife is high-risk, due to lung issues and COPD. And now that I'm in the "senior citizen" category, I'm considering re-thinking my own M.O. Maybe.

I'm actually glad we're pretty far back in line for the vaccine, as maybe if there's side effects we'll hear about those, and won't feel so much like guinea pigs..That is, if that kind of info isn't suppressed, which is a very real danger. I don't consider myself a conspiracy theorist either, although it seems there's people who will slap that label on anyone who questions anything these days.

I sure as hell don't trust ANY big corporations, they're all about profits, not people. And I trust big pharma least of all! They use fear-mongering to scare people into getting flu shots every year, and I wonder how many of those millions of people who keep making big pharma rich from flu vaccines really need them..Or how effective they even are. Or what else is in the vaccine that may be bad for us. Nano technology has come far enough to where tracking chips in vaccines are now a very real possibility..Not ethical of course, but when it comes to money and power ethics will always get flushed down the crapper, and the little man will always be the one who gets it up the tailpipe.


----------



## mcblink

Call me crazy, but I'd rather catch the virus and build an immunity to it naturally instead. My brother had the COVID....he's just fine. His wife had it, while pregnant and diabetic, she's just fine. My sister had it, she's just fine. My niece had it, she's happy and fine. Several family friends have caught it, they're all just fine. All of them fully recovered and back to work. Frankly I am surprised that I haven't caught it yet.. They all say it was like having a bad cold, and not a single one of them has died. Not a huge surprise to me since the common cold (which also has the potential to kill at-risk people) is caused by.....a coronavirus....I don't get the flu shot either. Why? Because it's a virus. Viruses mutate. When they do, any vaccine for it is thereby rendered useless, because now it's a new strain, not the one you've been vaccinated for. Done the flu shot thing before and I still caught the flu....so that worked really well, didn't it? COVID is not a death sentence. It certainly isn't pleasant, and nobody wants to get sick with _anything_, but I don't see any reason why I should be scrambling to get out there and get jabbed with needles. So I'll wait on it, and hopefully never have to need it.


----------



## DaDoc

mcblink said:


> Call me crazy, but I'd rather catch the virus and build an immunity to it naturally instead. My brother had the COVID....he's just fine. His wife had it, while pregnant and diabetic, she's just fine. My sister had it, she's just fine. My niece had it, she's happy and fine. Several family friends have caught it, they're all just fine. All of them fully recovered and back to work. Frankly I am surprised that I haven't caught it yet.. They all say it was like having a bad cold, and not a single one of them has died. Not a huge surprise to me since the common cold (which also has the potential to kill at-risk people) is caused by.....a coronavirus....I don't get the flu shot either. Why? Because it's a virus. Viruses mutate. When they do, any vaccine for it is thereby rendered useless, because now it's a new strain, not the one you've been vaccinated for. Done the flu shot thing before and I still caught the flu....so that worked really well, didn't it? COVID is not a death sentence. It certainly isn't pleasant, and nobody wants to get sick with _anything_, but I don't see any reason why I should be scrambling to get out there and get jabbed with needles. So I'll wait on it, and hopefully never have to need it.



That's really how I feel about it too..My son-in-law just got over it, he was sick for a little over a week but he's fine now.

This whole covid business has been exploited and politicized to the point in which I don't don't know what the hell to believe any more..And I'm sure I'm not alone in that regard.


----------



## mcblink

DaDoc said:


> That's really how I feel about it..My son-in-law just got over it, he was sick for a little over a week but he's fine now.
> 
> This whole covid business has been exploited and politicized to the point in which I don't don't know what the hell to believe any more..And I'm sure I'm not alone in that regard.


You're not. Ain't the first time some viral outbreak has happened, but this time it's been used as a tool. Not too cool.


----------



## Adieu

I'm 35.

I'm all for it, but I doubt anybody is going to let me anytime soon.

Which kinda sucks, since I'd much prefer to ditch this freelancing-on-the-web nonsense, head out the door, and get on with my life.

Wishlist, in order of priority:
1. Get a job that involved no laptops, email, or videoconferencing what-so-ever
2. Sleep with individuals who aren't my cats
3. Travel and sh!t. Even my hardened psyche is getting a little cabin-feverish.


----------



## mickeydg5

mcblink said:


> You're in the jungle, baby!


Somebodies gonna die!


----------



## mcblink

mickeydg5 said:


> Somebodies gonna die!


----------



## mickeydg5

mcblink said:


> View attachment 83059


That is not me. I do not have red hair.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

mcblink said:


> View attachment 83059



I have red hair, but it's not me either.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Seems to me it’s politicians and media outlets that have politicized or lied about the virus.
Stick to scientific research and you’ll be getting closer to the truth of things.
Imo- the facts are pretty obvious.


----------



## mickeydg5

Most cannot find the scientific facts much less understand them.


The simple facts:
A god is great.
Beer is good.
And people (the larger percentage) are crazy.

Add: Most politicians and their cronies are dishonest and some evil.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Most cannot find the scientific facts much less understand them.
> 
> 
> The simple facts:
> A god is great.
> Beer is good.
> And people (the larger percentage) are crazy.
> 
> Add: Most politicians and their cronies are dishonest and some evil.



Most idiot Americans these days cant spell the word FACT and believe whatever is on the fake news, FB, Twitter the kardashians and the Real House Wifes of WTF...its sad!


----------



## DaDoc

MarshallDog said:


> Most idiot Americans these days cant spell the word FACT and believe whatever is on the fake news, FB, Twitter the kardashians and the Real House Wifes of WTF...its sad!



Yup, it IS sad! And unfortunately also true..

And because of that, I fear the shit's gonna hit the fan BIG-TIME soon..


----------



## mickeydg5

I am awaiting that bowel movement (over the proverbial fan).


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Add:ALL politicians and their cronies are dishonest and some evil.



fixed that for you.
how anybody could believe anything muttered by a politician is beyond me.
Sorry, I know some people around here love politicians; I frigging hate them.




MarshallDog said:


> Most idiot Americans these days cant spell the word FACT and believe whatever is on the fake news, FB, Twitter the kardashians and the Real House Wifes of WTF...its sad!



Most Americans don't care to even make an effort. Many don't have an open mind and only listen to opinions that they already agree with.
But the stupid sh!t people will believe is astounding.



Adieu said:


> .. Even my hardened psyche is getting a little cabin-feverish.



Kinda jealous of those that get to stay home. I didn't like going to work before the pandemic - getting up and punching in every day now is a good deal less fun which I didn't really think was possible. lol


----------



## mcblink

mickeydg5 said:


> I am awaiting that bowel movement (over the proverbial fan).


New avatar? Nice!


----------



## mickeydg5

mcblink said:


> New avatar? Nice!


Thanks.

The old one looked like this.


----------



## GregM

Maybe you should have posted Axel in his " Kill your idol" shirt as seen on??? Live and let die??? Film clip I believe


----------



## mcblink

mickeydg5 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The old one looked like this.
> 
> View attachment 83065


Lol
...yeah, I (we) all know it, too lol



I don't ever remember ever seeing a different avatar next to your name, so it caught my attention.


----------



## mcblink

GregM said:


> Maybe you should have posted Axel in his " Kill your idol" shirt as seen on??? Live and let die??? Film clip I believe


Are you saying is my fault?!


...sorry, few beers down, lol


----------



## mickeydg5

mcblink said:


> Lol
> ...yeah, I (we) all know it, too lol
> 
> I don't ever remember ever seeing a different avatar next to your name, so it caught my attention.


Having to change it kind of makes me angry. People will not like me when I am angry.


----------



## DaDoc

Plenty of anger to go around right now, fer sure.


----------



## mickeydg5

DaDoc said:


> Plenty of anger to go around right now, fer sure.


Yes. Learn how to channel and use it wisely.


----------



## Frodebro

DaDoc said:


> Plenty of anger to go around right now, fer sure.





mickeydg5 said:


> Yes. Learn how to channel and use it wisely.



Anger, fear, panic... The Dark Side of the Force they are.


----------



## mickeydg5

Fear I have for your understanding and panic I feel towards belief anger is only of the darkness.
Anger I can have yet still not show, still be wise and still be rightful.

Fighting with controlled anger

Yoda Fight Scenes - YouTube


----------



## Frodebro

mickeydg5 said:


> Fear I have for your understanding and panic I feel towards belief anger is only of the darkness.
> Anger I can have yet still not show, still be wise and still be rightful.
> 
> Fighting with controlled anger
> 
> Yoda Fight Scenes - YouTube



My understanding causes anger with those who choose fear and panic.


----------



## mickeydg5

Frodebro said:


> My understanding causes anger with those who choose fear and panic.


No one chooses either.


----------



## mcblink

mickeydg5 said:


> No one chooses either.


Anger is _always_ a secondary reaction. Really! 

It's true, think about it for a moment....


----------



## mickeydg5

mcblink said:


> Anger is _always_ a secondary reaction. Really!
> 
> It's true, think about it for a moment....


I never said it wasn't.


----------



## mcblink




----------



## mcblink

mcblink said:


>



Shit...

Wrong thred...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

nursing staff at hospital get vaccinated.

15 min later, they give a presser to show how safe it is...

https://rumble.com/vbzaft-nurse-passes-out-on-live-tv-after-being-administered-covid-19-vaccine.html

Nurse passes out...

https://m.twitter.com/StephLaChanceTV/status/1339645030277984258


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Dogs of Doom said:


> nursing staff at hospital get vaccinated.
> 
> 15 min later, they give a presser to show how safe it is...
> 
> https://rumble.com/vbzaft-nurse-passes-out-on-live-tv-after-being-administered-covid-19-vaccine.html
> 
> Nurse passes out...
> 
> https://m.twitter.com/StephLaChanceTV/status/1339645030277984258



I hope her nerves got the best of her. She's a seemingly healthy young woman. If this is vaccine related, then it's something to pay serious attention to.


----------



## Ramo

Dogs of Doom said:


> nursing staff at hospital get vaccinated.
> 
> 15 min later, they give a presser to show how safe it is...
> 
> https://rumble.com/vbzaft-nurse-passes-out-on-live-tv-after-being-administered-covid-19-vaccine.html
> 
> Nurse passes out...
> 
> https://m.twitter.com/StephLaChanceTV/status/1339645030277984258




I didn't want to have vaccine now I'm sure... if i get it and die so be it.... my wife's mum had it,she has list of things wrong with her health, but she recovered, my wife's brother had it he recovered too.


----------



## Biff Maloy

I'm not a conspiracy theorist. I think arm chair quarterback theories can be just as destructive as the so called agenda itself. I don't think anybody really knows the truth. At least not on the common everyday person's level. I just follow my gut and it's telling me something's not right. This whole year has seemed choreographed. I'm not going along with the drama and I'm definetly not a crowd follower. 

I never get a flu shot anyway and I'm never "sick" sick.


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

crossroadsnyc said:


> I hope her nerves got the best of her. She's a seemingly healthy young woman. If this is vaccine related, then it's something to pay serious attention to.



It was later reported that her passing out had nothing to do with the ingredients of the vaccine. She has a long history of passing out from nerves and pain. The administerring of the vaccine hurt more than expected, plus being in the spotlight.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

TXOldRedRocker said:


> It was later reported that her passing out had nothing to do with the ingredients of the vaccine. She has a long history of passing out from nerves and pain. The administerring of the vaccine hurt more than expected, plus being in the spotlight.



I sure hope that's the case (though, skeptical). I was looking at photos of her before / after, and her eyes changed significantly. Looked perfectly healthy prior to the vaccine, and was looking quite sick comparatively speaking afterward. Will be interesting to watch this play out over the course of the next several months/years.


----------



## anitoli

mRNA, why would you want an injection that mutates your OWN cells genetic code to create a protein spike that your OWN immune system "thinks" is covid and starts attacking it? This isn't the old stuff where weakend virus is injected and the immune system attacks and develops anti bodies, this is genetic engineering.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> mRNA, why would you want an injection that mutates your OWN cells genetic code to create a protein spike that your OWN immune system "thinks" is covid and starts attacking it? This isn't the old stuff where weakend virus is injected and the immune system attacks and develops anti bodies, this is genetic engineering.


They are all going to turn into bats.


----------



## FutureProf88

Adieu said:


> I'm 35.
> 
> I'm all for it, but I doubt anybody is going to let me anytime soon.
> 
> Which kinda sucks, since I'd much prefer to ditch this freelancing-on-the-web nonsense, head out the door, and get on with my life.
> 
> Wishlist, in order of priority:
> 1. Get a job that involved no laptops, email, or videoconferencing what-so-ever
> 2. Sleep with individuals who aren't my cats
> 3. Travel and sh!t. Even my hardened psyche is getting a little cabin-feverish.



Assuming that we're not talking about *improper things* in terms of item no. 2, the cats will treat you better than most human beings.


----------



## axe4me

Let me see:

I'm 67.

I have stage 4 colon cancer that is under a maintenance drug.

I get a maintenance infusion every other week.

I have a blood clot in both arms and my left leg.

I have high blood presure.

I'm taking over 12 pills a day.

I'm type 2 diabetic and take a belly shot of ozymbic every Monday.

I'm as weak as a kitten.

The maintenence drug makes my skin thin and I bleed from sores.

I'm on the road at 5:20 AM every week day.

I sometimes work 12 hours a day.

I was worried that a security officer didn't get a covid test.

I don't want to be at more of a risk.

I want to stay away from carriers.

I said that I did get a test and the customer overheard this and paniced.......threw me under the bus............she threatened the people I contract work from and they threatened to sue me.

My boss screamed at me.

I wanted to tell him FU and take this job and shove it.

It was not a good time for me.

I felt like crap.

I can't wait for this to be over or I retire.


----------



## mickeydg5

Your 67 and working. That seems like past retirement age especially in your condition(s).



Screw reporting to assholes. Retire. If you want to make extra money find something to do on your own.

N-n-n-n-n-n-nobody's fault
but mine

That of course is how I think.


----------



## axe4me

mickeydg5 said:


> Your 67 and working. That seems like past retirement age especially in your condition(s).
> 
> 
> 
> Screw reporting to assholes. Retire. If you want to make extra money find something to do on your own.
> 
> N-n-n-n-n-n-nobody's fault
> but mine
> 
> That of course is how I think.




I can't afford myself.

When I sell my home, I'll retire.

I told my wife that we need to obtain all of the toys we want BEFORE retirement...............that way we'll play and not work.


----------



## mickeydg5

axe4me said:


> I can't afford myself.
> 
> When I sell my home, I'll retire.
> 
> I told my wife that we need to obtain all of the toys we want BEFORE retirement...............that way we'll play and not work.


Somehow I knew that was your answer.
Live long and prosper. I hope you enjoy the toys.


----------



## axe4me

mickeydg5 said:


> Somehow I knew that was your answer.
> Live long and prosper. I hope you enjoy the toys.




Thank you.

Work is something that I do automatically.

My dad was a depression baby.

His attitude was work til you die.

This is ingrained into me.

My brother is going to be 76 and he still works.

My dad taught analytic geometry and calculus at City College and retired at 77 only because my mom had brain cancer.

I'm looking forward to retirement.


----------



## Crikey

shredless said:


> Discuss like adults pleeze


why on earth would anyone get a vaccine for a 99.98% survivable illness? Those who get the vaccine will be the guinea pigs for the effects that will become known in the years to follow. I chose nutrition. Our bodies are wonderfully made and capable of fighting illness only as long as we take preventative maintenance.


----------



## Australian

Crikey said:


> why on earth would anyone get a vaccine for a 99.98% survivable illness? Those who get the vaccine will be the guinea pigs for the effects that will become known in the years to follow. I chose nutrition. Our bodies are wonderfully made and capable of fighting illness only as long as we take preventative maintenance.




Its called corruption and a reminder how they operate . They sneakily get ridiculous and inhumane bills passed by their bedfellows in an effort to squash, gag and straightjacket natural therapies, which today are taking away a lot of money from the drug company filth which the uninformed subscribe to through the drug companies agents: General Practitioners, Psychologists, Psychiatrists... who are all unscrupulous drug pushers.

In this time of Covid media made hysteria, YouTube has managed to muzzle many good natural therapy channels at the dictates of the medics and their fear campaign.


----------



## GregM

I'll trust the drug pushers over the anti vaxxers every day of the week. 
It's 99.98 survivable? Awesome, I'll tell that to my 78 year old dad when I kill him will I?
Don't worry about dying dad, you were just unlucky


----------



## Australian

GregM said:


> I'll trust the drug pushers over the anti vaxxers every day of the week.
> It's 99.98 survivable? Awesome, I'll tell that to my 78 year old dad when I kill him will I?
> Don't worry about dying dad, you were just unlucky



A 78 yo is in danger around the disease. We know that. So lets ban football because there are some people who are haemophiliacs.
Lets ban guitar for everyone because some pussy got RSI.
Lets ban all Forums because some floozie got stalked.

Use common sense!


----------



## Frodebro

GregM said:


> I'll trust the drug pushers over the anti vaxxers every day of the week.
> It's 99.98 survivable? Awesome, I'll tell that to my 78 year old dad when I kill him will I?
> Don't worry about dying dad, you were just unlucky



The tricky part, though, is balancing things against the damage caused by locking the world down versus the potential lives saved. Small businesses are collapsing, unemployment rates are climbing, and the increases in depression, substance abuse, crime, and domestic violence are rising.


----------



## GregM

We did ban football ( or at least socially distanced the crowds) I was at some games in Perth.
I'm not saying stop living, I'm saying I'll put myself at a very very low risk case to keep my loved ones from it


----------



## GregM

Frodebro said:


> The tricky part, though, is balancing things against the damage caused by locking the world down versus the potential lives saved. Small businesses are collapsing, unemployment rates are climbing, and the increases in depression, substance abuse, crime, and domestic violence are rising.


I'm trying to say the vaccine ( even a maybe non guaranteed one) will help open the world up. Not shut it down


----------



## Frodebro

GregM said:


> I'm trying to say the vaccine ( even a maybe non guaranteed one) will help open the world up. Not shut it down



Hopefully. Do keep in mind, though, that Influenza has been around for just over 100 years. It is still mutating to the point that new vaccines are in constant need of development in order to keep up with it, and even with that it still kills about 30,000 people in the United States every year.


----------



## GregM

Frodebro said:


> Hopefully. Do keep in mind, though, that Influenza has been around for just over 100 years. It is still mutating to the point that new vaccines are in constant need of development in order to keep up with it, and even with that it still kills about 30,000 people in the United States every year.


Yup, aware and worried of UKs new strain, but take the supposed 99.98 rate, add a 95 onto the. 02 left and those odds sound better to me


----------



## Frodebro

GregM said:


> Yup, aware and worried of UKs new strain, but take the supposed 99.98 rate, add a 95 onto the. 02 left and those odds sound better to me



If it makes you feel any better about it, the people who are in that very small percentage of "high risk" are likely just as high risk of quite a few other things that are out there already that nobody is seemingly concerned with. 

I know that media is playing fast and loose with the numbers and statistics because it's largely a ratings/advertising dollars game for them (and, of course, the underlying agendas of the billionaires who own the media), but in general I think that things aren't nearly as horrifying as they want us to believe they are. They know that fear is good for ratings, so they play on it every chance they get. Every time a hurricane or the first snow of the season rolls along they ramp up the very same machine that they're using with Covid right now.


----------



## GregM

I agree to a point, but it's not really my life I'm gambling with is it?
When it comes to smoking or whatever, I don't believe the numbers, I am expecting a doctor has asked, have you smoked, oh you had 1 when you were 14? Must be smoking related cancer, but, that's my life I'm gambling with....


----------



## Lo-Tek

It's interesting the varied reaction to vaccines. There are some with what could almost be described as a phobia about them while others are more on the fence and then you get the folks who volunteered to participate in trials. My hat's off to those people honestly. I've always been a bit ambivalent about vaccines but on balance they have been quite a boon for humanity...but I really wouldn't want to be part of a trial. I recall reading there were some people willing to test new vaccines by purposefully exposing themselves to the virus; that's ballsy!



GregM said:


> I'm trying to say the vaccine ( even a maybe non guaranteed one) will help open the world up. Not shut it down



I agree. That is part of the reason why I hope to get the vaccine; if it helps end the pandemic I'm for it. It just seems like the most realistic option. Look at Sweden which tried a more relaxed approach aiming for herd immunity. More deaths than their neighbors with no economic benefit. Where's the upside?



MarshallDog said:


> Maybe the "new" admin and all the accessory twats should be the rats to test it out??? What an idea!?
> 
> Sign me up for that shit...



I'm sure they will get it. I was reading Minnesota state legislators are already trying to jump the line. lol
It's both funny and sad though that people who have denied and downplayed now want to be first in line.
edited for MarshallDog. lol


----------



## Frodebro

Well, my thought on it is that there is a small percentage of the population that is in the known high risk demographic, and then there's the 99% or so that are not high risk. Shutting down the whole world is going to kill a hell of a lot more people than taking reasonable precautions to protect a very small percentage of the population.


----------



## Lo-Tek

I suppose I don't see where that much has been shut down....but perhaps that's because my wife and I have been working through the whole thing. Bad time to be in the restaurant or gym business though. Nonetheless there are jobs people can go get right now in essential services.
But if ICU's are full people with treatable conditions are gonna die or suffer due to no access to health care which sucks. Not to mention as a society we have been asking an awful lot of health care workers who have been working their asses off and getting sick themselves while dealing with lots of very unpleasant and traumatic deaths.
I still feel like we could be much better off than we are if people would just take personal responsibility and make smart choices.


----------



## Frodebro

Lo-Tek said:


> I suppose I don't see where that much has been shut down....but perhaps that's because my wife and I have been working through the whole thing. Bad time to be in the restaurant or gym business though. Nonetheless there are jobs people can go get right now in essential services.
> But if ICU's are full people with treatable conditions are gonna die or suffer due to no access to health care which sucks. Not to mention as a society we have been asking an awful lot of health care workers who have been working their asses off and getting sick themselves while dealing with lots of very unpleasant and traumatic deaths.
> I still feel like we could be much better off than we are if people would just take personal responsibility and make smart choices.



I've been working all the way through as well, but a large number of customers that my company services (restaurants) are taking an absolute beating. My favorite music store is struggling a bit as well as he's unable to get inventory.


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> It's interesting the varied reaction to vaccines. There are some with what could almost be described as a phobia about them while others are more on the fence and then you get the folks who volunteered to participate in trials. My hat's off to those people honestly. I've always been a bit ambivalent about vaccines but on balance they have been quite a boon for humanity...but I really wouldn't want to be part of a trial. I recall reading there were some people willing to test new vaccines by purposefully exposing themselves to the virus; that's ballsy!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That is part of the reason why I hope to get the vaccine; if it helps end the pandemic I'm for it. It just seems like the most realistic option. Look at Sweden which tried a more relaxed approach aiming for herd immunity. More deaths than their neighbors with no economic benefit. Where's the upside?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will get it. I was reading Minnesota state legislators are already trying to jump the line. lol
> It's both funny and sad though that people who have denied and downplayed now want to be first in line.
> Speaking of "accessory twats" - VP Pence took his first shot this week!





Keep it going and youll get this thread closed!


----------



## Lo-Tek

Frodebro said:


> I've been working all the way through as well, but a large number of customers that my company services (restaurants) are taking an absolute beating. My favorite music store is struggling a bit as well as he's unable to get inventory.



Yeah, don't get me wrong I know this has been a devastating year for many. There are still jobs out there though. Some people are afraid to take a job and I really can't fault them for that.



MarshallDog said:


> Yeah right hes a twat  ...only in your land of unicorns and fairies!
> 
> Keep it going and youll get this thread close Bozo!



Chill, MD.
I was just trying to have some fun and just responding to your post. Not trying to get the thread closed so there's no need to start with name calling. Have a sense of humor!


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong I know this has been a devastating year for many. There are still jobs out there though. Some people are afraid to take a job and I really can't fault them for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Chill, MD.
> I was just trying to have some fun and just responding to your post. Not trying to get the thread closed so there's no need to start with name calling. Have a sense of humor!



Ok me too


----------



## Crikey

GregM said:


> I'll trust the drug pushers over the anti vaxxers every day of the week.
> It's 99.98 survivable? Awesome, I'll tell that to my 78 year old dad when I kill him will I?
> Don't worry about dying dad, you were just unlucky


Greg, you don't worry about others when you have the flu do you? do you wear a mask when you have the flu?? flu kills a lot of teh elderly and weak. 
You can take your pharma, I 'll take care of myself.


----------



## Crikey

GregM said:


> I'm trying to say the vaccine ( even a maybe non guaranteed one) will help open the world up. Not shut it down


Science is not being used for a majority of the Covid discussions. Why? Cause it sure is easy to shut stuff dwn based upon a manmade emergency. BTW Covid was created in UNC Chapel Hill Level # Biolab during Obama's term by none other than NIH-Fauci-USAID, and China. It's medical fact. The Chinese bat doctor was even on site during the tests. Medical journal tests and test reviews prove this. Test was moved to Wuhan after it became too dangerous to continue in US. Then it was moved to Wuhan and Fauci-NIH gave Chicoms $3.7 mil to continue tests. China is the test bed for all nasty anti human testing. 
So talk about creating Pharam's own self licking ice cream cone....
Acknowledgements



Nat Med. 2015; 21(12): 1508–1513.

Published online 2015 Nov 9. doi: 10.1038/nm.3985

PMCID: PMC4797993

NIHMSID: NIHMS766724

PMID: 26552008

A SARS-like cluster of circulating bat coronaviruses shows potential for human emergence

Vineet D Menachery,






1 Boyd L Yount, Jr,1 Kari Debbink,1,2 Sudhakar Agnihothram,3 Lisa E Gralinski,1 Jessica A Plante,1 Rachel L Graham,1 Trevor Scobey,1 Xing-Yi Ge,4 Eric F Donaldson,1 Scott H Randell,5,6 Antonio Lanzavecchia,7 Wayne A Marasco,8,9 Zhengli-Li Shi,4 and Ralph S Baric






1,2

Author information Article notes Copyright and License information Disclaimer

This article has been corrected. See Nat Med. 2016 April 6; 22(4): 446.

This article has been corrected. See Nat Med. 2020 May 22; : 1.

This article has been cited by other articles in PMC.

Associated Data

Supplementary Materials



"Research in this manuscript was supported by grants from the National Institute of Allergy & Infectious Disease and the National Institute of Aging of the US National Institutes of Health (NIH) under awards U19AI109761 (R.S.B.), U19AI107810 (R.S.B.), AI085524 (W.A.M.), F32AI102561 (V.D.M.) and K99AG049092 (V.D.M.), and by the National Natural Science Foundation of China awards 81290341 (Z.-L.S.) and 31470260 (X.-Y.G.), and by USAID-EPT-PREDICT funding from EcoHealth Alliance (Z.-L.S.). Human airway epithelial cultures were supported by the National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Disease of the NIH under award NIH DK065988 (S.H.R.). We also thank M.T. Ferris (Dept. of Genetics, University of North Carolina) for the reviewing of statistical approaches and C.T. Tseng (Dept. of Microbiology and Immunology, University of Texas Medical Branch) for providing Calu-3 cells. Experiments with the full-length and chimeric SHC014 recombinant viruses were initiated and performed before the GOF research funding pause and have since been reviewed and approved for continued study by the NIH. The content is solely the responsibility of the authors and does not necessarily represent the official views of the NIH."


----------



## Frodebro

Crikey said:


> Science is not being used for a majority of the Covid discussions. Why? Cause it sure is easy to shut stuff dwn based upon a manmade emergency. BTW Covid was created in UNC Chapel Hill Level # Biolab during Obama's term by none other than NIH-Fauci-USAID, and China. It's medical fact. The Chinese bat doctor was even on site during the tests. Medical journal tests and test reviews prove this. Test was moved to Wuhan after it became too dangerous to continue in US. Then it was moved to Wuhan and Fauci-NIH gave Chicoms $3.7 mil to continue tests. China is the test bed for all nasty anti human testing.
> So talk about creating Pharam's own self licking ice cream cone....
> Acknowledgements
> 
> 
> 
> Nat Med. 2015; 21(12): 1508–1513.
> 
> Published online 2015 Nov 9. doi: 10.1038/nm.3985
> 
> PMCID: PMC4797993
> 
> NIHMSID: NIHMS766724
> 
> PMID: 26552008
> 
> A SARS-like cluster of circulating bat coronaviruses shows potential for human emergence
> 
> Vineet D Menachery,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Boyd L Yount, Jr,1 Kari Debbink,1,2 Sudhakar Agnihothram,3 Lisa E Gralinski,1 Jessica A Plante,1 Rachel L Graham,1 Trevor Scobey,1 Xing-Yi Ge,4 Eric F Donaldson,1 Scott H Randell,5,6 Antonio Lanzavecchia,7 Wayne A Marasco,8,9 Zhengli-Li Shi,4 and Ralph S Baric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,2
> 
> Author information Article notes Copyright and License information Disclaimer
> 
> This article has been corrected. See Nat Med. 2016 April 6; 22(4): 446.
> 
> This article has been corrected. See Nat Med. 2020 May 22; : 1.
> 
> This article has been cited by other articles in PMC.
> 
> Associated Data
> 
> Supplementary Materials
> 
> 
> 
> "Research in this manuscript was supported by grants from the National Institute of Allergy & Infectious Disease and the National Institute of Aging of the US National Institutes of Health (NIH) under awards U19AI109761 (R.S.B.), U19AI107810 (R.S.B.), AI085524 (W.A.M.), F32AI102561 (V.D.M.) and K99AG049092 (V.D.M.), and by the National Natural Science Foundation of China awards 81290341 (Z.-L.S.) and 31470260 (X.-Y.G.), and by USAID-EPT-PREDICT funding from EcoHealth Alliance (Z.-L.S.). Human airway epithelial cultures were supported by the National Institute of Diabetes and Digestive and Kidney Disease of the NIH under award NIH DK065988 (S.H.R.). We also thank M.T. Ferris (Dept. of Genetics, University of North Carolina) for the reviewing of statistical approaches and C.T. Tseng (Dept. of Microbiology and Immunology, University of Texas Medical Branch) for providing Calu-3 cells. Experiments with the full-length and chimeric SHC014 recombinant viruses were initiated and performed before the GOF research funding pause and have since been reviewed and approved for continued study by the NIH. The content is solely the responsibility of the authors and does not necessarily represent the official views of the NIH."



Thirty years ago the media would have been all over this. Today? Ignore it, sweep it under the carpet, stick with the agenda.


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> Ok Bozo me too



As a show of good faith I removed the one line...Merry F'in Christmas. lol 

Did anyone here see the story about the White House security chief? Multiple amputations and months in the hospital? Brutal.
I was surprised that somebody in a position like that needed to raise money for medical bills on GoFundMe.

Speaking about vaccines what about the experimental drug Regeneron. Isolating and growing specific cells in a lab- monoclonal antibodies. I really don't understand it. 
I'm sure if I was sick enough I'd take it. The Pres said it was remarkable and made him feel immediately better. 
There is controversy because they use humans stem cells to test the efficacy of the antibody cells they grow in the lab.


----------



## rick16v

My thoughts:

I'm not a virologist, immunologist or epidemiogist.

I can only rely on open source info. From what I've read, the scientific and medical communities are overwhelmingly supportive of the vaccine. 

My parents are in their late 70s and therefore high risk. The "small" 1% of the at risk population is 100% of my parents.

Disregarding the world's experts is not a decision I want on my conscience if I gave my parents COVID and they died. 

Based on the advice of people who know more about it than I do, I will embrace the vaccine. 

I wish you all good health and a good Christmas.


----------



## Crikey

Frodebro said:


> Thirty years ago the media would have been all over this. Today? Ignore it, sweep it under the carpet, stick with the agenda.


True that. We are being led down a p[ath of no return. why do you need to wear a mask if you have had Covid or got the vaccine??? its a shitshow that lacks scientific fact and more politican mandates based upon control. It's not about keeping you "safe". It's a control stick. "' we can stop wearing masks , when no one else dies...."
It's a great time to be alive and this shitshow is bringing back my punk rock spirit . RESIST!


----------



## Frodebro

rick16v said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> I'm not a virologist, immunologist or epidemiogist.
> 
> I can only rely on open source info. From what I've read, the scientific and medical communities are overwhelmingly supportive of the vaccine.
> 
> My parents are in their late 70s and therefore high risk. The "small" 1% of the at risk population is 100% of my parents.
> 
> Disregarding the world's experts is not a decision I want on my conscience if I gave my parents COVID and they died.
> 
> Based on the advice of people who know more about it than I do, I will embrace the vaccine.
> 
> I wish you all good health and a good Christmas.



My parents are high risk as well. But do we really want to destroy everything around us in order to "protect" them, when all we really need to do is apply common sense and take precautions when around those who truly are at risk?


----------



## Crikey

rick16v said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> I'm not a virologist, immunologist or epidemiogist.
> 
> I can only rely on open source info. From what I've read, the scientific and medical communities are overwhelmingly supportive of the vaccine.
> 
> My parents are in their late 70s and therefore high risk. The "small" 1% of the at risk population is 100% of my parents.
> 
> Disregarding the world's experts is not a decision I want on my conscience if I gave my parents COVID and they died.
> 
> Based on the advice of people who know more about it than I do, I will embrace the vaccine.
> 
> I wish you all good health and a good Christmas.


one of my best friends is a retired university professor of epidemiology near where teh Covid tests first began. You are better off with taking supplemental preventatives, quescetin, zinc, vit a & d, and eating healthy. but your choice


----------



## rick16v

If the vaccine works without dangerous side effects, I see no cogent argument against it.

This is my opinion, I respect everyone else for holding theirs.


----------



## mickeydg5

"At Risk" means freaking nothing because all those same at risk people are at risk with every freaking thing else.

Its a fake pandemic brought on and paid for by the worldwide machine and pushed by their bought and paid for media.

I still to this day know of no one who actually got violently sick from nor died from the China Virus.
I cannot even catch the mother after trying.

Are so many people stupid enough to fall for such a bad virus, some say disease, that has no symptoms for so many people? How many times have you heard someone say I had it but had no symptoms. All a bunch of freaking morons.

When I see hundreds of thousands laying dead in the streets then I may entertain a vaccine as that might indicate the virus is bad but until then, until proof, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck them.

The previously is the opinion of me and me alone and not that of the host of this forum.

Now where is the middle finger smiley? I cannot find it.


----------



## Frodebro

mickeydg5 said:


> "At Risk" means freaking nothing because all those same at risk people are at risk with every freaking thing else.
> 
> Its a fake pandemic brought on and paid for by the worldwide machine and pushed by their bought and paid for media.
> 
> I still to this day know of no one who actually got violently sick from not died from the China Virus.
> I cannot even catch the mother after trying.
> 
> Are so many people stupid enough to fall for such a bad virus, some say disease, that has no symptoms for so many people? How many times have you heard someone say I had it but had no symptoms. All a bunch of freaking morons.
> 
> When I see hundreds of thousands laying dead in the streets then I may entertain a vaccine as that might indicate the virus is bad but until then, until proof, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck them.
> 
> The previously is the opinion of me and me alone and not that of the host of this forum.
> 
> Now where is the middle finger icon? I cannot find it.




This ties directly in with what I was saying about the media making a huge deal out of "outbreaks," but saying little to nothing about the real world impact on people who become infected. If there's a better than 99% survival rate, and the symptoms are often so mild that many are unaware that they even had it, then people need to ask themselves why things are happening the way they are. 

I worked all the way through it, and during the initial panic back in March/April was in contact with dozens of people every day. This was before we were forced to wear masks. I never got sick, none of my coworkers got sick, and the only thing that I see as a great danger to the population is the economic impact of crippling local businesses.

And that's my own take on it.


----------



## mickeydg5

Frodebro said:


> This ties directly in with what I was saying about the media making a huge deal out of "outbreaks," but saying little to nothing about the real world impact on people who become infected. If there's a better than 99% survival rate, and the symptoms are often so mild that many are unaware that they even had it, then people need to ask themselves why things are happening the way they are.
> 
> I worked all the way through it, and during the initial panic back in March/April was in contact with dozens of people every day. This was before we were forced to wear masks. I never got sick, none of my coworkers got sick, and the only thing that I see as a great danger to the population is the economic impact of crippling local businesses.
> 
> And that's my own take on it.


A lot of the idiots getting swabbed just happen to come down with the sickness.
Go figure.
What an easy way to disperse a virus.

And yes I have read and heard stories to confirm my suspicions of bad, bad people.


----------



## Frodebro

mickeydg5 said:


> A lot of the idiots getting swabbed just happen to come down with the sickness.
> Go figure.
> What an easy way to disperse a virus.
> 
> And yes I have read and heard stories to confirm my suspicions of bad, bad people.



I've read plenty as well. It's to the point that I don't really trust the motives of those who are telling us that we need to be terrified and hide under our beds. This thing is out there, and it's not going to go away. Influenza hasn't gone away, AIDS hasn't gone away, the freaking common cold isn't going away. We just need to build up herd immunity to this stuff and move on, but it's unrealistic to think that there will be some magic unicorn sperm potion that will protect everybody.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

My Dad is 86 (will be 87 at the end of January), and my Mom is 76 ... neither of them will take it. They both feel, and I agree, that injecting an experimental vaccine into them at their age is far more risky than a virus which is beaten back by a vast majority of people their age anyway. If people want to take the risk, well, I think that's just fine ... but I do like the idea of making those who opt to take the vaccine sign a waiver form that they are taking responsibility for anything that might go wrong (sickness/death).


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> As a show of good faith I removed the one line...Merry F'in Christmas. lol
> 
> Did anyone here see the story about the White House security chief? Multiple amputations and months in the hospital? Brutal.
> I was surprised that somebody in a position like that needed to raise money for medical bills on GoFundMe.
> 
> Speaking about vaccines what about the experimental drug Regeneron. Isolating and growing specific cells in a lab- monoclonal antibodies. I really don't understand it.
> I'm sure if I was sick enough I'd take it. The Pres said it was remarkable and made him feel immediately better.
> There is controversy because they use humans stem cells to test the efficacy of the antibody cells they grow in the lab.



OK, I will too


----------



## mickeydg5

Freedom!

I mentioned before my dad. He stroked, is bedridden, is practically half functioning, got the China Virus supposedly, had no real symptoms, was not on a ventilator but was almost killed by a damned nursing home (for rehabilitations) under quarantine during this fake pandemic because the bastards caused him to develop major septic shock.

When he got done with the hospital, whom you really cannot trust with your best interest either, we told the nursing home to fuuck off. He went home and has been better off ever since.
AND you cannot sue them. They are protected.

Again, Freedom!


----------



## anitoli

The US Is one of a few countries that have experienced multiple spikes in SARS Cov19. Everywhere else was outbreak, spike and fall off, why? What the US is seeing isn't normal with viral outbreaks.

https://www.unz.com/lromanoff/covid-19-un-explained/


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lo-Tek said:


> As a show of good faith I removed the one line...Merry F'in Christmas. lol





MarshallDog said:


> OK, I will too



thanks!


----------



## Crikey

anitoli said:


> The US Is one of a few countries that have experienced multiple spikes in SARS Cov19. Everywhere else was outbreak, spike and fall off, why? What the US is seeing isn't normal with viral outbreaks.
> 
> https://www.unz.com/lromanoff/covid-19-un-explained/


and just like that no flu season. Its a miracle


----------



## MarshallDog

Simply put...it should be up to the individual to decide and no one else regardless of who they are, how much money they have and/or not because their group controls the fake media (period)!


----------



## MarshallDog

rick16v said:


> If the vaccine works without dangerous side effects, I see no cogent argument against it.
> 
> This is my opinion, I respect everyone else for holding theirs.



I agree but the problem is we wont know for maybe 10 years about all the potential side effects??? I seen to many examples of where the FDA has said something is good for people then 10-20 years later they re-nig on it AFTER they have had ample time to see long term affects. 

Remember, the USA has the best government money can buy!


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> The US Is one of a few countries that have experienced multiple spikes in SARS Cov19. Everywhere else was outbreak, spike and fall off, why? What the US is seeing isn't normal with viral outbreaks.
> 
> https://www.unz.com/lromanoff/covid-19-un-explained/


There is nothing normal about any of this. It is manmade and man controlled just like the other major things going on in our lives right now.


----------



## anitoli

https://www.zerohedge.com/covid-19/...tch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter


----------



## mickeydg5

Did any of you see the picture of Pelosi getting the vaccine?

The orange cap mechanism and clear plastic cap was still on the syringe needle and they thought no one would notice.




*I TOLD YOU!


*


----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## Lo-Tek

I suppose I don't have the luxury of disbelieving because I read it in the "fake media".
I know people working in hospitals and have a casual acquaintance who works in a Covid unit.
Maybe it's man-made maybe it's not...but it is real.



crossroadsnyc said:


> My Dad is 86 (will be 87 at the end of January), and my Mom is 76 ... neither of them will take it. They both feel, and I agree, that injecting an experimental vaccine into them at their age is far more risky than a virus which is beaten back by a vast majority of people their age anyway. If people want to take the risk, well, I think that's just fine ... but I do like the idea of making those who opt to take the vaccine sign a waiver form that they are taking responsibility for anything that might go wrong (sickness/death).



If we do that I think people who refuse to take the vaccine should sign a waiver to not seek medical care if they become ill. And if they infect somebody they should be on the hook for any related expenses.
lol- just kidding. I think both ideas are pretty dumb.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Did any of you see the picture of Pelosi getting the vaccine?
> 
> The orange cap mechanism and clear plastic cap was still on the syringe needle and they thought no one would notice.
> 
> View attachment 83198
> 
> 
> *I TOLD YOU!
> 
> *



So what about Pence?



Did he get it? Is he in on the scheme?


----------



## anitoli

Thing is how would anyone know for sure if what is in that needle is actually Covid vaccine? Could be vitamin c for all we know. Shoot the famous up with a placebo get the pigs to fall in line...................


----------



## jmp45

mickeydg5 said:


> Did any of you see the picture of Pelosi getting the vaccine?
> 
> The orange cap mechanism and clear plastic cap was still on the syringe needle and they thought no one would notice.
> 
> View attachment 83198
> 
> 
> *I TOLD YOU!
> 
> *



I'm so surprised.. Lol..


----------



## Dogs of Doom

as far as immunizations...

Ironically, I was thinking about Thalidomide. Thalidomide is an immunomodulatory drug.

I remember looking it up a little over a year ago. It was the cause for many birth defects, probably still has some effects today.

W/ this new vaccine, I was thinking about, how vaccines can go wrong looking back at this drug. So, last week, I looked it up, & find that I'm not alone in this, but, some people have been discussing it apparently (I haven't seen the discussions), so the media has put a squash against making the connection. On top of that, wikipedia has pretty much scrubbed that part of their database, changing the marketing & intent of the drug.

So, as I thought about looking it up last week, the search engines say it's wrong to make a connection to Thalidomide, from vaccines.




"fact check"
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...19-vaccine-comparisons-misleading/3910764001/
____________

Wikipedia:

(current)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalidomide

Thalidomide, sold under the brand names Contergan and Thalomid among others, is a medication used to treat a number of cancers (including multiple myeloma), graft-versus-host disease, and a number of skin conditions including complications of leprosy.[3] While it has been used in a number of HIV associated conditions, such use is associated with increased levels of the virus.[3] It is administered orally.[3]
_______________

(Jan 2019)
https://web.archive.org/web/20190130212843/https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalidomide

Thalidomide, sold under the brand name Immunoprin, among others, is an immunomodulatory drug and the prototype of the thalidomide class of drugs. Today, thalidomide is used mainly as a treatment of certain cancers (multiple myeloma) and of a complication of leprosy.
___________

what's up w/ that?

looks like a ministerial disinformation campaign (propaganda) to me...

If you're not familiar, do a search, on Thalidomide babies...

https://allthatsinteresting.com/thalidomide-babies


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lo-Tek said:


> So what about Pence?
> 
> 
> 
> Did he get it? Is he in on the scheme?



well, the plastic safety seal is removed on his needle...




let's don't make it about Pence vs Pelosi (politics). That wasn't the point of mickey's post. Are you able to get the shot through the protective safety seal?


----------



## Frodebro

mickeydg5 said:


> Did any of you see the picture of Pelosi getting the vaccine?
> 
> The orange cap mechanism and clear plastic cap was still on the syringe needle and they thought no one would notice.
> 
> View attachment 83198
> 
> 
> *I TOLD YOU!
> 
> *



"Do as I say, not as I do."


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Did any of you see the picture of Pelosi getting the vaccine?
> 
> The orange cap mechanism and clear plastic cap was still on the syringe needle and they thought no one would notice.
> 
> View attachment 83198
> 
> 
> *I TOLD YOU!
> 
> *



Imagine that! With or with out the vaccine, nothing can kill that cockroach eating rat!


----------



## GregM

mickeydg5 said:


> "At Risk" means freaking nothing because all those same at risk people are at risk with every freaking thing else.
> 
> Its a fake pandemic brought on and paid for by the worldwide machine and pushed by their bought and paid for media.
> 
> I still to this day know of no one who actually got violently sick from nor died from the China Virus.
> I cannot even catch the mother after trying.
> 
> Are so many people stupid enough to fall for such a bad virus, some say disease, that has no symptoms for so many people? How many times have you heard someone say I had it but had no symptoms. All a bunch of freaking morons.
> 
> When I see hundreds of thousands laying dead in the streets then I may entertain a vaccine as that might indicate the virus is bad but until then, until proof, fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck them.
> 
> The previously is the opinion of me and me alone and not that of the host of this forum.
> 
> Now where is the middle finger smiley? I cannot find it.


That's true, I've yet to see a post where someone said " I got the virus and died from it"


----------



## Frodebro

MarshallDog said:


> Imagine that! With or with out the vaccine, nothing can kill that cockroach eating rat!



The way I see it, she probably knows more about what is going on with the virus and the vaccine than what is released to the general public. So from this photo we can draw from a couple conclusions:

1. The virus is not nearly as dangerous as we are being led to believe by the media.

2. The vaccine is not guaranteed to be safe and free from long term side effects.

There is a third possibility, but it gets too close to the line and isn't worth pursuing.


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> So what about Pence?
> 
> 
> 
> Did he get it? Is he in on the scheme?



Good question but at least he took the needle.

I would trust my back with someone like Pence and would take someone like Pelosi out before I have it follow me.

That is my opinion and my judgement.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> Thing is how would anyone know for sure if what is in that needle is actually Covid vaccine? Could be vitamin c for all we know. Shoot the famous up with a placebo get the pigs to fall in line...................


Exactly. We have no true idea.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Imagine that! With or with out the vaccine, nothing can kill that cockroach eating rat!


Yes, something can. There is always a way.


----------



## mickeydg5

GregM said:


> That's true, I've yet to see a post where someone said " I got the virus and died from it"


You are one of them.

Or just funny?


----------



## mickeydg5

Frodebro said:


> "Do as I say, not as I do."


Are not you tired of that. I called bullshit a long time ago.


----------



## Frodebro

mickeydg5 said:


> Are not you tired of that. I called bullshit a long time ago.



I'm beyond tired of the sociopathic megalomania. Having had a fairly deep interest in WWII history since I was a teenager (I'm 51 now), I see way too many alarming parallels between certain people today and certain people back then.


----------



## mickeydg5

Frodebro said:


> I'm beyond tired of the sociopathic megalomania. Having had a fairly deep interest in WWII history since I was a teenager (I'm 51 now), I see way too many alarming parallels between certain people today and certain people back then.


I took those last two sentences out for a reason. However you captured them.

Some leaders are crazy, demented, pyscho and should not be followed.

But that does jibe with Darwinism.


----------



## Frodebro

mickeydg5 said:


> I took those last two sentences out for a reason. However you captured them.
> 
> Some leaders are crazy, demented, pyscho and should not be followed.
> 
> But that does jibe with Darwinism.



Edited them out as well. Some leaders are not leaders at all, but rather power hungry sociopaths who care not one bit about anyone except themselves (and often not even those in their inner circle).


----------



## anitoli

The old mantra " History Repeats" is proving it's worth..................


----------



## Frodebro

anitoli said:


> The old mantra " History Repeats" is proving it's worth..................



It's a scary thing, too, to be watching it unfold in real time.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Dogs of Doom said:


> well, the plastic safety seal is removed on his needle...
> 
> View attachment 83201
> 
> 
> let's don't make it about Pence vs Pelosi (politics). That wasn't the point of mickey's post. Are you able to get the shot through the protective safety seal?



I was just trying to ascertain how widespread he thinks the supposed orchestration reaches but it really doesn't matter....
Like I said the virus is real whether it's a plot, man-made or whatever.....a full Covid unit is no joke regardless.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> The old mantra " History Repeats" is proving it's worth..................


History is older than you know. I prefer counting from the emergence of one integral anomaly to the emergence of the next, in which case this is the sixth version.


----------



## anitoli

Frodebro said:


> It's a scary thing, too, to be watching it unfold in real time.


It's almost like you know what going to happen next because it's happened before. Just look behind you.


----------



## Frodebro

Lo-Tek said:


> I was just trying to ascertain how widespread he thinks the supposed orchestration reaches but it really doesn't matter....
> Like I said the virus is real whether it's a plot, man-made or whatever.....a full Covid unit is no joke regardless.



I don't think anybody is questioning the virus itself, but rather the way it is being presented to the public.


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> I was just trying to ascertain how widespread he thinks the supposed orchestration reaches but it really doesn't matter....
> Like I said the virus is real whether it's a plot, man-made or whatever.....a full Covid unit is no joke regardless.


Worldwide. Yeap, yeap worldwide.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Crikey said:


> one of my best friends is a retired university professor of epidemiology near where teh Covid tests first began. You are better off with taking supplemental preventatives, quescetin, zinc, vit a & d, and eating healthy. but your choice



I've been taking D for a few years. Also turmeric and since the pandemic started zinc as well. I actually bought some quinine bark supplements too just to have on hand if I should get sick. I also wear a mask at work (were it's obviously required) and out in public. Don't see the point in taking any risks either for myself or my co-workers.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Frodebro said:


> I don't think anybody is questioning the virus itself, but rather the way it is being presented to the public.



I get the distinct impression that some people still believe the virus is not real; that was a pretty common view at the start of this pandemic. I wouldn't be surprised if 10-20% of the population still believe it's a hoax.


----------



## Frodebro

Lo-Tek said:


> I get the distinct impression that some people still believe the virus is not real; that was a pretty common view at the start of this pandemic. I wouldn't be surprised if 10-20% of the population still believe it's a hoax.



There's a certain number of people out there who disbelieve anything the government tells them, but on the flip side there are people who believe everything they see on the news. It goes both ways.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

MarshallDog said:


> Imagine that! With or with out the vaccine, nothing can kill that cockroach eating rat!


 we need to keep from this type of stuff. I'll have to lock out the next person. If it continues...


----------



## mickeydg5

Dogs of Doom said:


> we need to keep from this type of stuff. I'll have to lock out the next person. If it continues...


Right. No need for that. Some rats make nice pets.


----------



## anitoli

Rats = snake food.


----------



## mickeydg5

Some snakes are bad.
Then you need antivenom.


----------



## PaulHikeS2

rick16v said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> I'm not a virologist, immunologist or epidemiogist.
> 
> I can only rely on open source info. From what I've read, the scientific and medical communities are overwhelmingly supportive of the vaccine.
> 
> My parents are in their late 70s and therefore high risk. The "small" 1% of the at risk population is 100% of my parents.
> 
> Disregarding the world's experts is not a decision I want on my conscience if I gave my parents COVID and they died.
> 
> Based on the advice of people who know more about it than I do, I will embrace the vaccine.
> 
> I wish you all good health and a good Christmas.


What they have not done yet is test whether the vaccine makes you non-contagious. The clinical trials were for the effectiveness of the person receiving the injection becoming symptomatic. Testing to see if you can still be a carrier after being vaccinated are still ongoing. I got this info from an interview with an immunologist on our local news today. So as of today, it is possible you can get vaccinated and still be a carrier. I take care of my 85 year-old mother, so at a minimum she will need to be vaccinated before I can set foot in her house. Currently I shop for her groceries and do her errands, but leave them in the garage and speak to her from outside. I take all of this very seriously - if my mother gets it, it will be from me as I'm the only one she has any contact with, however distantly.


----------



## MarshallDog

Dogs of Doom said:


> we need to keep from this type of stuff. I'll have to lock out the next person. If it continues...


----------



## MarshallDog

OK, understood, it wont be me, fair is fair...Batter up!!!!


----------



## dro

So shredless ♀ started this thread and just disappeared.


----------



## mickeydg5

Nothing will ever make any person noncontagious.

It is an airborne virus, just like influenza, and will most likely never go away just like influenza.

J F C


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> I get the distinct impression that some people still believe the virus is not real; that was a pretty common view at the start of this pandemic. I wouldn't be surprised if 10-20% of the population still believe it's a hoax.



How about this, our friends who are 33 think its all bullshit and did all summer, she even kind of bitched out my wife (they are the deep connection best friends in the relationship here) that we didnt have them out on our boat this summer. We were concerned about the C virus! Anyway, they both have it as I type this thread. They have been tired, beat, sleep a lot, coughing, runny nose, sore, lost their taste and smell...she tells my wife this BUT he blows it off like its the flue...really, dumb asses!


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Right. No need for that. Some rats make nice pets.



Really, and I am sure you have a few as pets


----------



## MarshallDog

anitoli said:


> Rats = snake food.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Good question but at least he took the needle.
> 
> I would trust my back with someone like Pence and would take someone like Pelosi out before I have it follow me.
> 
> That is my opinion and my judgement.



Good point and stop making sense but its probably all fake


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> How about this, our friends who are 33 think its all bullshit and did all summer, she even kind of bitched out my wife (they are the deep connection best friends in the relationship here) that we didnt have them out on our boat this summer. We were concerned about the C virus! Anyway, they both have it as I type this thread. They have been tired, beat, sleep a lot, coughing, runny nose, sore, lost their taste and smell...she tells my wife this BUT he blows it off like its the flue...really, dumb asses!


Sorry but I am calling it the flu too. Dumbasses.

I had the really bad influenza a few years back. That shit knocks people on their asses for weeks and some months. I brushed it off, did not let it get to me and rid myself of it in about two weeks.

If it looks like a flu and acts like a flu then its a flu.

The flu killed my mother-in-law. It was before this China Virus so they could not use that against her and us.


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> I've been taking D for a few years. Also turmeric and since the pandemic started zinc as well. I actually bought some quinine bark supplements too just to have on hand if I should get sick. I also wear a mask at work (were it's obviously required) and out in public. Don't see the point in taking any risks either for myself or my co-workers.



Basically the same here...It pisses me off and I have had words with idiots who dont wear their masks around me in public!


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Good point and stop making sense but its probably all fake


I am not fake.

And I am usually never wrong.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Sorry but I am calling it the flu too. Dumbasses.
> 
> I had the really bad influenza a few years back. That shit knocks people on their asses for weeks and some months. I brushed it off, did not let it get to me and rid myself of it in about two weeks.
> 
> If it looks like a flu and acts like a flu then its a flu.
> 
> The flu killed my mother-in-law. It was before this faggot China Virus so they could not use that against her and us.



Well call it whatever you want until someone you love or know dies from it for whatever reason, or, maybe worse yet, cant smell, taste or has lung scaring for life. I am not a crazy scared feaked out person over this I just think we all have to be smart about it (and boycott china as much as possible seeing as they were so irresponsible)!


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Basically the same here...It pisses me off and I have had words with idiots who dont wear their masks around me in public!


I tried mask sometimes.

It makes me feel bad because I know it is stupid and appeasing pussies is not in my blood. In my book pussies are ranked the similar to idiots.

I stopped wearing the damn thing.

Do you think I care? Just because there is a bunch of ignorance out there does not mean I have to take part.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> I am not fake.
> 
> And I am usually never wrong.



Im not saying you are fake at all!


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Well call it whatever you want until someone you love or know dies from it for whatever reason, or, maybe worse yet, cant smell, taste or has lung scaring for life. I am not a crazy scared feaked out over this I just think we all have to be smart about it (and boycott china as much as possible seeing as they were so irresponsible)!


It will happen whether you call it Covid-19 or it is really something else.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> I tried mask sometimes.
> 
> It makes me feel bad because I know it is stupid and appeasing pussies is not in my blood. In my book pussies are ranked the similar to idiots.
> 
> I stopped wearing the damn thing.
> 
> Do you think I care? Just because there is a bunch of ignorance out there does not mean I have to take part.



Well, its obvious they work if someone sneezes in one and/or if you have one on. It will stop the small spray particles better than not having one on. My point is dont come near me without one on and if some one sneezes or coughs near me or in my face without one they will get a serious knuckle cookie period and I'll leave it at that.

About 3 weeks ago I backed up a young guy who was the clerk at a beer store for telling this fuckstick to put his mask on or he would not get service. The A-hole actually gave him shit. I was in line behind this shit show with my mask on. I told the young lad clerk I have your back if this retard gives you shit! The retard put his mask on, grabbed his beer and mumbled BS as he left. The young lad thanked me...it was pathetic!


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> It will happen whether you call it Covid-19 or it is really something else.



If your OK with that, well...


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> If your OK with that, well...


Yes I am quite well with it. It is nature, the natural occurrence.
I also consider war and death a natural occurrence.

I do not care if someone sneezes in a mask while you are wearing a mask because the truth is you come in contact with more than 100 times that everyday just walking around.

Again it will travel. It is on your clothes, in your hair and on your skin. It will PENETRATE you.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> It will happen whether you call it Covid-19 or it is really something else.


----------



## mickeydg5

By the way I have nothing against anyone's way of thinking and feeling. It is your prerogative, your free will.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Yes I am quite well with it. It is nature, the natural occurrence.
> I also consider war and death a natural occurrence.
> 
> I do not care if someone sneezes in a mask while you are wearing a mask because the truth is you come in contact with more than 100 times that everyday just walking around.
> 
> Again it will travel. It is on your clothes, in your hair and on your skin. It will PENETRATE you.



No it wont Buddy, the major source of infection is through the air, into your nose. Stomach acids kill it. Wash your hands and you are fine. Mouth particles drop fast and its proven this is not like dust particles that float around for days or months in the air. Its rather simple IMO and I dont like wearing a mask either I hate it!


----------



## MarshallDog

Vinsanitizer said:


>




Love that scene and sooo true!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I'm selling shirts, if anyone wants one, let me know...




just kidding, I'm not really selling a shirt...


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


>



Because I am.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Because I am.


----------



## mickeydg5

Dogs of Doom said:


> I'm selling shirts, if anyone wants one, let me know...
> 
> View attachment 83213
> 
> 
> just kidding, I'm not really selling a shirt...


I totally agree.
It will probably bring on the actual first and real World War.

The other two should have been called European War I and European War II.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


>



I am. I am not sure exactly what I am but I am.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> I am. I am not sure exactly what I am but I am.



War doesn't just happen naturally on its own; it comes suddenly, out of nowhere.
.


----------



## MarshallDog

Vinsanitizer said:


>




I see you are a Cousin Vinny fan...so am I...I actually own that that movie and love it but love Mona Lisa more


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> War doesn't just happen naturally on its own; it comes suddenly, out of nowhere.
> .


Naive people do convince themselves of lots of things.
War is part of human nature and is inevitable.
"On its own" and nature are two different things.
And war is never sudden, never out of nowhere. Neither is nature or natural occurrences.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> I totally agree.
> It will probably bring on the actual first and real World War.
> 
> The other two should have been called European War I and European War II.


hmphfft!

those were just conflicts...


----------



## mickeydg5

Pesci kind of always got under my skin. I do not see him as a bad ass _Italian_.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> *Naive *people do convince themselves of lots of things.
> War is part of human nature and is inevitable.
> "On its own" and nature are two different things.
> And war is never sudden, never out of nowhere. Neither is nature or natural occurrences.



I would say that "naive" is a rather inaccurate word to use there. I'd prefer words like "ignorant" or "willfully arrogant", even "self-deceived". And say that war is part of human nature is to admit that mankind is inherently evil. And to say that "folks are basically good" is a false statement. Folks may _desire _to be "basically good", but we are incapable on our own.

The evidence is in the the things that are seen; it is impossible to find even one example where good has not eventually been used for evil in regards to mankind. It is the same hand that reaches out in love that also reaches out to steal, kill and destroy. 
.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Pesci kind of always got under my skin. I do not see him as a bad ass _Italian_.


You haven't seen the movie "_Goodfellas_", have you. Yeah, he's a badass. A punk maybe, but badass.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> You haven't seen the movie "_Goodfellas_", have you. Yeah, he's a badass. A punk maybe, but badass.


Now I will have to watch it.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Now I will have to watch it.


Get your credit card out, 'cause you're gonna wanna buy it.  

After you see that one, check out the movie "_A Bronx Tale_" also. Another great one.

(I'd post a couple of clips, but I don't want spoil it for you.)
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> I would say that "naive" is a rather inaccurate word to use there. I'd prefer words like "ignorant" or "willfully arrogant", even "self-deceived". And say that war is part of human nature is to admit that mankind is inherently evil. And to say that "folks are basically good" is a false statement. Folks may _desire _to be "basically good", but we are incapable on our own.
> 
> The evidence is in the the things that are seen; it is impossible to find even one example where good has not eventually been used for evil in regards to mankind. It is the same hand that reaches out in love that also reaches out to steal, kill and destroy.
> .


Naïve practically means the same.
I did not say all of mankind is evil. In fact I did not mention evil. Thanks for mentioning it.

I will go one further, war is part of all being's nature including gods.

Hell, not just beings but all creatures.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Get your credit card out, 'cause you're gonna wanna buy it.
> 
> After you see that one, check out the movie "_A Bronx Tale_" also. Another great one.
> 
> (I'd post a couple of clips, but I don't want spoil it for you.)
> .


Do not get ahead of yourself. Pesci may play a character but what I am saying is he cannot personally convince me.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Pesci kind of always got under my skin. I do not see him as a bad ass _Italian_.



Bass Ass Italian...don’t have to be a bad ass anything when it’s the ultimate of surprise or 3-5 or more on one!


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Get your credit card out, 'cause you're gonna wanna buy it.
> 
> After you see that one, check out the movie "_A Bronx Tale_" also. Another great one.
> 
> (I'd post a couple of clips, but I don't want spoil it for you.)
> .


Credit card?
I have a Roku and the internet. I aint paying for that movie.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Bass Ass Italian...don’t have to be a bad ass anything when it’s the ultimate of surprise or 3-5 or more on one!


All I can do is .


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Credit card?
> I have a Roku and the internet. I aint paying for that movie.



Well whoop dee doo!_!_


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Well whoop dee doo!_!_


Damnit Vin, the whole movie is actually on YouTube.

You look like you are trying to crank out one really bad in that gif Vin. Really bad.


----------



## zachman

shredless said:


> Discuss like adults pleeze



PASS for me


----------



## mcblink




----------



## Georgiatec

anitoli said:


> Here's your biggest vaccine pusher laying it out in the open:
> 
> 
> 
> How much more obvious can it get?



The only obvious thing is how doctored the footage is.


----------



## anitoli

Georgiatec said:


> The only obvious thing is how doctored the footage is.


Possibly. But he is on record for saying such things.


----------



## anitoli

_"Honestly folks, how much longer are you going to put up with this lunacy? Do you really want to go through life with a diaper on your face? Do you really want to be afraid to hug or kiss a stranger and even members of your own family ever again? Do you really want to be dehumanized, controlled, degraded, and humiliated? Do all of you really want to walk around in masks looking like a bunch of idiots while your globalist overlords sit back and laugh at how easily they can frighten you into doing whatever they want you to do—including taking a vaccine that they will have no liability for even if it kills you? And in case you haven’t been paying attention, they intend to keep that mask on your face even now that the vaccines are here. This nonsense isn’t going away unless you make it go away."
_
https://www.globalresearch.ca/mask-mandates-science-political-dogma/5732682


----------



## Crikey

too good not to share


----------



## giblesp

As long as it doesn't affect my tone, it should be ok.


----------



## Georgiatec

anitoli said:


> _"Honestly folks, how much longer are you going to put up with this lunacy? Do you really want to go through life with a diaper on your face? Do you really want to be afraid to hug or kiss a stranger and even members of your own family ever again? Do you really want to be dehumanized, controlled, degraded, and humiliated? Do all of you really want to walk around in masks looking like a bunch of idiots while your globalist overlords sit back and laugh at how easily they can frighten you into doing whatever they want you to do—including taking a vaccine that they will have no liability for even if it kills you? And in case you haven’t been paying attention, they intend to keep that mask on your face even now that the vaccines are here. This nonsense isn’t going away unless you make it go away."
> _
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/mask-mandates-science-political-dogma/5732682


Michael J Talmo??
Who the fuck is he???...More internet horseshit.


----------



## rick16v

PaulHikeS2 said:


> What they have not done yet is test whether the vaccine makes you non-contagious. The clinical trials were for the effectiveness of the person receiving the injection becoming symptomatic. Testing to see if you can still be a carrier after being vaccinated are still ongoing. I got this info from an interview with an immunologist on our local news today. So as of today, it is possible you can get vaccinated and still be a carrier. I take care of my 85 year-old mother, so at a minimum she will need to be vaccinated before I can set foot in her house. Currently I shop for her groceries and do her errands, but leave them in the garage and speak to her from outside. I take all of this very seriously - if my mother gets it, it will be from me as I'm the only one she has any contact with, however distantly.



It's awful knowing you could be the carrier and be a risk to you mother. 

Statistically there are lots of asymptomatic carriers, who haven't been tested, who won't get the vaccine in the belief they haven't had it. 

If the vaccine is safe, then vaccinating everyone is one solution.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

rick16v said:


> It's awful knowing you could be the carrier and be a risk to you mother.
> 
> Statistically there are lots of asymptomatic carriers, who haven't been tested, who won't get the vaccine in the belief they haven't had it.
> 
> If the vaccine is safe, then vaccinating everyone is one solution.



How do you determine whether it's safe? For example, take away the fact that it's been rushed/experimental, but how will it react with other vaccines? Let's say you get a flu shot, do you know how that flu shot will react with a Covid shot? How about how the Covid shot will interact with the myriad of other vaccines given (this is particularly the case with children)? These are very serious questions that nobody can answer.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

rick16v said:


> Statistically there are lots of asymptomatic carriers, who haven't been tested, who won't get the vaccine in the belief they haven't had it.


I don't understand this point - looking for clarity.

If you were an asymptomatic carrier, how long are you asymptomatic? forever? a week? month? year?

If you were asymptomatic, does that mean that you had it & simply it had no effect on you, or you really didn't have it, but spread the germs, that you simply scraped up somewhere along the way?

If asymptomatic means that you were a carrier, w/o actually being infected, how would you test positive? Also, how would you test positive for antibodies? (at any point)

If you actually had it, but no symptoms & have said antibodies, why would you need a vaccine?

If, you can be a carrier, w/ the antigen present, or the vaccine, how does that help you from giving the virus to Mom/Dad, Grandma/pa, etc...?

This all seems contradictory & w/o any scientific basis. It's a ring of logical fallacies...


----------



## MarshallDog

Vinsanitizer said:


> Well whoop dee doo!_!_


----------



## rick16v

crossroadsnyc said:


> How do you determine whether it's safe? For example, take away the fact that it's been rushed/experimental, but how will it react with other vaccines? Let's say you get a flu shot, do you know how that flu shot will react with a Covid shot? How about how the Covid shot will interact with the myriad of other vaccines given (this is particularly the case with children)? These are very serious questions that nobody can answer.



Its safety will be determined by it's side-effects, both short and long-term. 

There is a risk as there is with any medication. I'm not qualified to quantify or appraise this risk, I'm placing my faith in those scientists who advocate it as safe. 

I understand that mRNA vaccines have been studied for a number of years. This is ground breaking but not virgin territory. 

I haven't seen any peer reviewed literature suggesting the risk outweighs the benefit.

It's a risk but its one I'm going to take. The measurable effects of long COVID are pretty bad. As are the risks to those who are vulnerable. ​


----------



## MarshallDog

anitoli said:


> _"Honestly folks, how much longer are you going to put up with this lunacy? Do you really want to go through life with a diaper on your face? Do you really want to be afraid to hug or kiss a stranger and even members of your own family ever again? Do you really want to be dehumanized, controlled, degraded, and humiliated? Do all of you really want to walk around in masks looking like a bunch of idiots while your globalist overlords sit back and laugh at how easily they can frighten you into doing whatever they want you to do—including taking a vaccine that they will have no liability for even if it kills you? And in case you haven’t been paying attention, they intend to keep that mask on your face even now that the vaccines are here. This nonsense isn’t going away unless you make it go away."
> _
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/mask-mandates-science-political-dogma/5732682



Well, once this clears up (regardless of a vaccine or what it takes) the masks are gone IMO. US citizens will not stand for it. They can barely put up with it now. Society does have its breaking points and I would think this is one of them IMO!


----------



## MarshallDog

I'm waiting as long as I can before I get one. Not sure how long that will be but once all these retarded politicians get it, health care, first responders, teachers, etc and its going fine then I will make my decision. Hell I went and got the new Shingles two step vaccine a year ago and Im fine. I just refuse to be a guinea pig for the rich!!


----------



## anitoli

Georgiatec said:


> Michael J Talmo??
> Who the fuck is he???...More internet horseshit.


Did you know who Anthony Fauci was until the virus? 
Look, i am not asserting that my opinion or things i post are 100% correct but in the least if i can get some to think about this whole ordeal objectively then great. You have to admit that there is something really wrong with this "pandemic" thingy.


----------



## rick16v

Dogs of Doom said:


> I don't understand this point - looking for clarity.
> 
> If you were an asymptomatic carrier, how long are you asymptomatic? forever? a week? month? year?
> 
> If you were asymptomatic, does that mean that you had it & simply it had no effect on you, or you really didn't have it, but spread the germs, that you simply scraped up somewhere along the way?
> 
> If asymptomatic means that you were a carrier, w/o actually being infected, how would you test positive? Also, how would you test positive for antibodies? (at any point)
> 
> If you actually had it, but no symptoms & have said antibodies, why would you need a vaccine?
> 
> If, you can be a carrier, w/ the antigen present, or the vaccine, how does that help you from giving the virus to Mom/Dad, Grandma/pa, etc...?
> 
> This all seems contradictory & w/o any scientific basis. It's a ring of logical fallacies...



I'm not a virologist, but I'll have a go. I don't think they are contradictory answers. Apologies I've not done each as a quote, I'm not great at multiquotes. 

If you were an asymptomatic carrier, how long are you asymptomatic? forever? a week? month? year?

Until your immune response suppresses the vaccine. Also, immunity is not guaranteed, and not lifelong (some people have caught COVID twice).

If you were asymptomatic, does that mean that you had it & simply it had no effect on you, or you really didn't have it, but spread the germs, that you simply scraped up somewhere along the way?

You had it as your immune system has demonstrably responded. The effects were mild enough that you didn't notice, or you didn't equate them with COVID. 

If asymptomatic means that you were a carrier, w/o actually being infected, how would you test positive? Also, how would you test positive for antibodies? (at any point)

Asymptomatic people still show a positive test for antigens. The symptoms are the outwardly visible/noticeable signs - asymptomatic means they were mild enough/not present that they weren't observed or felt. 

If you actually had it, but no symptoms & have said antibodies, why would you need a vaccine?

Possibly you wouldn't. Also antibodies don't necessarily mean life long immunity (potentially neither does the vaccine). Vaccination works on big numbers, there will always be individuals for whom its not suitable or maybe not necessary. 

If, you can be a carrier, w/ the antigen present, or the vaccine, how does that help you from giving the virus to Mom/Dad, Grandma/pa, etc...?

If the vaccine doesn't stop people carrying and transmitting the virus (I don't think we know for sure yet), then it wouldn't. They would need the vaccine. 

This is what I understand. Like everyone who is not a primary researcher, I can only go on what I've read. I try to use objective sources, but we're all victims of unconscious bias and information availability.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vaccines are also known for adverse affects altering immunity and causing some to have worse condition than normal.
I am pretty sure they have some study on expectant mothers already noticing issues.

They also made comments it will not be capable of mutation. Now there are signs of mutations. I think that is enough said. Follow suit.


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> ... I just refuse to be a guinea pig for the rich!!



I’m not too keen on being a guinea pig either but I’m also not very fond of being a sacrificial lamb. None of these a-hole politicians could give a fvck if I live or die. Meanwhile they get the best care possible. I’ve been so close to just taking a year or two off; why am I risking my well being for these idiots?
They say essential worker; it sounds so noble. Lol.
More like”expendable worker”!

This country is a joke!


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Vaccines are also known for adverse affects altering immunity and causing some to have worse condition than normal.
> I am pretty sure they have some study on expectant mothers already noticing issues.
> 
> They also made comments it will not being capable of mutation. Now there are signs of mutation. I think that is enough said. Follow suit.



The virus has mutated many times. That’s common knowledge.
That’s why the vaccine may not help. Time will tell.


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> The virus has mutated many times. That’s common knowledge.
> That’s why the vaccine may not help. Time will tell.


Exactily.
Sounding more and more like a common virus.

We should start passing out more Influenza shots as well as Chinavirus.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Exactily.
> Sounding more and more like a common virus.
> 
> We should start passing out more Influenza shots as well as Chinavirus.
> 
> View attachment 83241



No, it’s not a common virus it’s a novel virus which is why we don’t have herd immunity and that’s why hospitals get swamped. Perhaps in the future it will be just another virus but as of now it’s not.


----------



## Nkyrental

Funny how we are in what, day 4 or 5 of people getting the vaccine, and there were 3 articles today about how the virus has mutated in an odd way in Britain, and South Africa.
Seems like it was worded as a cover their A%^ in case the vaccine doesn't work as hoped.
It took 30 years for polio, 10 + years for chicken pox, and they made this one in 8 months? I really do not want me or mine to be at the front of the line for the vaccine.


----------



## mickeydg5

Hospitals get swamped because they are making stacks.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> You haven't seen the movie "_Goodfellas_", have you. Yeah, he's a badass. A punk maybe, but badass.


Watched. I really do not care for those types. I understand them and their place but do not like.

Still not impressed. Pesci, meh.

As far as the story, I am surprised Tommy made it as long as he did.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

No vaxximations for me, thanks.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

you will get vaxx'd & you will like it.

obey & conform...

...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> Hospitals get swamped because they are making stacks.


around here, hospitals (ER rooms) are normally at 80-85% on a good day, because the healthcare system has gone to pot (since 2010).

Like last year, in March 2019, when I went to ER & the waiting room has 50 capacity, but had about 175 people waiting. They were crammed in there, sitting on the floor, all the way around the room & down the hall & out the admitting front door. People were lined up sitting all the way down the hall & a crowd outside.

average time through ER was 6 hours.

That was a year before covid...

Add a couple people to the ER beds & you're capacity.


----------



## Trouble

it does seem like they don't want a cure. Too much money is at stake. They don't even listen to the smart doctors who could have ended this long ago. Here is one who lectured the idiots we elect.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Dogs of Doom said:


> you will get vaxx'd & you will like it.
> 
> obey & conform...
> 
> ...



DAMMIT!_! _


----------



## Vinsanitizer

What are you *doing*?
What are *you *doing?
What *are *you doing?
*What *are you doing?
*What *are you *doing*!_*!*_
_*.*_


----------



## Robus

GregM said:


> I'll trust the drug pushers over the anti vaxxers every day of the week.
> It's 99.98 survivable? Awesome, I'll tell that to my 78 year old dad when I kill him will I?
> Don't worry about dying dad, you were just unlucky




Have your dad get the vaccine.


----------



## Frodebro

crossroadsnyc said:


> How do you determine whether it's safe? For example, take away the fact that it's been rushed/experimental, but how will it react with other vaccines? Let's say you get a flu shot, do you know how that flu shot will react with a Covid shot? How about how the Covid shot will interact with the myriad of other vaccines given (this is particularly the case with children)? These are very serious questions that nobody can answer.



Those are questions that nobody is asking (though they really should). The media has got everybody fixated on "vaccine will make everything all better," so that is all the general public can process mentally.


----------



## mickeydg5

Dogs of Doom said:


> around here, hospitals (ER rooms) are normally at 80-85% on a good day, because the healthcare system has gone to pot (since 2010).
> 
> Like last year, in March 2019, when I went to ER & the waiting room has 50 capacity, but had about 175 people waiting. They were crammed in there, sitting on the floor, all the way around the room & down the hall & out the admitting front door. People were lined up sitting all the way down the hall & a crowd outside.
> 
> average time through ER was 6 hours.
> 
> That was a year before covid...
> 
> Add a couple people to the ER beds & you're capacity.


Yes correct. Its easy to fill a hospital these days.

Another story about my father and his ChinaVirus bout in the hospital.

My wife and I help my mom and dad with understanding doctor/hospital billings and how it is handled by the insurance companies. His hospital stint was 6 days, no ventilator or anything. He was monitored, fed and given syrup for a cough. The hospital billed the insurance company $20,922.00 for the 6 days. Now get this...…….the insurance company approved and paid the hospital $40,289.46 for those 6 days. That does not include what the various doctors billed and got paid.

You tell me !


----------



## paul-e-mann

This vaccine will be like a flu shot only good for this year, as the corona mutates youll need a different vaccine next year and so on and so on just like a yearly flu shot.


----------



## mickeydg5

I do not do flu shots either.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I've told this story before, but my Dad use to get the flu shot every year, and like clockwork, he'd wind up getting the flu. There came a point where he just said to hell with it, and that if he was going to wind up getting the flu anyway, why bother with the shot? He hasn't had the flu since. Not once. We're talking decades now.


----------



## DaDoc

crossroadsnyc said:


> I've told this story before, but my Dad use to get the flu shot every year, and like clockwork, he'd wind up getting the flu. There came a point where he just said to hell with it, and that if he was going to wind up getting the flu anyway, why bother with the shot? He hasn't had the flu since. Not once. We're talking decades now.



And if you tell that to most doctors, it goes right over their heads..They seem appalled that anyone wouldn't get the shot, and act like anyone that won't do flu shots are just wrong..Period.

Makes me wonder how much they have invested in big pharma stocks.


----------



## DaDoc

mickeydg5 said:


> Yes correct. Its easy to fill a hospital these days.
> 
> Another story about my father and his ChinaVirus bout in the hospital.
> 
> My wife and I help my mom and dad with understanding doctor/hospital billings and how it is handled by the insurance companies. His hospital stint was 6 days, no ventilator or anything. He was monitored, fed and given syrup for a cough. The hospital billed the insurance company $20,922.00 for the 6 days. Now get this...…….the insurance company approved and paid the hospital $40,289.46 for those 6 days. That does not include what the various doctors billed and got paid.
> 
> You tell me !



That, in a nutshell, is the crux of the problem with our medical system nowadays.


----------



## Marshall Stack

I'm going to wait until after this experiment before I decide if I get one. 

This kind of sticks on my mind although I seriously doubt something this bad could happen..

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalidomide_scandal


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I'm convinced that the shot is going to become mandatory eventually. At the very least, by employers whose insurance policies offer incentives for requiring employees to be "immunized" for safety in the work place, schools, airports, maybe even down to the level of shopping, etc.
.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> Fear I have for your understanding and panic I feel towards belief anger is only of the darkness.
> Anger I can have yet still not show, still be wise and still be rightful.
> 
> Fighting with controlled anger
> 
> Yoda Fight Scenes - YouTube


Yoda is Disney now too...


----------



## Georgiatec

Well, if the vaccine(s) work and you've had one, then you shouldn't have to worry about whether people you come into contact with have the virus or not....you can't catch it / become ill. Or am I missing something here? Should be able to stick your head into a bucket of the stuff without issue.
If you are worried about the virus, then get the vaccine. If you are more concerned about the vaccine and are prepared to take the hit of catching the virus, then don't have it. 
The people I have no sympathy for are the anti vaxxers and virus deniers that catch it then feel hard done by.


----------



## Frodebro

Georgiatec said:


> Well, if the vaccine(s) work and you've had one, then you shouldn't have to worry about whether people you come into contact with have the virus or not....you can't catch it / become ill. Or am I missing something here? Should be able to stick your head into a bucket of the stuff without issue.
> If you are worried about the virus, then get the vaccine. If you are more concerned about the vaccine and are prepared to take the hit of catching the virus, then don't have it.
> The people I have no sympathy for are the anti vaxxers and virus deniers that catch it then feel hard done by.



Getting vaccinated does not guarantee that you won't get sick. A vaccine is essentially a very mild dosage of a virus, with the intention of giving your immune system the opportunity to develop its own antibodies.  You can get your flu shots regularly and still get the flu, and there are people who don't get the shots and rarely get sick.


----------



## anitoli

Frodebro said:


> Getting vaccinated does not guarantee that you won't get sick. A vaccine is essentially a very mild dosage of a virus, with the intention of giving your immune system the opportunity to develop its own antibodies. You can get your flu shots regularly and still get the flu, and there are people who don't get the shots and rarely get sick.


Frode, this covid vaccine is an mRNA type as i stated earlier, there is NO SARS Cov 19 in it.................


----------



## fat_lenny

anitoli said:


> Frode, this covid vaccine is an mRNA type as i stated earlier, there is NO SARS Cov 19 in it.................



No, some of the Vaccines are mRNA. There are other varieties. thats just the one your govt has fast tracked into usage.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Hospitals get swamped because they are making stacks.



The hospital workers I know have all reported the same thing this fall- Covid units have filled up as the pandemic has grown and it's not a pretty place to be. Granted this is just my information here in Michigan but I have full confidence in the veracity of their reports.



Travis398 said:


> it does seem like they don't want a cure. Too much money is at stake. They don't even listen to the smart doctors who could have ended this long ago. Here is one who lectured the idiots we elect.



It doubt there is a miracle solution but do agree we may be discounting some possibilities out of hand for no good reason.
We may need to have an investigation into out national response much like after 9/11. Our response has been pathetic and I'm sure there is blame to go around.



crossroadsnyc said:


> I've told this story before, but my Dad use to get the flu shot every year, and like clockwork, he'd wind up getting the flu. There came a point where he just said to hell with it, and that if he was going to wind up getting the flu anyway, why bother with the shot? He hasn't had the flu since. Not once. We're talking decades now.



My ma and dad (both in their 80s) get the flu shot every year; no problems at all.
The problem with anecdotal evidence is it's anecdotal! 



Marshall Stack said:


> I'm going to wait until after this experiment before I decide if I get one.
> 
> This kind of sticks on my mind although I seriously doubt something this bad could happen..
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalidomide_scandal



Thalidomide led to some major changes in how drugs are reviewed and okayed.
The FDA's job is to ensure safety. Not saying I fully trust the vaccine but that is their job.



Vinsanitizer said:


> I'm convinced that the shot is going to become mandatory eventually. At the very least, by employers whose insurance policies offer incentives for requiring employees to be "immunized" for safety in the work place, schools, airports, maybe even down to the level of shopping, etc.
> .



If it's effective I think you are correct. We have had mandatory vaccinations before in this country.
Some people like to believe this is a free country but it's not. Try going shopping with no pants. Trying going topless in public (if you're female). We are not free.
(btw- what kind of country doesn't allow women to go topless if they want? shouldn't we be encouraging that? damn puritans!)
If they say take the shot - YOU WILL TAKE THE SHOT!


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> I'm convinced that the shot is going to become mandatory eventually. At the very least, by employers whose insurance policies offer incentives for requiring employees to be "immunized" for safety in the work place, schools, airports, maybe even down to the level of shopping, etc.
> .




And why we need to assume power as a Democracy again. Complacency and lack of knowledge brought down the Roman Empire . The majority of this thread is apathy by the old folk who have retired and know what happens when you retire. They've got nothing to lose, so they don't mind poisonous and foreign substances invading their bio-system in their apathetic complacent TV lives.


----------



## Georgiatec

Frodebro said:


> Getting vaccinated does not guarantee that you won't get sick. A vaccine is essentially a very mild dosage of a virus, with the intention of giving your immune system the opportunity to develop its own antibodies. You can get your Flu shots regularly and still get the flu, and there are people who don't get the shots and rarely get sick.


Sorry mate, but having spent the last 25 years working for a big pharma company, I know what you are saying is not correct. The Flu vaccine has no Flu virus in it. If you become ill after having Flu vaccine it's very unlikely to be Flu....more likely the common cold.
The problem with social media is miss-information. Unqualified opinion that becomes taken as correct.
By all means google it, but try to make sure the information comes from a reliable source.


----------



## Buzzard

Go to bit chute and look for “doctors against the covid vaccine” you tube censors everything now.


----------



## Buzzard

Brandy Vaughn was found dead recently. She worked for Pfizer I believe. When she learned what was behind big pharma she started “learn the risk . Org” she recently had a long list on Twitter of reasons she wanted to live including to take care of her nine yr old son. Also if she was found dead to look into it. Her 9 yr old found her dead. I could give a crap less if I’m called a conspiracy theorist or not but cmon .. just another coincidence right?


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> It will happen whether you call it Covid-19 or it is really something else.



Well what else that we know of right now can or will hospitalize or kill as many people as covid has in the last 8 months just is the USA...I believe the facts are nothing.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> Go to bit chute and look for “doctors against the covid vaccine” you tube censors everything now.



YouTube Twitter and Facebook all do!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> I tried mask sometimes.
> 
> It makes me feel bad because I know it is stupid and appeasing pussies is not in my blood. In my book pussies are ranked the similar to idiots.
> 
> I stopped wearing the damn thing.
> 
> Do you think I care? Just because there is a bunch of ignorance out there does not mean I have to take part.



Sounds like you really dont care about other people that have other health issues or are older, you only care about not being a pussy, as you call it, not being inconvenienced by wearing it and then justify your actions by calling everyone else ignorant. Its sad, I feel bad for you, and people wonder where the label of Ugly American comes from! Point is there is no possible way a mask wont help to some degree, its 100% ignorance to think it has 0 affect and I dont like wearing a mask one bit either but Ill wear it to protect others and myself...I am not selfish!


----------



## DaDoc

Georgiatec said:


> Sorry mate, but having spent the last 25 years working for a big pharma company, I know what you are saying is not correct. The Flu vaccine has no Flu virus in it. If you become ill after having Flu vaccine it's very unlikely to be Flu....more likely the common cold.
> The problem with social media is miss-information. Unqualified opinion that becomes taken as correct.
> By all means google it, but try to make sure the information comes from a reliable source.


 
Sorry, but I have to call bullshit on this one.

I've had three flu shots in my lifetime, and every single time they made me sick as hell, like the next day! No common cold either, and don't try to tell me otherwise, I was the one who was freakin' sick as a dog! 

Sounds like you've made your career in big pharma, so naturally you're going to stand up for them..Company man. I don't know how far you are up the corporate ladder, none of my business there. But isn't it possible there's stuff going on behind the scenes that even you don't know about?

In all fairness, maybe there's just something in the flu vaccine I'm allergic to..All I can speak from is my own experience, and I'm no "anti-vaxxer" either, although I tend to be very suspicious of the whole "You must be vaxxed, it's what's best for you" sales pitch..All I know for sure is I don't do flu shots and I don't get the flu, when I do flu shots I get sick..Bottom line. 

There's a lot of problems I have with big pharma and their M.O.'s..From where I stand they cause a lot of problems on many levels and have too much clout, but on the other side of the coin they have also saved a lot of lives over the years, so I won't go into the dark side of the industry here..We'll just have to agree to disagree I reckon.


----------



## DaDoc

Buzzard said:


> Brandy Vaughn was found dead recently. She worked for Pfizer I believe. When she learned what was behind big pharma she started “learn the risk . Org” she recently had a long list on Twitter of reasons she wanted to live including to take care of her nine yr old son. Also if she was found dead to look into it. Her 9 yr old found her dead. I could give a crap less if I’m called a conspiracy theorist or not but cmon .. just another coincidence right?



There's been several doctors who have died or met with "accidents" under suspicious circumstances. One was here in Montana, fishing accident was the official report. He was from back east on a trout fishing trip, found drowned, but the thing was he was a first-rate swimmer! His family was convinced it was no accident..Hmmm.

They all had one thing in common, they were very outspoken against big pharma, largely in regard to advocating for homeopathic or herbal cures..Helluva coincidence IMO.


----------



## anitoli

DaDoc said:


> There's been several doctors who have dies or met with "accidents" under suspicious circumstances..And they were very outspoken against big pharma, largely in regard to advocating for homeopathic or herbal cures..Helluva coincidence IMO.


Be careful or you will be joining me on conspiracy island, lol.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Funny that young, healthy politicians are cutting the line and getting the vaccine first.
What happened to health care workers and old folks first? Lol


----------



## DaDoc

anitoli said:


> Be careful or you will be joining me on conspiracy island, lol.



Screw it! 

That's the standard M.O. nowadays. Dismiss someone as a "conspiracy theorist" and they're almost instantly discredited. And unfortunately it seems to be working quite well..Basically just a new twist on propaganda.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> Funny that young, healthy politicians are cutting the line and getting the vaccine first.
> What happened to health care workers and old folks first? Lol


That’s what I was wondering. Half these idiots were downplaying the vaccine because a certain person was touting it. Now all of a sudden, they’re first in line.

I pray they were actually injected with a slow working, agonizing poison.


----------



## Lo-Tek

LPMarshall hack said:


> That’s what I was wondering. Half these idiots were downplaying the vaccine because a certain person was touting it. Now all of a sudden, they’re first in line.
> 
> I pray they were actually injected with a slow working, agonizing poison.



Right?
The older ones ok but how the hell do these younger ones have the gall to jump to the front.
Really kinda sad.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> Right?
> The older ones ok but how the hell do these younger ones have the gall to jump to the front.
> Really kinda sad.


I’d expect nothing less from those sub humans


----------



## DaDoc

LPMarshall hack said:


> That’s what I was wondering. Half these idiots were downplaying the vaccine because a certain person was touting it. Now all of a sudden, they’re first in line.
> 
> I pray they were actually injected with a slow working, agonizing poison.



Maybe they're just getting placebo shots for show so the unwashed masses will "trust" the vaccine.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

DaDoc said:


> Maybe they're just getting placebo shots for show so the unwashed masses will "trust" the vaccine.


Still makes them hypocrites after all the shit they talked on the vaccine solely because the certain person was all for it.


----------



## anitoli

But hey look on the bright side the "Covid stimulus package" is almost written in gold baby and look at how they doled out the cash, brilliant. So nice of them to be so considerate, i mean 10 million to Pakistan for gender programs that Muslims couldn't give two fucks about and you get $600...........................
Wow even family members of illegals can get in on the cash now, up to $1800!
There's more:

https://www.zerohedge.com/political/pork-city-here-are-most-ridiculous-pet-projects-900-billion-spending-package?utm_campaign=&utm_content=Zerohedge:+The+Durden+Dispatch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter


----------



## anitoli

Lo-Tek said:


> Right?
> The older ones ok but how the hell do these younger ones have the gall to jump to the front.
> Really kinda sad.


Cmon, it's human nature to want to save you own ass first, even if you don't know for sure what this shots gonna do to you some will just grab it. Besides it's great PR and will get the younguns on board for the needle.


----------



## mickeydg5

Dogs of Doom said:


> Yoda is Disney now too...


Yes.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Sounds like you really dont care about other people that have other health issues or are older, you only care about not being a pussy, as you call it, not being inconvenienced by wearing it and then justify your actions by calling everyone else ignorant. Its sad, I feel bad for you, and people wonder where the label of Ugly American comes from! Point is there is no possible way a mask wont help to some degree, its 100% ignorance to think it has 0 affect and I dont like wearing a mask one bit either but Ill wear it to protect others and myself...I am not selfish!


Yes.
However I never said it had no affect on anything.
I am not selfish either and do not feel sad.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> And why we need to assume power as a Democracy again. Complacency and lack of knowledge brought down the Roman Empire . The majority of this thread is apathy by the old folk who have retired and know what happens when you retire. They've got nothing to lose, so they don't mind poisonous and foreign substances invading their bio-system in their apathetic complacent TV lives.


You said a mouthful.


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> The hospital workers I know have all reported the same thing this fall- Covid units have filled up as the pandemic has grown and it's not a pretty place to be. Granted this is just my information here in Michigan but I have full confidence in the veracity of their reports.


Sure, I beleve that.

I also know doctors, nurses, medical technicians and the likes as well. They are on board with my same thinking and questioning as well. Hell one knows more having rapport with individuals in intelligence agencies. They however know and understand they have to go along with mandates and bureaucracy for now, with carpe diem.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Well what else that we know of right now can or will hospitalize or kill as many people as covid has in the last 8 months just is the USA...I believe the facts are nothing.


I believe the numbers being broadcast are false, no where near what they claim as "Covid-19" cases or deaths.
There are no real facts because all has been tampered


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> But hey look on the bright side the "Covid stimulus package" is almost written in gold baby and look at how they doled out the cash, brilliant. So nice of them to be so considerate, i mean 10 million to Pakistan for gender programs that Muslims couldn't give two fucks about and you get $600...........................
> Wow even family members of illegals can get in on the cash now, up to $1800!
> There's more:
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/political/pork-city-here-are-most-ridiculous-pet-projects-900-billion-spending-package?utm_campaign=&utm_content=Zerohedge:+The+Durden+Dispatch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter


Do not forget that things like the Smithsonian and the Kennedy Center got even more money.

Smithsonian another $1Billion
Kennedy Center another $40Million

 

Screw us. (meaning the people without jobs, loosing businesses and livelihoods)  Yeah, $600!


----------



## Lo-Tek

Australian said:


> And why we need to assume power as a Democracy again. Complacency and lack of knowledge brought down the Roman Empire . The majority of this thread is apathy by the old folk who have retired and know what happens when you retire. They've got nothing to lose, so they don't mind poisonous and foreign substances invading their bio-system in their apathetic complacent TV lives.



Makes no sense! The majority of Americans say they want a vaccine.
For those afraid of it you would be better off arguing in court based on some civil liberty infringement.
But the scotus has already upheld mandatory vaccination policies.
Might be different down under.


----------



## mickeydg5

Were do you count your majority?

Please provide the Supreme Court docket number concerning mandatory ChinaVirus vaccinations.

Thank you.


----------



## mickeydg5

And just wait for the unnuclear winter because our darkest days are ahead as foretold by Nastradumbass who cannot read a prompter nor speak correctly. The virus thrives in the cold.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> Do not forget that things like the Smithsonian and the Kennedy Center got even more money.
> 
> Smithsonian another $1Billion
> Kennedy Center another $40Million
> 
> 
> 
> Screw us. (meaning the people without jobs, loosing businesses and livelihoods)  Yeah, $600!


they gave more to gender studies in Pakistan, than the American workers that they put out of work, by mandate...


----------



## GregM

On the bright side, most people against the vaccine won't be able to travel that much as I'm fairly certain Airlines and Customs officials will be checking the vaccination records. So even if you don't get the vaccine your helping limit the spread. 
In the words of Catniss " Thank you for your consideration"


----------



## Vinsanitizer

DaDoc said:


> Screw it!
> 
> That's the standard M.O. nowadays. Dismiss someone as a "conspiracy theor*ist"* and they're almost instantly discredited. And unfortunately it seems to be working quite well..Basically just a new twist on propaganda.



Well, all you have to do is add "ist" to the end of anything unique about someone to make them look bad. That's your political correctness propaganda in action right there. And why is it that every time there's a new election we get a whole new set of words not used before? In 2008 "_let me be clear_" permeated the language of the land, I never made a list beyond that. But over the last 4 years we had all these:

narrative
false narrative
collusion
unmasking
redact
recuse
superspreaders
idiocrasy
grassroots
juneteenth
draconian
opportunity zones
autonomous zones
CHAZ
transgender
transphobic
sexual identity
tik tok
safe space
snowflake

... and so-on.

I wonder what the next 4 years will hold for us verbiage-wise.
.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Oops. I went OT again.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Oops. I went OT again.


Old Testament?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Old Testament?


Other Testicle.

BTW - what does it mean the saying: "_he jumped the shark_"?
.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Were do you count your majority?
> 
> Please provide the Supreme Court docket number concerning mandatory ChinaVirus vaccinations.
> 
> Thank you.



Majority- polls show a majority will get the vaccine. Obviously that could change but in general most people aren’t phobic about vaccines. Trepidatious perhaps.

I posted the SCOTUS link earlier. Mandatory vaccinations 1905. There are others too.



Vinsanitizer said:


> Well, all you have to do is add "ist" to the end of anything unique about someone to make them look bad. That's your political correctness propaganda in action right there. And why is it that every time there's a new election we get a whole new set of words not used before? In 2008 "_let me be clear_" permeated the language of the land, I never made a list beyond that. But over the last 4 years we had all these:
> 
> narrative
> false narrative
> collusion
> unmasking
> redact
> recuse
> superspreaders
> idiocrasy
> grassroots
> juneteenth
> draconian
> opportunity zones
> autonomous zones
> CHAZ
> transgender
> transphobic
> sexual identity
> tik tok
> safe space
> snowflake
> 
> ... and so-on.
> 
> I wonder what the next 4 years will hold for us verbiage-wise.
> .



Vin, this a vaccine thread not an election thread. Are you trying to get it locked?
I’m watching you; don’t make me call the cops! 

Do you ever get tired of politics?


----------



## Australian

Lo-Tek said:


> Makes no sense! The majority of Americans say they want a vaccine.
> For those afraid of it you would be better off arguing in court based on some civil liberty infringement.
> But the scotus has already upheld mandatory vaccination policies.
> Might be different down under.



Lets hope you dont have to sign a waiver, because the side effects might become a hypodermic junkies undoing.


----------



## Frodebro

mickeydg5 said:


> I believe the numbers being broadcast are false, no where near what they claim as "Covid-19" cases or deaths.
> There are no real facts because all has been tampered



A friend has been following this stuff closely from the beginning, and periodically sends me links to interesting things. One was about a construction worker who was on top of a building when he was struck by lightning and fell off the building. His death was attributed to Covid, because the autopsy showed he had the virus.

Another was the victim of a motorcycle accident. Squished by a car, death listed as Covid. This one was defended with the reasoning that the fact that he was infected could have caused the crash.

So yeah, there are probably way more deaths attributed to it where it wasn't even close to the real cause of death.


----------



## PaulHikeS2

pedecamp said:


> This vaccine will be like a flu shot only good for this year, as the corona mutates youll need a different vaccine next year and so on and so on just like a yearly flu shot.


I don't think so, based on available medical information that I've read up on. The seasonal flu is caused by any number of different strains of influenza viruses. Different vaccines are produced yearly based on the dominant strain of the influenza virus that season. 

COVID-19 is caused by a single strain of coronavirus - the novel 2019 coronavirus. Even with mutations or variants, like what's spreading from the UK, it's still the same strain. An example of a different strain of coronavirus would be SARS.

If anything, a booster of the same vaccine would be needed down the road at an as yet undetermined time when we have more information on how long the new vaccines are effective. I'm not a medical expert - I'm sure an immunologist would be able to explain this more eloquently than I can - I'm just a guy who reads stuff


----------



## PaulHikeS2

I find the lack of long term testing - an impossibility I know - to be very concerning. I trust vaccines in general, but the ones I've taken have had years and decades of research behind them.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Other Testicle.
> 
> BTW - what does it mean the saying: "_he jumped the shark_"?
> .


The testicles are well known to be very sensitive to impact and injury. The pain involved travels up from each testicle into the abdominal cavity, via the spermatic plexus, which is the primary nerve of each testicle.

I think the same as "He jumped the Snake River Canyon." by all means.


----------



## mickeydg5

PaulHikeS2 said:


> _*Jacobson v. Massachusetts*_, 197 U.S. 11 covers states being able to enforce compulsory vaccinations. No states have currently made COVID-19 vaccinations compulsory, so no cases concerning that have been brought to the Supreme or any other court for that matter.


Yes, of course, Jacobson.
Thank you for confirming there is no Supreme Court ruling or case yet on the ChinaVirus.


----------



## Adieu

Vinsanitizer said:


> Other Testicle.
> 
> BTW - what does it mean the saying: "_he jumped the shark_"?
> .



It's a reference to an old TV show that veered hard into the bizarre in response to falling ratings, with a character ACTUALLY jumping over a shark

Refers to this kind of losing the plot


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Adieu said:


> It's a reference to an old TV show that veered hard into the bizarre in response to falling ratings, with a character ACTUALLY jumping over a shark
> 
> Refers to this kind of losing the plot


Best episode ever


----------



## Sustainium

LPMarshall hack said:


> That’s what I was wondering. Half these idiots were downplaying the vaccine because a certain person was touting it. Now all of a sudden, they’re first in line.
> 
> I pray they were actually injected with a slow working, agonizing poison.


Fast working is good also.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> The testicles are well known to be very sensitive to impact and injury. The pain involved travels up from each testicle into the abdominal cavity, via the spermatic plexus, which is the primary nerve of each testicle.
> 
> I think the same as "He jumped the Snake River Canyon." by all means.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Lo-Tek said:


> Majority- polls show a majority will get the vaccine. Obviously that could change but in general most people aren’t phobic about vaccines. Trepidatious perhaps.
> 
> I posted the SCOTUS link earlier. Mandatory vaccinations 1905. There are others too.
> 
> 
> 
> Vin, this a vaccine thread not an election thread. Are you trying to get it locked?
> I’m watching you; don’t make me call the cops!
> 
> Do you ever get tired of politics?



Yeah, politics makes me fruity in the pants. I roll my eyes back in my head, fall on the floor and convulse like I’m having a seizure.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Yeah, politics makes me fruity in the pants. I roll my eyes back in my head, fall on the floor and convulse like I’m having a seizure.


Shhhhhhhh!
No "P" word.


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Funny that young, healthy politicians are cutting the line and getting the vaccine first.
> What happened to health care workers and old folks first? Lol



They are just setting good examples of how safe it is...right!?


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Makes no sense! The majority of Americans say they want a vaccine.
> For those afraid of it you would be better off arguing in court based on some civil liberty infringement.
> But the scotus has already upheld mandatory vaccination policies.
> Might be different down under.



I would never believe the political, fake news or fake poll data, never!


----------



## MarshallDog

LPMarshall hack said:


> Still makes them hypocrites after all the shit they talked on the vaccine solely because the certain person was all for it.



Amen Bro, glad to see there are a few others that are not brain dead!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Right?
> The older ones ok but how the hell do these younger ones have the gall to jump to the front.
> Really kinda sad.



Because they are politicians whom claim they represent and work for the people, yeah right...all pieces of lying sh-t!


----------



## MarshallDog

LPMarshall hack said:


> That’s what I was wondering. Half these idiots were downplaying the vaccine because a certain person was touting it. Now all of a sudden, they’re first in line.
> 
> I pray they were actually injected with a slow working, agonizing poison.



You soooo speak the obvious truth!


----------



## Marshall Stack

I'm wondering how to get a fake medical record saying I got the shot,.


----------



## MarshallDog

Marshall Stack said:


> I'm wondering how to get a fake medical record saying I got the shot,.



FaceBook or Twitter!


----------



## Marshall Stack

anitoli said:


> But hey look on the bright side the "Covid stimulus package" is almost written in gold baby and look at how they doled out the cash, brilliant. So nice of them to be so considerate, i mean 10 million to Pakistan for gender programs that Muslims couldn't give two fucks about and you get $600...........................
> Wow even family members of illegals can get in on the cash now, up to $1800!
> There's more:
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/political/pork-city-here-are-most-ridiculous-pet-projects-900-billion-spending-package?utm_campaign=&utm_content=Zerohedge:+The+Durden+Dispatch&utm_medium=email&utm_source=zh_newsletter


I hope it doesn't go through. Then again I'm against them in the first place.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Adieu said:


> It's a reference to an old TV show that veered hard into the bizarre in response to falling ratings, with a character ACTUALLY jumping over a shark
> 
> Refers to this kind of losing the plot


Was that when The Fonz jumped it, the shark, in the Happy Days episode?
Why do sitcoms always go the way of the cornball?
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Marshall Stack said:


> I hope it doesn't go through. Then again I'm against them in the first place.


It is getting the pocket veto. 
That is what I hear anyways.


----------



## GregM

Vinsanitizer said:


> Was that when The Fonz jumped it, the shark, in the Happy Days episode?
> Why do sitcoms always go the way of the cornball?
> .


2 episodes, get it right old timer
Oops, how did I know that, I'm so youthful and young....


----------



## Buzzard

DaDoc said:


> Screw it!
> 
> That's the standard M.O. nowadays. Dismiss someone as a "conspiracy theorist" and they're almost instantly discredited. And unfortunately it seems to be working quite well..Basically just a new twist on propaganda.


The CIA started the term “ conspiracy theorist” to discredit anyone questioning the “official story”.


----------



## Dmann

Man... you guys still going..... zzzzzzz


----------



## Georgiatec

Australian said:


> And why we need to assume power as a Democracy again. Complacency and lack of knowledge brought down the Roman Empire . The majority of this thread is apathy by the old folk who have retired and know what happens when you retire. They've got nothing to lose, so they don't mind poisonous and foreign substances invading their bio-system in their apathetic complacent TV lives.


Well, I retired last summer Oz. Renovated a house, admittedly, not single handed, converted a garage into a recording studio (that thanks to covid only I can use) while all the time looking after my terminally ill wife.
People retire for other reasons than to watch the telly kid.
In fact I don't know where I found the time to go to work.


----------



## anitoli

Georgiatec said:


> Well, I retired last summer Oz. Renovated a house, admittedly, not single handed, converted a garage into a recording studio (that thanks to covid only I can use) while all the time looking after my terminally ill wife.
> People retire for other reasons than to watch the telly kid.
> In fact I don't know where I found the time to go to work.


Covid doesn't stop me from having buds over to make recordings. Bullshit is bullshit and this whole thing is bullshit. You let them shit on you long enough you start liking the taste...................


----------



## Georgiatec

anitoli said:


> Covid doesn't stop me from having buds over to make recordings. Bullshit is bullshit and this whole thing is bullshit. You let them shit on you long enough you start liking the taste...................


Which is how it spreads.
Look, every single free nation on the planet is not going to tank their economy for fuck all.
This "The man is not going to tell me what to do" attitude is what is costing lives.
If you're so convinced it's all bullshit, go to a covid ward without wearing PPE and breathe in deeply. Then post up in a week or so how you're feeling. Your findings then become science, not opinion.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Marshall Stack said:


> I'm wondering how to get a fake medical record saying I got the shot,.



That won't work; "they" will know you are lying because you won't have the micro chip. lol  



MarshallDog said:


> I would never believe the political, fake news or fake polls data, never!



I don't fully trust polls either but I do think a majority of Americans will ultimately take the vaccine (assuming it is appearing to be safe/effective).
I never get flu vaccines and try to avoid doctors in general but if it helps end the pandemic I'll try the vax. I suspect most will. ymmv


----------



## Lo-Tek

Buzzard said:


> The CIA started the term “ conspiracy theorist” to discredit anyone questioning the “official story”.



The problem is nowadays everything is a conspiracy.
"Oh, I was late for work? GLOBALISTS!"
People like Alex Jones have really muddied the waters. Then again he probably is CIA....lol
It's like the boy who cried wolf.
Some of the stuff circulating these days is beyond the pale.


----------



## DaDoc

LPMarshall hack said:


> Still makes them hypocrites after all the shit they talked on the vaccine solely because the certain person was all for it.



Absolutely! 

This whole chinavirus mess has been politicized and exploited by that bunch of lowlife scumbags for agenda-related reasons that it's BEYOND disgusting..Shows how much they REALLY care about the people they're supposed to be working for. 

Anyone as bright as a 1 watt light bulb should be able to see that..But unfortunately there's an overabundance of stupid happening right now.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

DaDoc said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> This whole chinavirus mess has been politicized and exploited by that bunch of lowlife scumbags for agenda-related reasons that it's BEYOND disgusting..Shows how much they REALLY care about the people they're supposed to be working for.
> 
> Anyone as bright as a 1 watt light bulb should be able to see that..But unfortunately there's an overabundance of stupid happening right now.


But hey...we're getting 600 bucks!


----------



## mickeydg5

Georgiatec said:


> Well, I retired last summer Oz. Renovated a house, admittedly, not single handed, converted a garage into a recording studio (that thanks to covid only I can use) while all the time looking after my terminally ill wife.
> People retire for other reasons than to watch the telly kid.
> In fact I don't know where I found the time to go to work.


One of the 10%'ers of the retired working class right there.
I am glad for you.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> Covid doesn't stop me from having buds over to make recordings. Bullshit is bullshit and this whole thing is bullshit. You let them shit on you long enough you start liking the taste...................


Taste like chicken...…………………………………………………………………….shit.


----------



## mickeydg5

Georgiatec said:


> Which is how it spreads.
> Look, every single free nation on the planet is not going to tank their economy for fuck all.
> This "The man is not going to tell me what to do" attitude is what is costing lives.
> If you're so convinced it's all bullshit, go to a covid ward without wearing PPE and breathe in deeply. Then post up in a week or so how you're feeling. Your findings then become science, not opinion.


It spreads in every way, by way of your mail person, your delivery person, your grocer, your dog, your cat, your kids, your spouse and even your doctors not to mention so much more. It is airborne.

Again there are no more dead people by average statistics this year as compared to any other year.

Yes it is tanking every economy, the economies for the average but not that of the 1%.

Now if someone really wants to catch something then yes by all means have it sit on their face.


----------



## mickeydg5

LPMarshall hack said:


> But hey...we're getting 600 bucks!


No, 2000 bucks. Mein Papelosi agreed to it!


----------



## GregM

Being called the china virus is giving me flashbacks to Aids being African imported disease.... 
I thought we'd all grown since then. Guess not....


----------



## Vinsanitizer

GregM said:


> Being called the china virus is giving me flashbacks to Aids being African imported disease....
> I thought we'd all grown since then. Guess not....



A perfect world is just around the corner and we're waiting for you to get it started.

Until then, the virus, like everything sold at Walmart (or anywhere else in the USA) gets stamped "Made In China". And there's not a thing amiss about it.
.


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> A perfect world is just around the corner and we're waiting for you to get it started.
> 
> Until then, the virus, like everything sold at Walmart (or anywhere else in the USA) gets stamped "Made In China". And there's not a thing amiss about it.
> .




Within a century, the Asian race will rule. The scriptures have hailed from Asia in a piecemeal fashion over the millenia.
The dictates will come down from the Himalayas, in the spirit of pre-brutal Roman and pre-Germanic bloodbath barbarism.

*Kiteh* will be no more. But spiritual enlightenment will shine brighter than buddha.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> ...Again there are no more dead people by average statistics this year as compared to any other year...



From Fortune -
"The year about to end will be a record one on a sad front for Americans: The number of U.S. deaths in 2020 will hit an all-time high, topping 3 million for the first time,.."
The year about to end will be a record one on a sad front for Americans: The number of U.S. deaths in 2020 will hit an all-time high, topping 3 million for the first time,

Saw this piece of news the other day too. hmmmm
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/16/covid-vaccine-side-effects-compensation-lawsuit.html
"Under the PREP Act, companies like Pfizer and Moderna have total immunity from liability if something unintentionally goes wrong with their vaccines."
"You also can’t sue the Food and Drug Administration for authorizing a vaccine for emergency use"

and this

"nor can you hold your employer accountable if they mandate inoculation as a condition of employment."

I could see my employer making it mandatory - then I would maybe have to quit on principle.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Vinsanitizer said:


> A perfect world is just around the corner and we're waiting for you to get it started.
> 
> Until then, the virus, like everything sold at Walmart (or anywhere else in the USA) gets stamped "Made In China". And there's not a thing amiss about it.
> .



Heard a funny tidbit on the radio today - the 1908 Spanish Flue actually started in Kansas. Who knew.
The new British Mutant Strain of Covid may very well have started elsewhere but evidently they do lots of genetic tracking so probably just were the first to identify it.


----------



## GregM

Vinsanitizer said:


> A perfect world is just around the corner and we're waiting for you to get it started.
> 
> Until then, the virus, like everything sold at Walmart (or anywhere else in the USA) gets stamped "Made In China". And there's not a thing amiss about it.
> .


I'm not perfect, or even that politically correct, I'm not asain gay or African, but does anyone remember the ludicrous shit when Aids came out?
Poofters got it by having sex with monkeys, blabla etc 
It all seems kinda similar to me. 
It's a virus, it's here, deal with it and stop blaming your little sister for all your life's woes


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> Within a century, the Asian race will rule. The scriptures have hailed from Asia in a piecemeal fashion over the millenia.
> The dictates will come down from the Himalayas, in the spirit of pre-brutal Roman and pre-Germanic bloodbath barbarism.
> 
> *Kiteh* will be no more. But spiritual enlightenment will shine brighter than buddha.



Kitteh (with two t's) shall live forever, for he is not without the power of the TEH. And all that shines shall turn to darkness, for it is a false shine and the TEH recognizes it not.
.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

GregM said:


> I'm not perfect, or even that politically correct, I'm not asain gay or African, but does anyone remember the ludicrous shit when Aids came out?
> Poofters got it by having sex with monkeys, blabla etc
> It all seems kinda similar to me.
> It's a virus, it's here, deal with it and stop blaming your little sister for all your life's woes


Not sure I understand the association in your first sentence regarding how your background leads to Aids, but here:


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> From Fortune -
> "The year about to end will be a record one on a sad front for Americans: The number of U.S. deaths in 2020 will hit an all-time high, topping 3 million for the first time,.."
> The year about to end will be a record one on a sad front for Americans: The number of U.S. deaths in 2020 will hit an all-time high, topping 3 million for the first time,
> 
> Saw this piece of news the other day too. hmmmm
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/16/covid-vaccine-side-effects-compensation-lawsuit.html
> "Under the PREP Act, companies like Pfizer and Moderna have total immunity from liability if something unintentionally goes wrong with their vaccines."
> "You also can’t sue the Food and Drug Administration for authorizing a vaccine for emergency use"
> 
> and this
> 
> "nor can you hold your employer accountable if they mandate inoculation as a condition of employment."
> 
> I could see my employer making it mandatory - then I would maybe have to quit on principle.


And there is your problem.

I have tracked deaths from time to time.

THE CDC HAD ALWAYS POSTED IN RECENT TIMES THE DEATH NUMBERS, CAUSES AND TOTAL DEATHS BY MONTH AND YEAR.
IT HAS AVERAGED ABOUT 3 TO 4 OR SO MILLION PER YEAR FOR MOST OF THE LAST DECADE.

They pulled it, charts and graphs, off their site and the internet about 8 months ago.

Everything you can find now is different and not matching the old tabulations.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Kitteh (with two t's) shall live forever, for he is not without the power of the TEH. And all that shines shall turn to darkness, for it is a false shine and the TEH recognizes it not.
> .




The Goddess Bastet

Ra was sometimes depicted as a cat as well.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

And sometimes, the Internet.






.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

GregM said:


> Being called the china virus is giving me flashbacks to Aids being African imported disease....
> I thought we'd all grown since then. Guess not....


Well it came from China. Or it was first ID’d in or by China.

So...China virus! Or how about the Wu Flu?


----------



## MarshallDog

GregM said:


> Being called the china virus is giving me flashbacks to Aids being African imported disease....
> I thought we'd all grown since then. Guess not....



Why would it not be called the Chinese virus? It was developed there, studied there, played with in labs and then they acted irresponsible and let it escape into the environment of the hole world so in my book the name fits!!


----------



## Old Punker

joe_cpwe said:


> A wide distribution of the vaccine to health care workers, ppl that are already in danger/have co-morbidities, and people over 55, or 60 or 65...would effectively stop the health care emergency because the effect on everyone else is _manageable_. Vaccines accelerate the timeframe to achieve herd immunity so I'm all for it.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get the vaccine personally, I've only gotten a flu vaccine once or twice and it was at least 10 yrs ago. I almost never get the flu and actually got it the year I took that vaccine.
> 
> FWIW a very close friend of mine, a 72 yr old, was recently put on a ventilator as is his mid 30's year old daughter, who has down syndrome is quite obese and has always been prone to colds, flu and nearly passed about 10 yrs ago with a respiratory infection. In other words, both were optimal candidates for the vaccine and we pray they make it thru.



I wish your friends a speedy recovery. I also have a friend (49 yrs old) in ICU with this horrible virus. 

Just like you I never get the flu, or colds, and the only time I had the flu in the past 25 years was about 12 yrs ago after I got a flu shot at the insistence of my (then) employer.

Haven't had a flu shot since but I will get the coronavirus vaccine when it's available.


----------



## Old Punker

Jon Ofjord said:


> When my turn comes I'll get the injection. I don't understand the fear of not understanding what is in it. People eat McDonald's without question and they don't know what's in that stuff, either. Hot dogs? Don't get me started.



Yeah, over the years McPukes and hot dogs have probably killed a lot more people than we can imagine.

I will place my trust in science and the knowledge that hundreds of millions of others around the world will do the same.


----------



## mickeydg5

GregM said:


> I'm not perfect, or even that politically correct, I'm not asain gay or African, but does anyone remember the ludicrous shit when Aids came out?
> Poofters got it by having sex with monkeys, blabla etc
> It all seems kinda similar to me.
> It's a virus, it's here, deal with it and stop blaming your little sister for all your life's woes


HIV crossed from chimps to humans in the 1920s in what is now the *Democratic Republic of Congo*. This was probably as a result of chimps carrying the Simian Immunodeficiency Virus (SIV), a virus closely related to HIV, being hunted and eaten by people living in the area.
__________

32.7 million [24.8 million–42.2 million] people have died from AIDS-related illnesses since the start of the epidemic

AIDS-related deaths have been reduced by 60% since the peak in 2004.
In 2019, around 690 000 [500 000–970 000] people died from AIDS-related illnesses worldwide, compared to 1.7 million [1.2 million–2.4 million] people in 2004 and 1.1 million [830 000 –1.6 million] people in 2010.
AIDS-related mortality has declined by 39% since 2010.

Now look at this:





But for some reason the world is closing down and forcing restrictions on the average person by governments due to the CHINAVIRUS.

Explain that.
And do not give the sexual transmission excuse because it went beyond that.
You cannot explain properly so do not try. Do not be stupid.


----------



## Old Punker

Vinsanitizer said:


> What I don't understand is why it has to be portrayed as an intimidating shot. It would be so much more fun if they promoted it like this, but with ice cream and balloons and confetti and stuff:




I'm all for that, just as long as there are NO Clowns!


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> Kitteh (with two t's) shall live forever, for he is not without the power of the TEH. And all that shines shall turn to darkness, for it is a false shine and the TEH recognizes it not.
> .



Wow! I didnt know there is a whole philosophy founded around Kitteh. 
My blasphemous apologies for dropping the ‘t’ . Last time the ‘t’ was dropped, the Limeys cried and the fishes got indigestion.


----------



## mickeydg5

*reposted*




GregM said:


> I'm not perfect, or even that politically correct, I'm not asain gay or African, but does anyone remember the ludicrous shit when Aids came out?
> Poofters got it by having sex with monkeys, blabla etc
> It all seems kinda similar to me.
> It's a virus, it's here, deal with it and stop blaming your little sister for all your life's woes


HIV crossed from chimps to humans in the 1920s in what is now the *Democratic Republic of Congo*. This was probably as a result of chimps carrying the Simian Immunodeficiency Virus (SIV), a virus closely related to HIV, being hunted and eaten by people living in the area.
__________

32.7 million [24.8 million–42.2 million] people have died from AIDS-related illnesses since the start of the epidemic

AIDS-related deaths have been reduced by 60% since the peak in 2004.
In 2019, around 690 000 [500 000–970 000] people died from AIDS-related illnesses worldwide, compared to 1.7 million [1.2 million–2.4 million] people in 2004 and 1.1 million [830 000 –1.6 million] people in 2010.
AIDS-related mortality has declined by 39% since 2010.

Now look at this:

View attachment 83336



But for some reason the world is closing down and forcing restrictions on the average person by governments due to the CHINAVIRUS.

Explain that.
And do not give the sexual transmission excuse because it went beyond that.
You cannot explain properly so do not try. Do not be stupid.


----------



## mickeydg5

The attachment for above post #362


----------



## Old Punker

MarshallDog said:


> Bingo Bro and I will not be getting for at least 6 months plus after they start issuing in and if the Receivers are still fine without walking around with issues maybe I’ll get one then, maybe!
> 
> What’s all this “it changes your DNA” I have heard about...that scares me!



Only Rock n Roll can change your DNA - for the better!


----------



## Old Punker

mickeydg5 said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the bat shit comes with a side of ebola.








Here today guano tomorrow...


----------



## mickeydg5

Old Punker said:


> Here today guano tomorrow...


If things go in the feared direction that may become a main course.


----------



## Old Punker

DaDoc said:


> From what I've gathered it's a uniquely American thing..Ad campaigns for medicines that is.
> 
> I've heard about doctors who have problems with patients who come into their office and pretty much demand a certain medicine because they saw an ad for it on TV. I've also heard a lot of other countries view widespread ads for medicines as bad form, to say the least. I have to agree, there's too much ad crap on TV on a lot of levels, and meds are one of the worst.
> 
> As for me getting vaccinated? I don't know yet..I don't get flu shots because they invariably make me sick. And I almost never get sick. On the other hand, my wife is high-risk, due to lung issues and COPD. And now that I'm in the "senior citizen" category, I'm considering re-thinking my own M.O. Maybe.
> 
> I'm actually glad we're pretty far back in line for the vaccine, as maybe if there's side effects we'll hear about those, and won't feel so much like guinea pigs..That is, if that kind of info isn't suppressed, which is a very real danger. I don't consider myself a conspiracy theorist either, although it seems there's people who will slap that label on anyone who questions anything these days.
> 
> I sure as hell don't trust ANY big corporations, they're all about profits, not people. And I trust big pharma least of all! They use fear-mongering to scare people into getting flu shots every year, and I wonder how many of those millions of people who keep making big pharma rich from flu vaccines really need them..Or how effective they even are. Or what else is in the vaccine that may be bad for us. Nano technology has come far enough to where tracking chips in vaccines are now a very real possibility..Not ethical of course, but when it comes to money and power ethics will always get flushed down the crapper, and the little man will always be the one who gets it up the tailpipe.



I don't get the tracking chip argument since any one of us who owns a cell phone is already being tracked very efficiently. Same goes for using Google or Micro$oft Windows...


----------



## Old Punker

DaDoc said:


> Yup, it IS sad! And unfortunately also true..
> 
> And because of that, I fear the shit's gonna hit the fan BIG-TIME soon..


----------



## mickeydg5

Immunity is a change in code.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> *reposted*
> 
> 
> 
> HIV crossed from chimps to humans in the 1920s in what is now the *Democratic Republic of Congo*. This was probably as a result of chimps carrying the Simian Immunodeficiency Virus (SIV), a virus closely related to HIV, being hunted and eaten by people living in the area.
> __________
> 
> 32.7 million [24.8 million–42.2 million] people have died from AIDS-related illnesses since the start of the epidemic
> 
> AIDS-related deaths have been reduced by 60% since the peak in 2004.
> In 2019, around 690 000 [500 000–970 000] people died from AIDS-related illnesses worldwide, compared to 1.7 million [1.2 million–2.4 million] people in 2004 and 1.1 million [830 000 –1.6 million] people in 2010.
> AIDS-related mortality has declined by 39% since 2010.
> 
> Now look at this:
> 
> View attachment 83336
> 
> 
> 
> But for some reason the world is closing down and forcing restrictions on the average person by governments due to the CHINAVIRUS.
> 
> Explain that.
> And do not give the sexual transmission excuse because it went beyond that.
> You cannot explain properly so do not try. Do not be stupid.



Wait...

what? 
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Wait...
> 
> what?
> .


Come on man!
I know you can figure the purpose of the post.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> *reposted*
> 
> 
> 
> HIV crossed from chimps to humans in the 1920s in what is now the *Democratic Republic of Congo*. This was probably as a result of chimps carrying the Simian Immunodeficiency Virus (SIV), a virus closely related to HIV, being hunted and eaten by people living in the area.
> __________
> 
> 32.7 million [24.8 million–42.2 million] people have died from AIDS-related illnesses since the start of the epidemic
> 
> AIDS-related deaths have been reduced by 60% since the peak in 2004.
> In 2019, around 690 000 [500 000–970 000] people died from AIDS-related illnesses worldwide, compared to 1.7 million [1.2 million–2.4 million] people in 2004 and 1.1 million [830 000 –1.6 million] people in 2010.
> AIDS-related mortality has declined by 39% since 2010.
> 
> Now look at this:
> 
> View attachment 83336
> 
> 
> 
> But for some reason the world is closing down and forcing restrictions on the average person by governments due to the CHINAVIRUS.
> 
> Explain that.
> And do not give the sexual transmission excuse because it went beyond that.
> You cannot explain properly so do not try. Do not be stupid.



And if you want a simplification-HIV equals kismet.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> HIV equals kismet.


If you mean by fate, kismet, then yes.
Covid-19 too equals kismet.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> Covid-19 too equals kismet.




I'm interested ...fire away!


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> I'm interested ...fire away!


Fate by Merriam
the will or principle or determining cause by which things in general are believed to come to be as they are or events to happen as they do


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> Fate by Merriam
> the will or principle or determining cause by which things in general are believed to come to be as they are or events to happen as they do



Although, your introduction to Merriams mother lode, un-mined by thy mind, has proven void of metalliferous vein.


----------



## MarshallDog

Old Punker said:


> Here today guano tomorrow...



Hey, some people say those things taste good!


----------



## DaDoc

LPMarshall hack said:


> But hey...we're getting 600 bucks!



We probably won't get anything, since it's going to be based on 2019 wages..Which was the year I retired, and it sounds like we're "over the line", so to speak. We could actually use the $$, but we'll survive. Screw 'em! 

I don't mind so much not getting anything, if not for the fact there's going to be a lot of lazy welfare mules and illegal immigrants who probably will..Gender studies in Pakistan? Holy shit.


----------



## DaDoc

Vinsanitizer said:


> A perfect world is just around the corner and we're waiting for you to get it started.
> 
> Until then, the virus, like everything sold at Walmart (or anywhere else in the USA) gets stamped "Made In China". And there's not a thing amiss about it.
> .


 
One of the best comments I've read thus far..


----------



## DaDoc

LPMarshall hack said:


> Well it came from China. Or it was first ID’d in or by China.
> 
> So...China virus! Or how about the Wu Flu?



Or the kung flu..


----------



## DaDoc

GregM said:


> Being called the china virus is giving me flashbacks to Aids being African imported disease....
> I thought we'd all grown since then. Guess not....



And according to your logic, the bird flu is demeaning toward our feathered friends..And the swine flu is demeaning toward bacon.

Not PC? Horse hockey.


----------



## MarshallDog

DaDoc said:


> We probably won't get anything, since it's going to be based on 2019 wages..Which was the year I retired, and it sounds like we're "over the line", so to speak. We could actually use the $$, but we'll survive. Screw 'em!
> 
> I don't mind so much not getting anything, if not for the fact there's going to be a lot of lazy welfare mules and illegal immigrants who probably will..Gender studies in Pakistan? Holy shit.



The only people that will receive this money are mostly society drones! Those who make a decent wave but are not rich will only pay for it just like last time...its all bull shit if you as me!


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> The only people that will receive this money are mostly society drone! Those who make a decent wave but are not rich will only pay for it just like last time...its all bull shit if you as me!



If it passes people making less than 75k per year will qualify- that's about 50% of Americans.
Believe it or not many hard working people make less than that. To me the BS is $600 will not be enough to really make a difference for many struggling people.
I wonder how many "essential" workers make less than 75k?

None of us are really paying for it though; it just goes onto the deficit.


----------



## Matthews Guitars

If I ever get the 600 dollars (I truly hope Trump vetoes the bill and it comes back in a less toxic form if at all) I promise to spend it on gun related stuff.


----------



## Australian

Merry Christmas and a vaccine free New Year.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Old Punker said:


> I don't get the tracking chip argument since any one of us who owns a cell phone is already being tracked very efficiently. Same goes for using Google or Micro$oft Windows...



The "chip".  There isn't going to be a chip. The idea of a computer chip implant was founded on the technology of the times we happen to live in. In the 80's they said it would be an inra-red UPC tattoo. Now we're in the computer age and of course we think it's a computer chip.

Nuh uh. The official statement is that it's a "mark", of some sort which we do not know. Perhaps it will be visible, perhaps not visible, perhaps it will be tied to bio-technology, or a change in the DNA of the human body so that the human is something other than the current human (think "superhuman" or "transhuman"). It will be tied to your identity and prove allegiance to the new world system, which hasn't even come close to maturity yet. Regardless, it won't be a computer chip. If it was, we'd have had it already.

My guess on what "the mark" will be? A change in DNA from dual helix to triple helix. But I digress, as I do not know.
.


----------



## anitoli

RFID implant readable through 5G wireless networks. Possible.


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> If it passes people making less than 75k per year will qualify- that's about 50% of Americans.
> Believe it or not many hard working people make less than that. To me the BS is $600 will not be enough to really make a difference for many struggling people.
> I wonder how many "essential" workers make less than 75k?
> 
> None of us are really paying for it though; it just goes onto the deficit.



I get it high school flunkies who have no future should get the money also, why, they made their pathetic choices so now live with with the choice. I have no mercy for types like this!! Also, lets say 2 people married each making 100k, so they should get nothing, just shut up and pay your fucking taxes. 200K is not rich, maybe a half mil plus is? But those people pay their taxes also. 

I believe it was supposed to be a much higher stimulus until a certain group tried to tie a bunch of crap to it as they always do so now its 600.00...idiots!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

anitoli said:


> RFID implant readable through 5G wireless networks. Possible.



No.
.


----------



## DaDoc

From what I understand about "the mark", it's going to be voluntary..However, those who refuse it will be persecuted and shunned from society on every level. Won't be able to buy anything..Even food.

As for myself, this is Christmas eve..So I'm done with this whole vaccine topic for a few days..Too friggin' depressing!

So I'm going to raise my whisky glass and bid everyone of you MF'ers a merry Christmas and happy new year! Here's hoping for a better year in 2021.


----------



## Buzzard

Funny...when I was speaking of these things in april I was accused of being a tin foil hat wearing conspiracy theorist. lol. I backed off these discussions and never even looked at anything here other than marshall amps and other amps.I check back in recently and now you all sound like me! AND it's only been 9 months!


----------



## shredless

7


----------



## DBi5




----------



## Lo-Tek

My sister who works at the hospital got her's yesterday. Kinda surprised since she mostly works from home . lol



MarshallDog said:


> I get it high school flunkies who have no future should get the money also, why, they made their pathetic choices so now live with with the choice. I have no mercy for types like this!!



Lots of people are out of work because businesses have been closed due to restrictions so to an extent it's not their fault. Too many American jobs are in the service industry to begin with. imo



MarshallDog said:


> believe it was supposed to be a much higher stimulus until a certain group tried to tie a bunch of crap to it as they always do so now its 600.00...idiots!



Which group? The reptilians or the aliens?


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> My sister who works at the hospital got her's yesterday. Kinda surprised since she mostly works from home . lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people are out of work because businesses have been closed due to restrictions so to an extent it's not their fault. Too many American jobs are in the service industry to begin with. imo
> 
> 
> 
> Which group? The reptilians or the aliens?



Oh Boy, if one chooses to drop out of high school or college and work in a min-wage job well, thats their choice (their Parents probably begged them to get a college degree or skilled trade they could make a living in, but they ignored it so they should NOT be rewarded for it. We all make LIFE choices!


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> My sister who works at the hospital got her's yesterday. Kinda surprised since she mostly works from home . lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people are out of work because businesses have been closed due to restrictions so to an extent it's not their fault. Too many American jobs are in the service industry to begin with. imo
> 
> 
> 
> Which group? The reptilians or the aliens?



And I say Dordicans!


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> If it passes people making less than 75k per year will qualify- that's about 50% of Americans.
> Believe it or not many hard working people make less than that. To me the BS is $600 will not be enough to really make a difference for many struggling people.
> I wonder how many "essential" workers make less than 75k?
> 
> None of us are really paying for it though; it just goes onto the deficit.




*Defict = Taxes!*


----------



## mickeydg5

"Which group?" you say.
Why that would be the Everlasticus Politicosaurus Sapiens.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Matthews Guitars said:


> If I ever get the 600 dollars (I truly hope Trump vetoes the bill and it comes back in a less toxic form if at all) I promise to spend it on gun related stuff.





MarshallDog said:


> I get it high school flunkies who have no future should get the money also, why, they made their pathetic choices so now live with with the choice. I have no mercy for types like this!! Also, lets say 2 people married each making 100k, so they should get nothing, just shut up and pay your fucking taxes. 200K is not rich, maybe a half mil plus is? But those people pay their taxes also.
> 
> I believe it was supposed to be a much higher stimulus until a certain group tried to tie a bunch of crap to it as they always do so now its 600.00...idiots!



Giving free money away is stupid, it sounds like you agree. Its such an obvious no brainer who this money should go to, the unemployed and small businesses, theyre the only ones suffering here. It blows my mind these idiots didnt figure out who needed the money and just gave it away to everyone last time and they'll do it again! They sent me thousands of dollars for nothing, I have it all and will give it back at tax time this spring.


----------



## anitoli

All this could be avoided if they would just stop these retarded lockdowns and let life go back to the way it should be..................................


----------



## G the wildman

Maggot Brain said:


> I dont trust It, call me a conspiracy theorist or whatever but I do not trust any big pharma.
> 
> Living outside the US I have obtained a better perspective of the pure consumerism and drug industry that dominates the US. While I'm living in Mexico you rarely see a TV commercial pushing any drug other than different tylanol or headache medication. Soon as I arrive in the US and pop on the TV... Boom! "Ask your doctor about _____!" Or "Buy this unessecery product!" With a bunch of hokey actors looking all happy as can be with said advertised product..... Ok so what I am trying to get at is when you see the drug commercials just focus on the side effects! Usually the voice over says them fairly fast and monotone to kinda burry it with the music... You'll see a comercial for a migraine medication with side effects worse than a migraine, sometimes you'll even hear "could cause death"... Like wtf? I don't trust any of that pharmaceutical industry when then can actively PUSH drugs with even a 1% chance of "death". What I dont get either is, why do you have to ASK your doctor? Shouldn't the doctor be the one educated on recommending medication? I know the 1% chance of death can be argued with "you could choke on a bannana and die too" but idk.... I dont trust that industry and saddly I feel the vaccine is being pushed, rushed and is one giant experiment. I imagine it will be years before we know the full lasting effects of a Corona vaccine.
> 
> Sorry for my crazy rambling haha I must add that I do hope for the best and that I am wrong and this vaccine allows us to step closer to returning back to "normal".


Have faith man. The world may be flat. But the vaccine will give us longer playing our six strings.

stay safe man.


----------



## GregM

Just because I like good music


----------



## South Park

This government check is like bringing a squirt gun to a forest fire. A lot of this is man made not the pandemic . In California the rental market is going off a cliff . A lot of landlords will be selling off rentals as soon as the courts open


----------



## Trouble

South Park said:


> This government check is like bringing a squirt gun to a forest fire.



*$25,000,000 for additional salary for House of Representatives 
*
I see what you mean. Why bother giving us anything? Maybe it is just to cover up them robbing the piggy bank.


----------



## South Park

I’m not saying people are not hurting . I think the money should be used for ether things . In San Francisco the average rent is 4.000 a month so what is 600 dollars going to do for you


----------



## Zylo

sometimes i really have to question myself- Does the States even have an Educational system? or is it just cable news and youtube that educates everyone?


----------



## MarshallDog

South Park said:


> I’m not saying people are not hurting . I think the money should be used for ether things . In San Francisco the average rent is 4.000 a month so what is 600 dollars going to do for you



Those sub human bsings running CA sure have successfully destroyed that state over the last several years, they all deserve a nice fat raise!!!


----------



## South Park

The next big problem for California is the eviction ban on rentals you are going to see a lot small time landlords selling off rentals . I don’t get this state some times if don’t back up the landlords then pull your money out of the market . And go out of state


----------



## IOSEPHVS

There is no way that I will peacefully allow an experimental drug to be injected into my body, and make no mistake - the COVID-19 vaccines are experimental drugs given emergency use authorization by the FDA. I will hold out until there is enough empirical data from a large, universal pool to establish how safe the vaccines are. In the mean time, I have never worn a mask since this whole thing has started (I have emphysema and am exempt from such mandates), and I come into contact with hundreds of people every day without so much as a sniffle.

Let natural selection run its course. Those that are genetically "good enough" will survive and tend to produce COVID-resistant offspring. Those that are not "good enough" will die, and not produce offspring, strengthening the genetic pool. With 7+ billion people on the planet we can afford to and probably need to let that happen. This may seem cruel, but saving lives doesn't necessarily save lives.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

The People will never learn.

Ever.
.


----------



## Lo-Tek

IOSEPHVS said:


> ...Let natural selection run its course. Those that are genetically "good enough" will survive and tend to produce COVID-resistant offspring. Those that are not "good enough" will die, and not produce offspring, strengthening the genetic pool. With 7+ billion people on the planet we can afford to and probably need to let that happen. This may seem cruel, but saving lives doesn't necessarily save lives.



Using this line of reasoning I imagine nobody should ever go to the doctor for anything.

Heart attack? Not good enough. Must have bad genes!
Stroke? Not good enough. Bad brains!
Car accident? Not good enough. Bad driver genes.
Cavity? etc....etc....
What's the point in having medicine if you just want to stand around idly watching people get sick and die?
And yet you have a medical exemption for emphysema; so basically when it's convenient for you to listen to medical advise that's okay but everybody else isn't good enough and should just die? lol


----------



## anitoli




----------



## IOSEPHVS

Lo-Tek said:


> Using this line of reasoning I imagine nobody should ever go to the doctor for anything.
> 
> Heart attack? Not good enough. Must have bad genes!
> Stroke? Not good enough. Bad brains!
> Car accident? Not good enough. Bad driver genes.
> Cavity? etc....etc....
> What's the point in having medicine if you just want to stand around idly watching people get sick and die?
> And yet you have a medical exemption for emphysema; so basically when it's convenient for you to listen to medical advise that's okay but everybody else isn't good enough and should just die? lol



I was referring to natural selection (survival of the good enough), one of the four forces of evolution. The Coronavirus evolved, continues to mutate, and is beyond containment. It thrives in the natural world. Our exposure to it has been brought on by our own actions, decimating the majority of land masses on the planet, and placing ourselves in closer proximity to the other species that carry it - acting as a springboard for human infection. There are multitudes of other lethal viruses in the wild that humans will be exposed to and die from for the very same reason. COVID-19 is only the beginning. There have been numerous scientific journal articles explaining this problem, yet we continue to push capitalism and consumerism at the expense of the environment and our own well-being.


----------



## mickeydg5

Travis398 said:


> *$25,000,000 for additional salary for House of Representatives
> *
> I see what you mean. Why bother giving us anything? Maybe it is just to cover up them robbing the piggy bank.


It is time to eradicate them, all of them.
Seriously!


----------



## mickeydg5

South Park said:


> I’m not saying people are not hurting . I think the money should be used for ether things . In San Francisco the average rent is 4.000 a month so what is 600 dollars going to do for you


F California.
Smarter people please move away before it is too late. I beg you.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Those sub human bsings running CA sure have successfully destroyed that state over the last several years, they all deserve a nice fat raise!!!


A bullet is more like it.
By hand would be good.
It would be best that way!


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> Using this line of reasoning I imagine nobody should ever go to the doctor for anything.
> 
> Heart attack? Not good enough. Must have bad genes!
> Stroke? Not good enough. Bad brains!
> Car accident? Not good enough. Bad driver genes.
> Cavity? etc....etc....
> What's the point in having medicine if you just want to stand around idly watching people get sick and die?
> And yet you have a medical exemption for emphysema; so basically when it's convenient for you to listen to medical advise that's okay but everybody else isn't good enough and should just die? lol


Fuuck yeah!
I agree.
Death by Ming also.
Most medicine is there to treat symptoms, not the problem.
Fuuck your medicines.
All you do is feed the rich while others suffer.
Stupid fuucks.


----------



## mickeydg5

IOSEPHVS said:


> I was referring to natural selection (survival of the good enough), one of the four forces of evolution. The Coronavirus evolved, continues to mutate, and is beyond containment. It thrives in the natural world. Our exposure to it has been brought on by our own actions, decimating the majority of land masses on the planet, and placing ourselves in closer proximity to the other species that carry it - acting as a springboard for human infection. There are multitudes of other lethal viruses in the wild that humans will be exposed to and die from for the very same reason. COVID-19 is only the beginning. There have been numerous scientific journal articles explaining this problem, yet we continue to push capitalism and consumerism at the expense of the environment and our own well-being.


Dude do not bother. It is a waste of time to reason.
Make a statement, your statement and place a period. That is enough.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


>



That may be satan sniffing ass. BUT that is the human version of satan. Too bad.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> The People will never learn.
> 
> Ever.
> .



As a majority, humans are stupid, morons, low IQ.


----------



## mickeydg5

Oh yeah I almost forgot, fuuck this vaccine and all who think it will save humanity.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

*SAVE THE WHALE! *


----------



## Trident

*"Save a Whale Harpoon a FAT CHICK"*
**


----------



## LPMarshall hack

lol


----------



## G the wildman

Guys, have the vaccine. You won't grow another head. 

But if it does affect your nervous system and you start shaking, think of the benefits of natural vibrato. Bit like the day after a big booze up


----------



## FutureProf88

A couple points guys....

I) Get the vaccine. I was originally a bio major before I switched over to business, and my ex majored in chemistry and biochemistry, and we were both nerds and talked about the subjects endlessly. Here's the basics of the two designs. The difference is in the "vector," or the mechanism used to get the "blueprints" for whatever you want the body to have an immune response to into the cells. 

The mRNA vaccines (Pfizer, Moderna) - your cells produce the proteins that your body uses to build tissue. There are essentially factories within your cells. mRNA, aka Messenger RNA, is a blueprint that tells a cell what kind of proteins to build. It is released into your bloodstream by cells in your own body to signal other cells to build something. The mRNA vaccines use a bit of lab-made mRNA blueprints to tell your cells to build the spike protein from the virus. That's it. They're building one little protein chain. And once that mRNA's instructions have been carried out the mRNA proteins are discarded and your cell pumps out the collection of little spikes it built. It's not changing your DNA - unlike binge drinking, and I'm pretty sure at least some people reading this have done that in past week. Your body doesn't recognize the little spike protein chains that are cranked out and so it develops antibodies against them and learns to attack them. Ergo, if it sees them again it will attack the protein, and therefore whatever it is attached to.
The adenovirus vaccines (Johnson & Johnson, AstraZeneca) - these use a harmless human virus called an adenovirus to deliver the instructions on how to build the protein. Rather than release mRNA molecules into your body, it delivers an adenovirus that has no self-replication instructions. Typically, a virus infects a cell and then gives the cell instructions on how to make copies of the virus. Instead, this adenovirus has been modified to deliver instructions on how to make the spike protein. The end result is the same. The cells that the adenovirus infects don't crank out adenoviruses - they crank out copies of the spike protein and your body recognizes it as a foreign substance, etc. etc. This technology has been used before in other vaccines that are approved. Once again it doesn't change your DNA, see the comment about binge drinking. 
As for the "other" components in vaccines. These can be a delivery solution or what is called an adjuvant. The solution is an inert (nonreactive) liquid like salt water. The adjuvant is a material that is basically an irritant and causes your body to generate a stronger immune response. Some of these things have long names because they are big molecules. Look at the ingredients in food preservatives, flavorings, colorings, etc. During the course of a vaccination you are getting _maybe_ 2 - 3 milliliters of fluid injected into your tissue. The amount of the adjuvants are far, far too small to become dangerous. See related comments about binge drinking above. 

II) Whining about capitalism

Those who complain about capitalism on the Internet talk mad smack for someone typing from a personal computer or cell phone.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

The vaccine contains Aids.


----------



## Trident

*Oooooof!*
*
I better call dah COPS


Vinsanitizer said:



The vaccine contains Aids.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Vinsanitizer

FutureProf88 said:


> A couple points guys....
> 
> I) Get the vaccine. I was originally a bio major before I switched over to business, and my ex majored in chemistry and biochemistry, and we were both nerds and talked about the subjects endlessly. Here's the basics of the two designs. The difference is in the "vector," or the mechanism used to get the "blueprints" for whatever you want the body to have an immune response to into the cells.
> 
> The mRNA vaccines (Pfizer, Moderna) - your cells produce the proteins that your body uses to build tissue. There are essentially factories within your cells. mRNA, aka Messenger RNA, is a blueprint that tells a cell what kind of proteins to build. It is released into your bloodstream by cells in your own body to signal other cells to build something. The mRNA vaccines use a bit of lab-made mRNA blueprints to tell your cells to build the spike protein from the virus. That's it. They're building one little protein chain. And once that mRNA's instructions have been carried out the mRNA proteins are discarded and your cell pumps out the collection of little spikes it built. It's not changing your DNA - unlike binge drinking, and I'm pretty sure at least some people reading this have done that in past week. Your body doesn't recognize the little spike protein chains that are cranked out and so it develops antibodies against them and learns to attack them. Ergo, if it sees them again it will attack the protein, and therefore whatever it is attached to.
> The adenovirus vaccines (Johnson & Johnson, AstraZeneca) - these use a harmless human virus called an adenovirus to deliver the instructions on how to build the protein. Rather than release mRNA molecules into your body, it delivers an adenovirus that has no self-replication instructions. Typically, a virus infects a cell and then gives the cell instructions on how to make copies of the virus. Instead, this adenovirus has been modified to deliver instructions on how to make the spike protein. The end result is the same. The cells that the adenovirus infects don't crank out adenoviruses - they crank out copies of the spike protein and your body recognizes it as a foreign substance, etc. etc. This technology has been used before in other vaccines that are approved. Once again it doesn't change your DNA, see the comment about binge drinking.
> As for the "other" components in vaccines. These can be a delivery solution or what is called an adjuvant. The solution is an inert (nonreactive) liquid like salt water. The adjuvant is a material that is basically an irritant and causes your body to generate a stronger immune response. Some of these things have long names because they are big molecules. Look at the ingredients in food preservatives, flavorings, colorings, etc. During the course of a vaccination you are getting _maybe_ 2 - 3 milliliters of fluid injected into your tissue. The amount of the adjuvants are far, far too small to become dangerous. See related comments about binge drinking above.
> 
> II) Whining about capitalism
> 
> Those who complain about capitalism on the Internet talk mad smack for someone typing from a personal computer or cell phone.


No. The vaccine is the devil's blood.
.


----------



## Trident

WOAH! *DOH*


----------



## junk notes

Vinsanitizer said:


> The vaccine contains Aids.


If it can _contain_ Aids, then it should _contain_ the virus, right? .. no wait..


----------



## JohnH

I will definitely get the vaccine when available here. There is no reason not to.

Until then, Im watching to see how the various versions perform and whether any further differences emerge.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

junk notes said:


> If it can _contain_ Aids, then it should _contain_ the virus, right? .. no wait..


Well, I mean for the purpose of public distribution and stuff.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

JohnH said:


> I will definitely get the vaccine when available here. There is no reason not to.
> 
> Until then, Im watching to see how the various versions perform and whether any further differences emerge.


What you want is immunization from COVID-19.
What you will get is Aids.
.


----------



## JohnH

Vinsanitizer said:


> What you want is immunization from COVID-19.
> You will get is Aids.
> .



We love you, even though you are a crazy-man!


----------



## Australian

‘vacca’ means cow in Italian.
Thats all you need to know about vaccines.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> ‘vacca’ means cow in Italian.
> That's all you need to know about vaccines.


I like where you're goin' with that. 
.


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> I like where you're goin' with that.
> .



Thats a shame, 'cos I've got no more interest in this thread. 

Planet Earth make way for the covid immune machine!
Premature celebration?
​


----------



## fat_lenny

Vinsanitizer said:


> The vaccine contains Aids.



No, not all the vaccines. There is a wide range of different approaches to vaccine development. The one you incorrectly refer to as having the aids virus was being developed in Australia contained part of a HIV protein, fragment of the whole virus, not the HIV virus.

They knew false positives in HIV testing was a risk for people who trialed with this vaccine which is why they monitored it. False positives were occurring so the vaccine has been dumped despite promising results against covid. The technology is being worked on as it is believed it will be beneficial in the future.

https://www.livescience.com/australia-covid-19-vaccine-false-positive-hiv-tests.html


----------



## Georgiatec

Australian said:


> ‘vacca’ means cow in Italian.
> Thats all you need to know about vaccines.



Vax is a cleaning machine, if we're on the subject of talking complete bollocks.
 Or was that Bullocks?


----------



## GregM

FutureProf88 said:


> A couple points guys....
> 
> I) Get the vaccine. I was originally a bio major before I switched over to business, and my ex majored in chemistry and biochemistry, and we were both nerds and talked about the subjects endlessly. Here's the basics of the two designs. The difference is in the "vector," or the mechanism used to get the "blueprints" for whatever you want the body to have an immune response to into the cells.
> 
> The mRNA vaccines (Pfizer, Moderna) - your cells produce the proteins that your body uses to build tissue. There are essentially factories within your cells. mRNA, aka Messenger RNA, is a blueprint that tells a cell what kind of proteins to build. It is released into your bloodstream by cells in your own body to signal other cells to build something. The mRNA vaccines use a bit of lab-made mRNA blueprints to tell your cells to build the spike protein from the virus. That's it. They're building one little protein chain. And once that mRNA's instructions have been carried out the mRNA proteins are discarded and your cell pumps out the collection of little spikes it built. It's not changing your DNA - unlike binge drinking, and I'm pretty sure at least some people reading this have done that in past week. Your body doesn't recognize the little spike protein chains that are cranked out and so it develops antibodies against them and learns to attack them. Ergo, if it sees them again it will attack the protein, and therefore whatever it is attached to.
> The adenovirus vaccines (Johnson & Johnson, AstraZeneca) - these use a harmless human virus called an adenovirus to deliver the instructions on how to build the protein. Rather than release mRNA molecules into your body, it delivers an adenovirus that has no self-replication instructions. Typically, a virus infects a cell and then gives the cell instructions on how to make copies of the virus. Instead, this adenovirus has been modified to deliver instructions on how to make the spike protein. The end result is the same. The cells that the adenovirus infects don't crank out adenoviruses - they crank out copies of the spike protein and your body recognizes it as a foreign substance, etc. etc. This technology has been used before in other vaccines that are approved. Once again it doesn't change your DNA, see the comment about binge drinking.
> As for the "other" components in vaccines. These can be a delivery solution or what is called an adjuvant. The solution is an inert (nonreactive) liquid like salt water. The adjuvant is a material that is basically an irritant and causes your body to generate a stronger immune response. Some of these things have long names because they are big molecules. Look at the ingredients in food preservatives, flavorings, colorings, etc. During the course of a vaccination you are getting _maybe_ 2 - 3 milliliters of fluid injected into your tissue. The amount of the adjuvants are far, far too small to become dangerous. See related comments about binge drinking above.
> 
> II) Whining about capitalism
> 
> Those who complain about capitalism on the Internet talk mad smack for someone typing from a personal computer or cell phone.


But my friend heard from a chick down at 7 eleven whose brother is related to one of Ferris Buellers neighbours, and he got the vaccine and died!
But seriously, good post, thanks


----------



## fat_lenny

GregM said:


> But my friend heard from a chick down at 7 eleven whose brother is related to one of Ferris Buellers neighbours, and he got the vaccine and died!
> But seriously, good post, thanks



Heresay is way better research and evidence than actually studying and being knowledgeable in a topic.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

fat_lenny said:


> Heresay is way better research and evidence than actually studying and being knowledgeable in a topic.


----------



## IOSEPHVS

Vinsanitizer said:


> *SAVE THE WHALE! *



Yes, more important than Coronavirus vaccines, save the whale (and all the cetaceans).


----------



## IOSEPHVS

FutureProf88 said:


> A couple points guys....
> 
> I) Get the vaccine. I was originally a bio major before I switched over to business, and my ex majored in chemistry and biochemistry, and we were both nerds and talked about the subjects endlessly. Here's the basics of the two designs. The difference is in the "vector," or the mechanism used to get the "blueprints" for whatever you want the body to have an immune response to into the cells.
> 
> The mRNA vaccines (Pfizer, Moderna) - your cells produce the proteins that your body uses to build tissue. There are essentially factories within your cells. mRNA, aka Messenger RNA, is a blueprint that tells a cell what kind of proteins to build. It is released into your bloodstream by cells in your own body to signal other cells to build something. The mRNA vaccines use a bit of lab-made mRNA blueprints to tell your cells to build the spike protein from the virus. That's it. They're building one little protein chain. And once that mRNA's instructions have been carried out the mRNA proteins are discarded and your cell pumps out the collection of little spikes it built. It's not changing your DNA - unlike binge drinking, and I'm pretty sure at least some people reading this have done that in past week. Your body doesn't recognize the little spike protein chains that are cranked out and so it develops antibodies against them and learns to attack them. Ergo, if it sees them again it will attack the protein, and therefore whatever it is attached to.
> The adenovirus vaccines (Johnson & Johnson, AstraZeneca) - these use a harmless human virus called an adenovirus to deliver the instructions on how to build the protein. Rather than release mRNA molecules into your body, it delivers an adenovirus that has no self-replication instructions. Typically, a virus infects a cell and then gives the cell instructions on how to make copies of the virus. Instead, this adenovirus has been modified to deliver instructions on how to make the spike protein. The end result is the same. The cells that the adenovirus infects don't crank out adenoviruses - they crank out copies of the spike protein and your body recognizes it as a foreign substance, etc. etc. This technology has been used before in other vaccines that are approved. Once again it doesn't change your DNA, see the comment about binge drinking.
> As for the "other" components in vaccines. These can be a delivery solution or what is called an adjuvant. The solution is an inert (nonreactive) liquid like salt water. The adjuvant is a material that is basically an irritant and causes your body to generate a stronger immune response. Some of these things have long names because they are big molecules. Look at the ingredients in food preservatives, flavorings, colorings, etc. During the course of a vaccination you are getting _maybe_ 2 - 3 milliliters of fluid injected into your tissue. The amount of the adjuvants are far, far too small to become dangerous. See related comments about binge drinking above.
> 
> II) Whining about capitalism
> 
> Those who complain about capitalism on the Internet talk mad smack for someone typing from a personal computer or cell phone.



Hey, I have a graduate and two undergrad degrees. I did take some biology classes. I also took constitutional law, criminal law, and societal law. I am not an attorney - if only I had pursued that route, I could delve into unchartered legal advice.

As a "not a biologist," I do know that an mRNA vaccine has never been fully approved by the FDA. The two we have now are experimental vaccines given only emergency use authorization. The test subject pool was small, and only healthy individuals were allowed to participate. Now, side effects are already presenting in the general population: Bell's palsy, anaphylaxis, etc. While Bell's palsy is not of major concern, anaphylaxis can be lethal. I think I will wait on taking the vaccine, as approximately 60% of healthcare workers are doing, until the new round of Gineau pigs give us more insight.


----------



## FutureProf88

IOSEPHVS said:


> Hey, I have a graduate and two undergrad degrees. I did take some biology classes. I also took constitutional law, criminal law, and societal law. I am not an attorney - if only I had pursued that route, I could delve into unchartered legal advice.
> 
> As a "not a biologist," I do know that an mRNA vaccine has never been fully approved by the FDA. The two we have now are experimental vaccines given only emergency use authorization. The test subject pool was small, and only healthy individuals were allowed to participate. Now, side effects are already presenting in the general population: Bell's palsy, anaphylaxis, etc. While Bell's palsy is not of major concern, anaphylaxis can be lethal. I think I will wait on taking the vaccine, as approximately 60% of healthcare workers are doing, until the new round of Gineau pigs give us more insight.



It's spelled "guinea pigs." And how many instances of Bell's palsy and anaphylaxis can be attributed directly to the vaccine _in people who have no history of allergic reactions?_ 

The nurse that fainted on TV has a history of fainting when stabbed with needles. I myself am a needle-phobe and I have to sit or lie down when receiving an injection or having blood drawn. 

The doctor who had an anaphylactic reaction has a history of such reactions, and this is why he was quick an an epi pen. Because of the adjuvants used in the vaccines and their propensity to trigger anaphylactic reactions in people who are prone to them, they do carry warnings for staff to monitor recipients for anaphylactic reactions prior to discharging them. 

The Kaiser foundation also found that the percentage of healthcare workers hesitant about taking the vaccine is around 29 percent (1). Many of them are nurses. Nurses are experts _in their field_, but their field is primary care. It is not the development of biological agents. 

1. https://www.latimes.com/california/...thcare-workers-refuse-covid-19-vaccine-access


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## anitoli

SmokeyDopey said:


>


No, divide and conquer is alive and well.


----------



## MarshallDog

Trident said:


> *Oooooof!*
> 
> *I better call dah COPS*



Nah better call Saul.


----------



## Australian

Will the 2021 Apple Watch 7 have Covid detection?
That all we need to know.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Oh yeah I almost forgot, fuuck this vaccine and all who think it will save humanity.



Maybe we could bring back polio and smallpox too. Would that make you happier?



Australian said:


> Will the 2021 Apple Watch 7 have Covid detection?
> That all we need to know.



That would actually be a good idea considering the testing lag seem to still be about six days. Or essentially useless. lol


----------



## fat_lenny

Lo-Tek said:


> That would actually be a good idea considering the testing lag seem to still be about six days. Or essentially useless. lol



Does it seriously take 6 days for you to get a test result? That’s a huge problem. 

Under 24 hours here. Last results in my family were under 12 hours.


----------



## anitoli




----------



## Vinsanitizer

SmokeyDopey said:


>


...because like I said earlier:

Everyone has Aids
Aids-Aids-Aids
.


----------



## MarshallDog

Vinsanitizer said:


> ...because like I said earlier:
> 
> Everyone has Aids
> Aids-Aids-Aids
> .



Huh


----------



## GregM

MarshallDog said:


> Huh


His team America video/song


----------



## Lo-Tek

fat_lenny said:


> Does it seriously take 6 days for you to get a test result? That’s a huge problem.
> 
> Under 24 hours here. Last results in my family were under 12 hours.



It actually varies lots here in northern Michigan. 24 hour tests seem to be scarce but I have heard of some people getting them. I just had a co-worker take a test Tuesday which just came back negative today- so that's four days; of course it's technically a holiday week but still...it's not very useful when you need to wait that long. I have to question the results a bit too since he subsequently became ill on Thursday.


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Australian

Georgiatec said:


> Vax is a cleaning machine, if we're on the subject of talking complete bollocks.
> Or was that Bullocks?




Bollocks sums up an upstart medic at graduation. By this time he knows he's destined to a life of charlatanism..


----------



## Georgiatec

Australian said:


> Bollocks sums up an upstart medic at graduation. By this time he knows he's destined to a life of charlatanism..


No, bollocks is a language used by people that try to justify their own opinions by using sources that are, at least, questionable.
It can be found lurking within any language and is the opposite of fact.


----------



## SlapHand

On average around 1000 people die from the flu every year in Norway. 2016/2017 was bad with 1700 deaths.

As I’m writing this, Norway has 436 deaths tagged as Covid19 related.

I dont get the ‘Covid thrives in cold climate’ statement.

I work at Spitsbergen whitch has 0 Covid incidents. It’s not heavy populated but thats the number. Most people take vitamin D due to the lack of sunlight during winter. (3 months of total darkness)

Yesterday the first deaths after taking the vaccine around the world started ticking in. All of them due to other underlying diseases and not the vaccine. Hmmmm... things suddenly flipped. Earlier when people died with underlying diseases and Covid19 it was counted as a Covid death. I guess that is how they will keep on counting.

Am I the only one spotting an agenda here?


----------



## Australian

Georgiatec said:


> No, bollocks is a language used by people that try to justify their own opinions by using sources that are, at least, questionable.
> It can be found lurking within any language and is the opposite of fact.



All the wisdom I impart on the forum is hand picked from the upper consciousness of mankind.
It's hardly of the bovine variety.


----------



## Georgiatec

SlapHand said:


> On average around 1000 people die from the flu every year in Norway. 2016/2017 was bad with 1700 deaths.
> 
> As I’m writing this, Norway has 436 deaths tagged as Covid19 related.
> 
> I dont get the ‘Covid thrives in cold climate’ statement.
> 
> I work at Spitsbergen whitch has 0 Covid incidents. It’s not heavy populated but thats the number. Most people take vitamin D due to the lack of sunlight during winter. (3 months of total darkness)
> 
> Yesterday the first deaths after taking the vaccine around the world started ticking in. All of them due to other underlying diseases and not the vaccine. Hmmmm... things suddenly flipped. Earlier when people died with underlying diseases and Covid19 it was counted as a Covid death. I guess that is how they will keep on counting.
> 
> Am I the only one spotting an agenda here?


Well at the moment only very old are getting vaccinated in the UK. Old folk die everyday from one thing or another. Some of them will have been vaccinated, some not.
I have not seen any other condition where people are admitted to hospital and the staff catch it and subsequently die. Not in my 60 years anyways.


----------



## GregM

Just for the record, I liked ur statement, not that carers are dying


----------



## JP2036

If someone is waiting for the government to save them with a shot they better have a plan "B' cuz you ain't gonna make it.


----------



## neikeel

SlapHand said:


> On average around 1000 people die from the flu every year in Norway. 2016/2017 was bad with 1700 deaths.
> As I’m writing this, Norway has 436 deaths tagged as Covid19 related.
> I dont get the ‘Covid thrives in cold climate’ statement.
> I work at Spitsbergen whitch has 0 Covid incidents. It’s not heavy populated but thats the number. Most people take vitamin D due to the lack of sunlight during winter. (3 months of total darkness)
> Yesterday the first deaths after taking the vaccine around the world started ticking in. All of them due to other underlying diseases and not the vaccine. Hmmmm... things suddenly flipped. Earlier when people died with underlying diseases and Covid19 it was counted as a Covid death. I guess that is how they will keep on counting.
> Am I the only one spotting an agenda here?



Very pleased you are not inundated with covid cases, very pleased for you and may it long continue.
Regarding the post vaccination deaths, this was always going to happen in a certain number of elderly people (over 80s) not because of covid, not because of the vaccination - just simply because of probablity of other causes of death in that age group - just ask and actuary - they are *very* clued up on such things.








Covid is here, it is real and it is helping to kill a lot of people that have been hanging on in there with other serious illnesses that threaten their existence on a daily basis (heart attacks, strokes, pneumonias and cancer). More of a 'speeding up' of a natural process. Equally it also kills some other younger people with no other _known _risk factors.
So the vaccine is not killing people. Understand your stats and methodology and you will understand.


----------



## MarshallDog

neikeel said:


> Very pleased you are not inundated with covid cases, very pleased for you and may it long continue.
> Regarding the post vaccination deaths, this was always going to happen in a certain number of elderly people (over 80s) not because of covid, not because of the vaccination - just simply because of probablity of other causes of death in that age group - just ask and actuary - they are *very* clued up on such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid is here, it is real and it is helping to kill a lot of people that have been hanging on in there with other serious illnesses that threaten their existence on a daily basis (heart attacks, strokes, pneumonias and cancer). More of a 'speeding up' of a natural process. Equally it also kills some other younger people with no other _known _risk factors.
> So the vaccine is not killing people. Understand your stats and methodology and you will understand.



Good stuff for sure! Why would anyone think the vaccine is killing people already? Its too early for anyone to have data on this


----------



## Frodebro

MarshallDog said:


> Good stuff for sure! Why would anyone think the vaccine is killing people already? Its too early for anyone to have data on this



Anything a certain person supports, a group that hates him will instantly be against. Doesn’t matter what it is or whether it’s accurate or not


----------



## Australian

Georgiatec said:


> Well at the moment only very old are getting vaccinated in the UK. Old folk die everyday from one thing or another. Some of them will have been vaccinated, some not.
> I have not seen any other condition where people are admitted to hospital and the staff catch it and subsequently die. Not in my 60 years anyways.



People like you who are frothing at the mouth for an excuse to receive another shot from their GP so that they can know if their onset of paralysis has progessed, are entitled to that-I agree with you there.


----------



## GregM

Frodebro said:


> Anything a certain person supports, a group that hates him will instantly be against. Doesn’t matter what it is or whether it’s accurate or not


That is sooo untrue!!!!


----------



## Georgiatec

Australian said:


> People like you who are frothing at the mouth for an excuse to receive another shot from their GP so that they can know if their onset of paralysis has progessed, are entitled to that-I agree with you there.


Actually, I had never been vaccinated for anything apart from tetanus since I was a kid. That changed two years ago when my wife was diagnosed with stage 4b ovarian cancer. I now have the flu jab and will have the Covid jab when it is available to me, more to protect her than myself.
"People like me" are thoughtful and considerate and put the safety of others first.
Whereas "people like you" are detached, arrogant, opinionated and selfish....but at least you make no secret of it.


----------



## Australian

Georgiatec said:


> Actually, I had never been vaccinated for anything apart from tetanus since I was a kid. That changed two years ago when my wife was diagnosed with stage 4b ovarian cancer. I now have the flu jab and will have the Covid jab when it is available to me, more to protect her than myself.
> "People like me" are thoughtful and considerate and put the safety of others first.
> Whereas "people like you" are detached, arrogant, opinionated and selfish....but at least you make no secret of it.



Youre not going to get agreement from me.
When someone is echoing the sentiments of their GP at people who dont need their guinea pig concoctions its gon’ fall on deaf ears.


----------



## anitoli

Ready for Covid 2.0? The new code word is "Dark Winter":

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid...s-of-highly-contagious-virus-variants/5733458


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> Maybe we could bring back polio and smallpox too. Would that make you happier?l


This fake pandemic really should not be compared to either of those.

That would not make me happier but there are things that eradicate factions that would. Very f'n happy.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> Ready for Covid 2.0? The new code word is "Dark Winter":
> 
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid...s-of-highly-contagious-virus-variants/5733458


Oh, they know quite a few things about virus variants as well as constituting an endless dark winter.
I have that from good sources. Its time, its almost time.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Good stuff for sure! Why would anyone think the vaccine is killing people already? Its too early for anyone to have data on this


The major point was that the death rate is no different with The Fake Pandemic. People die anyway!


----------



## mickeydg5

Kiss in Dubai for New Years Eve 2020. The USA sucks. I hope it don't start sucking more.

$10,000,000 production for a two hour concert.

It broke two Guinness World Records.


----------



## mickeydg5

Shove the China Virus along with its vaccine up yawl asses!


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> This fake pandemic really should not be compared to either of those.
> 
> That would not make me happier but there are things that eradicate factions that would. Very f'n happy.



I wasn't comparing Covid to those diseases I was just pointing out that vaccines have the potential to make our lives better.

I kind of wish I could live in a land where the pandemic is fake but I have acquired too much proof to the contrary. I would have to be completely delusional to believe that now. Seems like quite a large number of people are delusional these days though. Social media and cable news- ugh.


----------



## neikeel

The pandemic is not fake. We are currently up to our armpits in it and it’s consequences. My personal episode with it in April was not nice but like about of flu. 
Sadly we have over 150 people in our hospital with it at the moment, some will come through fine but an alarming number are not. We are seeing excess deaths above the normal number, although quite a few would expect to die within the next year or two anyway, some are younger and their serious illness is unexpected. 
They key thing is personal choice. My recommendation is as above that if you are in a risk category you should have it. Most of my colleagues have had it over past couple of days.


----------



## Australian

neikeel said:


> The pandemic is not fake. We are currently up to our armpits in it and it’s consequences. My personal episode with it in April was not nice but like about of flu.
> Sadly we have over 150 people in our hospital with it at the moment, some will come through fine but an alarming number are not. We are seeing excess deaths above the normal number, although quite a few would expect to die within the next year or two anyway, some are younger and their serious illness is unexpected.
> They key thing is personal choice. My recommendation is as above that if you are in a risk category you should have it. Most of my colleagues have had it over past couple of days.



Just the way the media love it. Buffoons observing the world indirectly, but through the ‘trusty’ Medias eyes.
I blame this on the apalling education system.
The ‘autobiography’ is an endangered species.


----------



## MarshallDog

Australian said:


> Just the way the media love it. Buffoons observing the world indirectly, but through the ‘trusty’ Medias eyes.
> I blame this on the apalling education system.
> The ‘autobiography’ is an endangered species.



Its more than just the "apalling" education systems...how about the "apalling" media, the "apalling" politicians and "apalling" Hollywood BS?!


----------



## Buzzard

neikeel said:


> The pandemic is not fake. We are currently up to our armpits in it and it’s consequences. My personal episode with it in April was not nice but like about of flu.
> Sadly we have over 150 people in our hospital with it at the moment, some will come through fine but an alarming number are not. We are seeing excess deaths above the normal number, although quite a few would expect to die within the next year or two anyway, some are younger and their serious illness is unexpected.
> They key thing is personal choice. My recommendation is as above that if you are in a risk category you should have it. Most of my colleagues have had it over past couple of days.


Nobody’s saying it’s fake but it was planned.


----------



## Buzzard

It’s part of the agenda. I guess things have changed here. When I spoke of these things back in April I was a conspiracy theorist so I made myself scarce here. Get ready for mandatory vaccines. New York has a bill to make the covid vaccine mandatory. If you don’t comply you’ll be taken to a detention center. Deemed a threat to society. It’s in the bill. Read it. Everybody needs to get they’re heads out of they’re asses and realize there is an agenda. Personally before that happens to me and my family I’ll be excercising my 2nd amendment rights. If you want to know what’s in the vaccine let me know. Some people don’t care what’s in it. Me ... I’d rather die or live in the woods. That’s how bad it is.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> It’s part of the agenda. I guess things have changed here. When I spoke of these things back in April I was a conspiracy theorist so I made myself scarce here. Get ready for mandatory vaccines. New York has a bill to make the covid vaccine mandatory. If you don’t comply you’ll be taken to a detention center. Deemed a threat to society. It’s in the bill. Read it. Everybody needs to get they’re heads out of they’re asses and realize there is an agenda. Personally before that happens to me and my family I’ll be excercising my 2nd amendment rights. If you want to know what’s in the vaccine let me know. Some people don’t care what’s in it. Me ... I’d rather die or live in the woods. That’s how bad it is.



I live in shit hole NYS and there is NFW Im getting it until I am dam ready to get it and I dont want anything changing my DNA, FU Cuomo.

I have nothing against vaccines, I e had many since I was a kid. I do get the Flue vaccine and have gotten the Shingles vaccine because they were on my terms!!!!


----------



## Buzzard

I’m not TOTALLY anti vaccine. But cmon a mandatory vaccine for a virus that 99.9 % are cured of. I’ve been saying for months, if the vaccine becomes mandatory somethings definitely not right. It’s more than just being motivated by money. The central bank, gates, the cabal already have billions.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> I’m not TOTALLY anti vaccine. But cmon a mandatory vaccine for a virus that 99.9 % are cured of. I’ve been saying for months, if the vaccine becomes mandatory somethings definitely not right. It’s more than just being motivated by money. The central bank, gates, the cabal already have billions.



I agree! They will push until there is a revolution just like what happened in France many years ago.


----------



## anitoli

NYS is brutal, get jabbed in the arm or jabbed in the ass...................


----------



## Lo-Tek

Considering how slow the vaccine is being rolled out I don’t think you guys need to worry. Lol
Check back in a few years.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Buzzard said:


> Nobody’s saying it’s fake but it was planned.


Actually mickydg5 said it’s fake.
Many others too.


----------



## anitoli

Buzzard said:


> I’m not TOTALLY anti vaccine. But cmon a mandatory vaccine for a virus that 99.9 % are cured of. I’ve been saying for months, if the vaccine becomes mandatory somethings definitely not right. It’s more than just being motivated by money. The central bank, gates, the cabal already have billions.


That bill you are referring to is very scary. All that is needed by the state to force you into indefinite detention is some authority claiming you are a health risk to others. 

https://www.globalresearch.ca/draco...finite-detainment-of-disease-carriers/5733587


----------



## anitoli

Heard stories years ago about abandoned stores and malls being converted into FEMA camps but thought it a tad out there but in light of this NY law not so sure anymore. Use false PCR tests to detain the "sick", Throw them into a "quarantine" with 100's of other "sick" people, infect a few going in with covid2, the real deal killer this time and watch them all drop dead. Then this reinforces the "lockdown mandates" and ensures the panic stays on full boil while political enemies and the most undesirable are continually thrown into these camps to die. They already have most walking lockstep with the "new normal" so those left behind will be very easy to direct and control. 

I hope this is just a bad dream.........


----------



## Georgiatec

It should NOT be mandatory. 
If I've had the vaccine, I couldn't care less whether the person next to me has or not. i will be immune to infection....which is why I chose to have it.
Watch the queue grow when they leak it makes your dong grow to twice it's normal size.


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Considering how slow the vaccine is being rolled out I don’t think you guys need to worry. Lol
> Check back in a few years.



I hope you are right!


----------



## MarshallDog

anitoli said:


> NYS is brutal, get jabbed in the arm or jabbed in the ass...................



One of the worse if not the worse in this Country!


----------



## Buzzard

anitoli said:


> Heard stories years ago about abandoned stores and malls being converted into FEMA camps but thought it a tad out there but in light of this NY law not so sure anymore. Use false PCR tests to detain the "sick", Throw them into a "quarantine" with 100's of other "sick" people, infect a few going in with covid2, the real deal killer this time and watch them all drop dead. Then this reinforces the "lockdown mandates" and ensures the panic stays on full boil while political enemies and the most undesirable are continually thrown into these camps to die. They already have most walking lockstep with the "new normal" so those left behind will be very easy to direct and control.
> 
> I hope this is just a bad dream.........


I wake up everyday hoping it's just a bad dream. Not going to get political or religious but Trump put a monkey wrench into the NWO er " the Great Resets plan. Part of the plan is to get EVERYONE vaccinated.Trump is pro vaccine so I don't understand that one.I saw bill "gates of hell" and his witch wife being interviewed and he said the NEXT virus will be MUCH worse and they look at each other and smirk and smile.Sick bastards.I think if they don't get the compliance in people getting the vaccine they'll unleash a much more deadly strain.So ...what do I hear today,that africa has a much deadlier strain they identified.Bill's good ol'stompin grounds.Poor people don't have shit and yet they keep getting experimented on.I want all these people investigated gates,fauci and they're other buddies tried for crimes against humanity.


----------



## MarshallDog

Buzzard said:


> I wake up everyday hoping it's just a bad dream. Not going to get political or religious but Trump put a monkey wrench into the NWO er " the Great Resets plan. Part of the plan is to get EVERYONE vaccinated.Trump is pro vaccine so I don't understand that one.I saw bill "gates of hell" and his witch wife being interviewed and he said the NEXT virus will be MUCH worse and they look at each other and smirk and smile.Sick bastards.I think if they don't get the compliance in people getting the vaccine they'll unleash a much more deadly strain.So ...what do I hear today,that africa has a much deadlier strain they identified.Bill's good ol'stompin grounds.Poor people don't have shit and yet they keep getting experimented on.I want all these people investigated gates,fauci and they're other buddies tried for crimes against humanity.



If Donny T gets the vaccine then I will after a 6 month waiting period! You cant believe all the media turds out there either! I agree Gates, the mfer, and others are suspicious and the devil in disguise but they will never be touched like many politicians and hollywood elite...


----------



## Old Punker

IOSEPHVS said:


> I was referring to natural selection (survival of the good enough), one of the four forces of evolution. The Coronavirus evolved, continues to mutate, and is beyond containment. It thrives in the natural world. Our exposure to it has been brought on by our own actions, decimating the majority of land masses on the planet, and placing ourselves in closer proximity to the other species that carry it - acting as a springboard for human infection. There are multitudes of other lethal viruses in the wild that humans will be exposed to and die from for the very same reason. COVID-19 is only the beginning. There have been numerous scientific journal articles explaining this problem, yet we continue to push capitalism and consumerism at the expense of the environment and our own well-being.



I am now heading for my bunker...


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> I wasn't comparing Covid to those diseases I was just pointing out that vaccines have the potential to make our lives better.
> 
> I kind of wish I could live in a land where the pandemic is fake but I have acquired too much proof to the contrary. I would have to be completely delusional to believe that now. Seems like quite a large number of people are delusional these days though. Social media and cable news- ugh.


Yes, you compared.
The manmade virus is real, the pandemic is fake.
You cannot administer successful vaccine against viruses like this, same as influenza.
The tallying bodies produce fake numbers and the media is fake.

I do not like social media or cable news either.


----------



## mickeydg5

neikeel said:


> The pandemic is not fake. We are currently up to our armpits in it and it’s consequences. My personal episode with it in April was not nice but like about of flu.
> Sadly we have over 150 people in our hospital with it at the moment, some will come through fine but an alarming number are not. We are seeing excess deaths above the normal number, although quite a few would expect to die within the next year or two anyway, some are younger and their serious illness is unexpected.
> They key thing is personal choice. My recommendation is as above that if you are in a risk category you should have it. Most of my colleagues have had it over past couple of days.


Yes it is fake.

It is so bad yet after declaring war on just about everything under the sun no one has declared war on the makers and those behind the ChinaVirus.
Well not yet and not formally.


----------



## Buzzard

Not yet anyway. After I see some politicians tried for treason then I want to see hangings for crimes against humanity.


----------



## mickeydg5

Buzzard said:


> Not yet anyway. After I see some politicians tried for treason then I want to see hangings for crimes against humanity.


That is the one side but the other side of the spectrum is mass depopulation of a magnitude of 50-65% and they can claim it all for Covid-19 because that is the ball that was thrown down the mountain of snow.

I have stated this before but maybe not here, the only way to get rid of a problem is to actually get rid of the problem.
Again it is a shame but that is how humanity works at this point in time.


----------



## mickeydg5

IOSEPHVS said:


> I was referring to natural selection (survival of the good enough), one of the four forces of evolution. The Coronavirus evolved, continues to mutate, and is beyond containment. It thrives in the natural world. Our exposure to it has been brought on by our own actions, decimating the majority of land masses on the planet, and placing ourselves in closer proximity to the other species that carry it - acting as a springboard for human infection. There are multitudes of other lethal viruses in the wild that humans will be exposed to and die from for the very same reason. COVID-19 is only the beginning. There have been numerous scientific journal articles explaining this problem, yet we continue to push capitalism and consumerism at the expense of the environment and our own well-being.


Have you seen this.
It is stuff I have believed, known and understand somewhat to myself. I have recently posted the GREER thread because it coincides with those beliefs.
Not that anyone should take it as totally true or false but just weigh aspects.
Greer | MarshallForum.com

Anyways we could have changed everything about our current history going back to at least Tesla over 120 years ago.
Everything could be CLEAN today.

So I have to engage on one thing, capitalism. Just like so many other things, there are good as well as bad participants in capitalism.
There will be bad for a long time and that in itself is the shame.

Oh I am with natural selection too.


----------



## neikeel

mickeydg5 said:


> Yes it is fake.
> 
> It is so bad yet after declaring war on just about everything under the sun no one has declared war on the makers and those behind the ChinaVirus.
> Well not yet and not formally.


Ok it might help if you define fake?
Do you mean manufactured?
Do you mean the current events are not happening?
Is it all created externally by some evil force to affect the US particularly?
Is it the response by governments to the disease?
Given my experience of the past 9 months both personally and professionally I’m struggling to see what you *really* mean.


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> If Donny T gets the vaccine then I will after a 6 month waiting period! You cant believe all the media turds out there either! I agree Gates, the mfer, and others are suspicious and the devil in disguise but they will never be touched like many politicians and hollywood elite...



Just remember Trump and other elitists get the best care in the world. Straight to Walter Reed where they gave him everything in the book including Regeneron.
Normal people are told to stay home and wait it out. If we deteriorate to the point that oxygen levels are super low we get into the hospital - but still won't get the same treatments that the global elitists get.
Not to mention many of us peons could be left with huge medical bills.



mickeydg5 said:


> Yes, you compared.
> The manmade virus is real, the pandemic is fake.
> You cannot administer successful vaccine against viruses like this, same as influenza.
> The tallying bodies produce fake numbers and the media is fake.
> 
> I do not like social media or cable news either.



No, I did not compare. Here is the exact quote-
"Maybe we could bring back polio and smallpox too. Would that make you happier?"
That is not a comparison. It's a simple question. lol


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Just remember Trump and other elitists get the best care in the world. Straight to Walter Reed where they gave him everything in the book including Regeneron.
> Normal people are told to stay home and wait it out. If we deteriorate to the point that oxygen levels are super low we get into the hospital - but still won't get the same treatments that the global elitists get.
> Not to mention many of us peons could be left with huge medical bills.



Oh I realize that and they were all given even better health care when nobama care went through, politicians were made exempt from nobama care and have their own plan...


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Yes it is fake.
> 
> It is so bad yet after declaring war on just about everything under the sun no one has declared war on the makers and those behind the ChinaVirus.
> Well not yet and not formally.



And by the looks of it "they" never will. Instead "they" will be over there on their knees sucking their little peters!!!


----------



## mickeydg5

neikeel said:


> Ok it might help if you define fake?
> Do you mean manufactured?
> Do you mean the current events are not happening?
> Is it all created externally by some evil force to affect the US particularly?
> Is it the response by governments to the disease?
> Given my experience of the past 9 months both personally and professionally I’m struggling to see what you *really* mean.


Ok I will see your epidemic/pandemic status but will raise the fact by their definition the common cold, influenza and even colon cancer qualifies the epidemic/pandemic status.

So every freaking thing is a pandemic.


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> No, I did not compare. Here is the exact quote-
> "Maybe we could bring back polio and smallpox too. Would that make you happier?"
> That is not a comparison. It's a simple question. lol


You mentioned it in reference so yes it is by comparison.


----------



## mickeydg5

If I did not know any better the true WWI will start in Pennsylvania, USA.
It is not even an epicenter.

I hope not but eh! It has to start somewhere.


----------



## neikeel

mickeydg5 said:


> Ok I will see your epidemic/pandemic status but will raise the fact by their definition the common cold, influenza and even colon cancer qualifies the epidemic/pandemic status.
> So every freaking thing is a pandemic.



I try to make a measured response because a number of the points do merit discussion.
-the virus may be a modified construct in a laboratory that escaped into an unsuspecting world
-the coincidence that the military Olympics (7th CISM Military World Games) took place in Wuhan in October 2109
-this has caused an unusually rapid strain on UK hospitals (that do get full in bad flu seasons - something that we have not had for a few years, hence the excess of elderly and frail that may have been carried off in less spectacular headline grabbing manner and are now not surviving this onslaught). The rate of rise and hospitalisations is however striking and that it has affected most countries around the world with an ageing population = pandemic by basic definition.

I will not address the conspiracy therories that it is not happening because we know that but is not true.
Whether an embittered section of the US populace has issues with their media reporting and needs someone to kick against fuelled by extreme social media trolls I will leave to others skill, judgement and intellectual sctrutiny.
Now where is that guitar and lead...........?


----------



## G the wildman

Lads, one of my friend's at the golf club here in the UK believes it is all a conspiracy. We have a laugh about it.

Was there a better way to deal with it and keep the economy open? Maybe!

Should you have the vaccine? Yes of course you should. Why? Because if you don't you may not be here to talk to me, and that would be sad.

keep rocking!

G


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> If I did not know any better the true WWI will start in Pennsylvania, USA.
> It is not even an epicenter.
> 
> I hope not but eh! It has to start somewhere.



What do you mean by "true WWI"?


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> What do you mean by "true WWI"?


I have stated before that the other two were really European Wars, not World Wars.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

mickeydg5 said:


> I have stated before that the other two were really European Wars, not World Wars.


You might have heard of some minor events happening around the '40s in places named Pearl Harbor, the Pacific Ocean as a whole, culminating in some incidents in some japanese cities named Hiroshima and Nagasaki, right ?
Plus some minor scuffles in North Africa as well (including some german dude named Erwin Rommel).
A war happening on 3 continents pretty much qualifies as a "world war" I guess, but I may be misguided...
If you haven't heard about all these, I'd advise you to check a history book, you'll be blown away. Really.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

More seriously, WWI might be qualified as an european war, though it also happened on other fronts outside Europe. Plus the fact a non-european country (namely, the US of A) being part of it does make it a World War.
But WWII ? I honestly can't imagine in any shape or form form how one could NOT define it as a "World War". I mean, the US armed forces were attacked on their soil, it spilled over into 2 more continents (Africa and Asia)...pretty much the definition of a world-wide conflict.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> I have stated before that the other two were really European Wars, not World Wars.



Oh, I got it and then yes, I agree!


----------



## mickeydg5

WellBurnTheSky said:


> More seriously, WWI might be qualified as an european war, though it also happened on other fronts outside Europe. Plus the fact a non-european country (namely, the US of A) being part of it does make it a World War.
> But WWII ? I honestly can't imagine in any shape or form form how one could NOT define it as a "World War". I mean, the US armed forces were attacked on their soil, it spilled over into 2 more continents (Africa and Asia)...pretty much the definition of a world-wide conflict.





WellBurnTheSky said:


> You might have heard of some minor events happening around the '40s in places named Pearl Harbor, the Pacific Ocean as a whole, culminating in some incidents in some japanese cities named Hiroshima and Nagasaki, right ?
> Plus some minor scuffles in North Africa as well (including some german dude named Erwin Rommel).
> A war happening on 3 continents pretty much qualifies as a "world war" I guess, but I may be misguided...
> If you haven't heard abwout all these, I'd advise you to check a history book, you'll be blown away. Really.


And of course you are correct sir.
However that makes practically every war for the last 3 centuries World Wars.

It would outnumber the Super Bowl count.


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

Not really, no. No conflict before the 20th century or ever since '45 has had anything similar to the scope (and number of deaths) of these two conflicts. Not even close.


----------



## rick16v

America, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Burma, North Africa, Japan, India, Mexico, Philippines, South Africa, Thailand, I can't be bothered listing anymore of these European combatants of World War 2


----------



## Frodebro

rick16v said:


> America, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Burma, North Africa, Japan, India, Mexico, Philippines, South Africa, Thailand, I can't be bothered listing anymore of these European combatants of World War 2



I don't recall the exact number, but there were just over 120 countries actively involved in WWII. It was indeed a global thing.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Frodebro said:


> I don't recall the exact number, but there were just over 120 countries actively involved in WWII. It was indeed a global thing.



For some reason, I'd say that's way too much war.
.


----------



## Frodebro

Vinsanitizer said:


> For some reason, I'd say that's way too much war.
> .



Any war is too much war, but sometimes you're forced to pick a side and defend it.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

WWII made sense. Hitler wanted to take over Europe and did terrible things and had to be stopped, while at the same time Japan wanted to rule the Pacific and much of mainland Asia and had to be stopped.

The head-scratcher for me is WWI. Europe goes to all-out war because some fop named Franz Ferdinand was killed.


----------



## Australian

Its good to see that this thread is on its last legs.


----------



## Buzzard

In other news I heard from a reliable source that Bill "Gates of hell "is actively trying to block the ray's of the sun. Not kidding,I wish I was. Guess since Vitamin D is a cure for covid he can't have that. I believe from what I've seen is that people who have low vit D levels have a harder time.


----------



## mickeydg5

WellBurnTheSky said:


> Not really, no. No conflict before the 20th century or ever since '45 has had anything similar to the scope (and number of deaths) of these two conflicts. Not even close.


Every historical war since 1775 has had multicontinental influence and involvement.
They were all considered "major" wars in human history.


----------



## mickeydg5

When I say World War I should explain that better for you guys.
I mean where all the countries immediately and directly actually have something to loose, not just help out a friend or extend a helping hand.

And it is not a war between nations but rather factions which will involve all life on this planet. That in my opinion is World War.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> Its good to see that this thread is on its last legs.



Not until it turns penises, vaginas and/or poop.

...or someone starts a war.
.


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> Not until it turns penises, vaginas and/or poop.
> 
> ...or someone starts a war.
> .




I know a cue when I see one...here it is  : 

​


----------



## rick16v

Frodebro said:


> I don't recall the exact number, but there were just over 120 countries actively involved in WWII. It was indeed a global thing.



Exactly. Someone said they view it as a European war. It was one of the most profound and defining global events in modern history.


----------



## anitoli

If you take a map of the globe and highlight where the action was it was everywhere either out in the open as in Europe/Asia or covertly.


----------



## GregM

WellBurnTheSky said:


> You might have heard of some minor events happening around the '40s in places named Pearl Harbor, the Pacific Ocean as a whole, culminating in some incidents in some japanese cities named Hiroshima and Nagasaki, right ?
> Plus some minor scuffles in North Africa as well (including some german dude named Erwin Rommel).
> A war happening on 3 continents pretty much qualifies as a "world war" I guess, but I may be misguided...
> If you haven't heard about all these, I'd advise you to check a history book, you'll be blown away. Really.


Pretty sure Australia was attacked by the Japanese, pretty sure we are a continent.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> Its good to see that this thread is on its last legs.


How many legs does it have?


----------



## mickeydg5

You guys are still discussing World War I see.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I still want to hear more reasons why we should all take it


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mickeydg5 said:


> You guys are still discussing World War I see.


Never heard of it


----------



## mickeydg5

LPMarshall hack said:


> Never heard of it


It is this stuff.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> You guys are still discussing World War I see.



Theres never been a World War!
When every country is fighting, and every cockroach and every cat and dog is fighting, and all the birds are pecking eachothers brains out and every atom is experiencing nuclear fission...THEN! and only then would we have witnessed a world war. Until then its nothing but sensationalism.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

AlvisX said:


> RIP Charley Pride



Amen.
the man opened more doors than they will ever give him credit for i believe.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

*2021: Escape From New York & California*
_Now in theaters near you._



mickeydg5 said:


> It is this stuff.


----------



## SkyMonkey

Job done. One arm full of Pfizery goodness.
Looking forward to the sequel!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

If you're dead set on taking the vaccine, you might not want to watch this. 

https://twitter.com/TomWho4/status/1349351984881672192


----------



## Lo-Tek

crossroadsnyc said:


> If you're dead set on taking the vaccine, you might not want to watch this.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TomWho4/status/1349351984881672192



Concerning yes but one random twitter post doesn't have a tremendous influence on me. Is it even factual? Social media is so much BS how can you tell?
The people I know have not had adverse reactions (at least not yet  ) but there is always some risk with any medication.
I think I saw today that all travelers flying to the US will need proof of vaccine.
I think Canada also further extended the ban on Americans. lol
America has really slipped.
What was it- 4300 dead yesterday? Everyday is a new record though. Goes to show - stupidity is dangerous!


----------



## mickeydg5

And some are stupid enough to believe everything they see and hear on the main stream media.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

crossroadsnyc said:


> If you're dead set on taking the vaccine, you might not want to watch this.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TomWho4/status/1349351984881672192


!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Lo-Tek said:


> Concerning yes but one random twitter post doesn't have a tremendous influence on me. Is it even factual? Social media is so much BS how can you tell?
> The people I know have not had adverse reactions (at least not yet  ) but there is always some risk with any medication.
> I think I saw today that all travelers flying to the US will need proof of vaccine.
> I think Canada also further extended the ban on Americans. lol
> America has really slipped.
> What was it- 4300 dead yesterday? Everyday is a new record though. Goes to show - stupidity is dangerous!



I'm sure you'll be just fine.


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm sure you'll be just fine.



No video.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> No video.



Click on the "Watch on YouTube" link at the bottom.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

crossroadsnyc said:


> Click on the "Watch on YouTube" link at the bottom.



The most powerful comment from her video?

_"A lot of you people on FaceBook are really mean. I didn't ask for this. And how do you just wake up one day and your whole world is wrong and it's upside down and no-one helps you, it's beyond me and I can't make sense of it" _


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> And some are stupid enough to believe everything they see and hear on the main stream media.



If you are referring to me don't worry; I don't believe everything I read/see in the media. I also don't believe every single half ass conspiracy that pops up. Like I said, the video is concerning and adverse side affects worry me but with well over a million people vaccinated the overall safety seems pretty good. So far.



crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm sure you'll be just fine.




Thanks, but I probably have a pretty long wait still- even with underlying conditions; so for now I will still be rolling the dice and trying not to get infected. I will still also consult with my doctor before taking the vaccine (not that she is the greatest).
But I hope it's safe. My mom and dad jumped on a new list yesterday and will be getting it today!
So yeah, definitely hoping it's safe.


----------



## SkyMonkey

To @crossroadsnyc.

Is it really the job of a Marshall Forum Senior Moderator to be the Staff voice of the Anti-Vax movement?
We have been down this road before, and if my comments are enough to get myself banned from the MF, then so be it.

I have watched the video of Shawn Skelton and my heart goes out to her and her family.
I hope her symptoms are transient and I admire her good spirits in the face of what has happened to her.
She should be getting support from the medical profession in light of her reaction to the Moderna vaccine. 

But my heart also goes out to the thousands of families who have lost loved ones to COVID-19 (1,988,000 and counting).
And to the millions of people who have lost their livelihoods due to lockdown restrictions worldwide.
The vaccines are the only way out of this.
Please stop pushing the Anti-Vax agenda.
As a Senior Moderator you should know better than to bring the Marshall Forum into disrepute.
There are plenty of others out there who can do that for you.
Please show some restraint.

That is my piece, _I_ will now shut up.


----------



## Lo-Tek

SkyMonkey said:


> To @crossroadsnyc.
> 
> Is it really the job of a Marshall Forum Senior Moderator to be the Staff voice of the Anti-Vax movement?
> We have been down this road before, and if my comments are enough to get myself banned from the MF, then so be it.
> 
> I have watched the video of Shawn Skelton and my heart goes out to her and her family.
> I hope her symptoms are transient and I admire her good spirits in the face of what has happened to her.
> She should be getting support from the medical profession in light of her reaction to the Moderna vaccine.
> 
> But my heart also goes out to the thousands of families who have lost loved ones to COVID-19 (1,988,000 and counting).
> And to the millions of people who have lost their livelihoods due to lockdown restrictions worldwide.
> The vaccines are the only way out of this.
> Please stop pushing the Anti-Vax agenda.
> As a Senior Moderator you should know better than to bring the Marshall Forum into disrepute.
> There are plenty of others out there who can do that for you.
> Please show some restraint.
> 
> That is my piece, _I_ will now shut up.



I get what you're saying but I suppose everybody (moderator or not) has the right to their opinion.
America's FOR PROFIT health care system has undermined our faith in medicine and in the pharmaceutical industry. Even a decent percentage of medical professionals are opting out in the states and many ordinary people are concerned that this vaccine could have been too rushed.

otoh- we can't rule out that it actually is his job to promote anti-vax propaganda. This place is conspiracy central!


----------



## MarshallDog

Vinsanitizer said:


> *2021: Escape From New York & California*
> _Now in theaters near you._



Amen to that!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SkyMonkey said:


> To @crossroadsnyc.
> 
> Is it really the job of a Marshall Forum Senior Moderator to be the Staff voice of the Anti-Vax movement?
> We have been down this road before, and if my comments are enough to get myself banned from the MF, then so be it.
> 
> I have watched the video of Shawn Skelton and my heart goes out to her and her family.
> I hope her symptoms are transient and I admire her good spirits in the face of what has happened to her.
> She should be getting support from the medical profession in light of her reaction to the Moderna vaccine.
> 
> But my heart also goes out to the thousands of families who have lost loved ones to COVID-19 (1,988,000 and counting).
> And to the millions of people who have lost their livelihoods due to lockdown restrictions worldwide.
> The vaccines are the only way out of this.
> Please stop pushing the Anti-Vax agenda.
> As a Senior Moderator you should know better than to bring the Marshall Forum into disrepute.
> There are plenty of others out there who can do that for you.
> Please show some restraint.
> 
> That is my piece, _I_ will now shut up.



No, having/sharing your opinion is not grounds for being banned, which is why you see a variety of viewpoints in this thread (and others). Yes, we've been down this road before, and as before, I respect your viewpoint, as well as any decisions you make for yourself. I have thick skin, so if that respect is not a two way street, well, I'm ok with that. I still like you.


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> Click on the "Watch on YouTube" link at the bottom.


I did, I did.
I get a page of videos and do not know which to pick, including Evil Knievel at Ceasar Palace. I aint watching all of them.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> I did, I did.
> I get a page of videos and do not know which to pick, including Evil Knievel at Ceasar Palace. I aint watching all of them.




I'm not sure what's going on, man ... when I click it, it takes me directly to the video.


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm not sure what's going on, man ... when I click it, it takes me directly to the video.


Ok, I got it.
I guess it did not like the spot I picked.


----------



## mickeydg5

These vaccines are screwing with DNA messages big time. I am sure it worse for some but most likely bad for all in the end.


----------



## EndGame00

The side effects of vaccines are much worse than than the sickness/illness it supposed to “cure”....


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> These vaccines are screwing with DNA messages big time. I am sure it worse for some but most likely bad for all in the end.








No, you have Aids. I told all of you two weeks ago, everyone has Aids.
Aids-Aids-Aids.

If it were the vaccine, your memory would be wiped out.
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> No, you have Aids. I told all of you two weeks ago, everyone has Aids.
> Aids-Aids-Aids.
> 
> If it were the vaccine, your memory would be wiped out.
> .


You keep mentioning AIDS.
AIDS was THEIR first test.
And as I have shown in a past post, AIDS at one point was killing more than the fake pandemic.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

EndGame00 said:


> The side effects of vaccines are much worse than than the sickness/illness it supposed to “cure”....



The CDC just came out and admitted that 96% of deaths reported as Covid, were actually something else. As an example, 88,208 of "Covid" deaths were actually Pneumonia. Think about that. This isn't my opinion ... these are the actual numbers from the CDC. We've been had. 

https://www.brighteon.com/93732b2a-3674-486a-9e60-e75c0ea3dec6


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> The CDC just came out and admitted that 96% of deaths reported as Covid, were actually something else. As an example, 88,208 of "Covid" deaths were actually Pneumonia. Think about that. This isn't my opinion ... these are the actual numbers from the CDC. We've been had.
> 
> https://www.brighteon.com/93732b2a-3674-486a-9e60-e75c0ea3dec6


It is not on their site.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Me paso la pandemia por las pelotas


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> It is not on their site.



I'm sure it's on there somewhere, otherwise they would not have shown the actual numbers from the CDC. Or, maybe they were asked to take it off the site (or were never on the site). Could have also been leaked by an insider. No clue. Interestingly, it looks like that one sheet was dated October 2020, so it could be that they were just discovered. I think it goes w/out saying that this is not something anyone from the CDC wants people viewing anyway, as it goes against the narrative ... then again, maybe not ... I see Cuomo (NY) and Mayor Lightfoot (Chicago) are in a rush to get back open as quickly as possible. Oops, our bad!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SmokeyDopey said:


> Me paso la pandemia por las pelotas



Do they smell like A1 Sauce now?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> It is not on their site.



I think it's actually on there per a comment I just read ... you'll just have to dig deep: 

_I looked at the data myself the other day. The CDC website is atrociously arranged--you almost have to read the whole damn thing to find what you're looking for. It's true, deaths from Covid alone is remarkably small. Doesn't mean that Covid isn't dangerous at all, certainly it is if you have health issues, but the numbers don't support shutting down an entire country. The cure is worse than the disease._


----------



## SmokeyDopey

crossroadsnyc said:


> Do they smell like A1 Sauce now?



lol! what?!
I do miss A1 sauce, though. Dude, I forgot about that.


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> I think it's actually on there per a comment I just read ... you'll just have to dig deep:
> 
> _I looked at the data myself the other day. The CDC website is atrociously arranged--you almost have to read the whole damn thing to find what you're looking for. It's true, deaths from Covid alone is remarkably small. Doesn't mean that Covid isn't dangerous at all, certainly it is if you have health issues, but the numbers don't support shutting down an entire country. The cure is worse than the disease._


That makes it worse than the 94% off that was brought up months and months ago.
I have been saying this since the beginning.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SmokeyDopey said:


> lol! what?!
> I do miss A1 sauce, though. Dude, I forgot about that.



I wasn't sure what else to say! 

Yeah, jokes aside, A1 is delicious. My Dad started buying HP instead years ago, but I don't think it's in the same league.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> That makes it worse than the 94% off that was brought up months and months ago.
> I have been saying this since the beginning.



Found it ... and yeah, I think OAN made an error, as it looks to be 94%. 

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid_weekly/index.htm


----------



## SmokeyDopey

crossroadsnyc said:


> I wasn't sure what else to say!



Estuviste muy bien
(you were spot on man)


----------



## EndGame00

crossroadsnyc said:


> The CDC just came out and admitted that 96% of deaths reported as Covid, were actually something else. As an example, 88,208 of "Covid" deaths were actually Pneumonia. Think about that. This isn't my opinion ... these are the actual numbers from the CDC. We've been had.
> 
> https://www.brighteon.com/93732b2a-3674-486a-9e60-e75c0ea3dec6



A class action lawsuit is in order....


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> No, you have Aids. I told all of you two weeks ago, everyone has Aids.
> Aids-Aids-Aids.
> 
> If it were the vaccine, your memory would be wiped out.
> .


And oh, I forgot to mention, how disgraceful you eating a samich instead of a double slice pizza. 

I am calling the Food Police or maybe even Michelle Obama on you!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> And oh, I forgot to mention, how disgraceful you eating a samich instead of a double slice pizza.
> 
> I am calling the Food Police or maybe even Michelle Obama on you!


I'm trying to diversify. 

... M. Obammy and the Food Police - 
.


----------



## Lo-Tek

EndGame00 said:


> A class action lawsuit is in order....



Yeah, a suit against the federal government for willfully lying about the severity of the virus and for spreading misinformation that has resulted in deaths that were preventable. I'm in!

edit- my ma and dad (both in 80s but in good shape) got their first shot yesterday. So far so good. No problems at all. They were told the second day they may feel a little sick. Supposedly flu like symptoms are more likely after the second shot.


----------



## Madfinger

Lo-Tek said:


> Yeah, a suit against the federal government for willfully lying about the severity of the virus and for spreading misinformation that has resulted in deaths that were preventable. I'm in!
> 
> edit- my ma and dad (both in 80s but in good shape) got their first shot yesterday. So far so good. No problems at all. They were told the second day they may feel a little sick. Supposedly flu like symptoms are more likely after the second shot.


Yeh sue the government & not the dickheads that don't care about anyone else but themselves. Like the ones that say 90% of covid deaths are from pneumonia & havnt got the brains that covid causes fluid on the lungs. The ones that still refuse to social distance or isolate. Like I say, shame covid doesn't kill the selfish & stupid, not the frail.


----------



## GregM

Iirc, no one had Aids written on their death certificate either for like along time??? If ever
Didn't mean it wasn't killing people.


----------



## EndGame00

Lo-Tek said:


> Yeah, a suit against the federal government for willfully lying about the severity of the virus and for spreading misinformation that has resulted in deaths that were preventable. I'm in!
> 
> edit- my ma and dad (both in 80s but in good shape) got their first shot yesterday. So far so good. No problems at all. They were told the second day they may feel a little sick. Supposedly flu like symptoms are more likely after the second shot.



not just the fed gubmint, but the pharma for hiding the data (pfizer did not disclose the side effects until it was too late), state gubmints (you know who they are) for forcing senior homes and facility to take in people infected w/covid - thus the huge spike of deaths during the first several months of the “pandemic”, and lying about the “severity of the problem”.....


----------



## Lo-Tek

Madfinger said:


> Yeh sue the government & not the dickheads that don't care about anyone else but themselves. Like the ones that say 90% of covid deaths are from pneumonia & havnt got the brains that covid causes fluid on the lungs. The ones that still refuse to social distance or isolate. Like I say, shame covid doesn't kill the selfish & stupid, not the frail.



My comment was a bit tongue in cheek although it is shameful that our leaders have purposefully misled people thereby exacerbating the pandemic. 
Then again how dumb are people that believe politicians? Especially politicians with no regard for truth or honesty.


----------



## mickeydg5

Once again, THERE ARE NO MORE DEATHS IN 2020 THAN ANY OTHER RECENT PAST YEARS!


----------



## tone seaker

crossroadsnyc said:


> The CDC just came out and admitted that 96% of deaths reported as Covid, were actually something else. As an example, 88,208 of "Covid" deaths were actually Pneumonia. Think about that. This isn't my opinion ... these are the actual numbers from the CDC. We've been had.
> 
> https://www.brighteon.com/93732b2a-3674-486a-9e60-e75c0ea3dec6


 that are probaly becuase they got covid and would not have gotten pneumonia if they did not have covid


Im getting one as soon as possible but not waiting in line for days for it. They need to fix the avalbility


----------



## rick16v

mickeydg5 said:


> Once again, THERE ARE NO MORE DEATHS IN 2020 THAN ANY OTHER RECENT PAST YEARS!



Are these articles fake?

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/01/14/us/covid-19-death-toll.html

https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...ortalityanalysisenglandandwales/september2020


----------



## mickeydg5

Did you know?

Did you know that Dr. Fauci knows affects/causes of most deaths during the Spanish Flu?

published reports "clearly and consistently implicated secondary bacterial pneumonia caused by common upper respiratory flora in most influenza fatalities"

He states that bacterial pneumonia was the #1 cause of death during that pandemic.

So keep wearing your mask! 

*Bacterial Pneumonia and Other Health Risks of Wearing Masks Alarm Doctors - Word Matters! (ernestdempsey.com)*

Medical Doctor Warns that “Bacterial Pneumonias Are on the Rise” from Mask Wearing - Global ResearchGlobal Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


----------



## mickeydg5

rick16v said:


> Are these articles fake?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/01/14/us/covid-19-death-toll.html
> 
> https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...ortalityanalysisenglandandwales/september2020


Why yes!
They are misconstrued utter bullshit!

We have that crap here too.

Seriously?????


----------



## mickeydg5

In case this was missed.

Brighteon

CDC Reveals Hospitals Counted Heart Attacks as COVID-19 Deaths (rumble.com)



And they collect much more money for a covid-19 claim. Conflict of interest anyone?


----------



## RCM 800

So far everyone I personally know who has had it (13 as of now) has gotten better. Only one ended up in the hospital and that was for dehydration. Symptoms range from a headache to down with a very bad chest cold like illness or pneumonia. Really starting to believe that we have completely and totally gone full retard on this whole thing.


----------



## mickeydg5

RCM 800 said:


> So far everyone I personally know who has had it (13 as of now) has gotten better. Only one ended up in the hospital and that was for dehydration. Symptoms range from a headache to down with a very bad chest cold like illness or pneumonia. Really starting to believe that we have completely and totally gone full retard on this whole thing.


And that itself is a big problem, way too many full retards.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Did you know?
> 
> Did you know that Dr. Fauci knows affects/causes of most deaths during the Spanish Flu?
> 
> published reports "clearly and consistently implicated secondary bacterial pneumonia caused by common upper respiratory flora in most influenza fatalities"
> 
> He states that bacterial pneumonia was the #1 cause of death during that pandemic.
> 
> So keep wearing your mask!
> 
> *Bacterial Pneumonia and Other Health Risks of Wearing Masks Alarm Doctors - Word Matters! (ernestdempsey.com)*
> 
> Medical Doctor Warns that “Bacterial Pneumonias Are on the Rise” from Mask Wearing - Global ResearchGlobal Research - Centre for Research on Globalization



Got it!
Masks bad! Covid fake!


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> Got it!
> Masks bad! Covid fake!


Dude, bandage your head back up right!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> And that itself is a big problem, way too many full retards.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Fact: Rats cause cancer in laboratory researchers.
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Fact: Researchers give rats and cancer a bad name.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


>


I thought Kirk was into collard greens and crawfish.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'm not even going to bring up what happened in Norway.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> I thought Kirk was into collard greens and crawfish.



Collard greens are delicious. I think the problem people have w/them is textural. They f'ing rock though.


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> Collard greens are delicious. I think the problem people have w/them is textural. They f'ing rock though.


I am from the South. You don't have to tell me. I keep a few jars and cans in the pantry. We do fresh too. I actually never pass it up when at the Cracker Barrel.
And by the way crawfish is the shit, way better than greens.


----------



## anitoli

mickeydg5 said:


> I am from the South. You don't have to tell me. I keep a few jars and cans in the pantry. We do fresh too. I actually never pass it up when at the Cracker Barrel.
> And by the way crawfish is the shit, way better than greens.


Maine Lobster is all up on crawdads, the bigger cousin. And better than any green thing.


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'm not even going to bring up what happened in Norway.


A little more reference and detail please.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> Maine Lobster is all up on crawdads, the bigger cousin. And better than any green thing.


I like me some lobster and them big crabs once in a while too.
I am sophisticated you know. 

Still I'll have some greens on the side of that lobster.


----------



## anitoli

mickeydg5 said:


> I like me some lobster and them big crabs once in a while too.
> I am sophisticated you know.
> 
> Still I'll have some greens on the side of that lobster.


A big plate of steamer clams takes the greens place nicely.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> A big plate of steamer clams takes the greens place nicely.


Ok we are making this a seafood thread. Cut it out. 
Oysters, blue crabs, redfish, salmon, tuna, scallops, mussels..................


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> A big plate of steamer clams takes the greens place nicely.


Every time my wife ask where I want to get something to eat I say Joe's Crab Shack instinctively.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> A little more reference and detail please.



I wasn't going to bring it up, but since you asked ... 

https://nypost.com/2021/01/15/23-die-in-norway-after-receiving-pfizer-covid-19-vaccine/


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> I wasn't going to bring it up, but since you asked ...
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/01/15/23-die-in-norway-after-receiving-pfizer-covid-19-vaccine/


The vaccines are what they were told to be and I would not trust them.
They are bogus but have a purpose.
The companies were setup and tested just like every other dumb ass member of their gang.
I believe they are going to use this to bring down big pharma.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway




----------



## crossroadsnyc

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


>



You obviously already know this, but for those of you who do not, January 19th is National Popcorn Day, so grab your popcorn and enjoy a nice show!


----------



## mickeydg5

THOSE FUUCKING BASTARDS!
I tried telling you guys about the medical industry and vaccines.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> THOSE FUUCKING BASTARDS!
> I tried telling you guys about the medical industry and vaccines.




You do realize that's a fake video right?


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> You do realize that's a fake video right?


I remember when I was into computers and programs.
All I could do is think about changing other's DNA as to make them bend a knee and obey.
So I got out of computers and programs, made many medical and political friends all while heavily investing in pharmaceuticals and communist organizations.
Living THE dream!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Give up your gold for a better economy.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Give up your soul for a better mundane commodity.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Give up all your things for they shall be taken.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Give up your gold for a better economy.


Vin, I can imagine the large bed of gold you are sitting on right now.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Give up all your things for they shall be taken.


Is that not like saying do not give a shit because you will take a shit?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Vin, I can imagine the *large be of gold* you are sitting on right now.



Q: What is a large be of gold?
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Q: What is a large be of gold?
> .


That is not what I typed.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> That is not what I typed.


Sorry, my bad.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Sorry, my bad.


No way man!


----------



## Georgiatec

crossroadsnyc said:


> If you're dead set on taking the vaccine, you might not want to watch this.
> 
> https://twitter.com/TomWho4/status/1349351984881672192


She doesn't fit the demograph of people who will have been vaccinated, unless she is a NHS or care home worker. Some people will have an allergic reaction to some stuff. Don't watch a video of someone with a nut allergy after eating nuts.


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> I remember when I was into computers and programs.
> All I could do is think about changing other's DNA as to make them bend a knee and obey.
> So I got out of computers and programs, made many medical and political friends all while heavily investing in pharmaceuticals and communist organizations.
> Living THE dream!



That's nice.
I'm just saying the guy in the video you posted is not Bill Gates (watch the better quality version that's on the web and you will see) and it is not even a real presentation. It was taken from an independent movie. lol


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> That's nice.
> I'm just saying the guy in the video you posted is not Bill Gates (watch the better quality version that's on the web and you will see) and it is not even a real presentation. It was taken from an independent movie. lol


Wait until everyone finds out how long and how much the Gates have been injecting vaccines. Vaccines which modify, mess up and kill people...................many people.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

*How many of you on this forum have had COVID-19?*
Note: "_I haven't, but I know someone who has_" doesn't count.

C'mon c'mon, gimme the stats, let's have 'em.





.


----------



## anitoli

Nope.


----------



## anitoli

https://www.globalresearch.ca/sheep-syndrome/5734571


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Vinsanitizer said:


> *How many of you on this forum have had COVID-19?*
> Note: "_I haven't, but I know someone who has_" doesn't count.
> 
> C'mon c'mon, gimme the stats, let's have 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I seem to remember someone having it, but I could be wrong. @neikeel maybe? I know it was a public post, so I'm not violating anyone's medical history by responding this way (and my apologies to Neikeel if I mistakenly identified him).


----------



## mickeydg5

Teh AIDS gave me covid-19.

Covid-19 is a registered trademark of the Bat Out Of Hell Corp.
Xiao Hong Shan No.44
Wuhan, P.R.China 430071
Manufactured in China.


----------



## anitoli

mickeydg5 said:


> Teh AIDS gave me covid-19.
> 
> Covid-19 is a registered trademark of the Bat Out Of Hell Corp.
> Xiao Hong Shan No.44
> Wuhan, P.R.China 430071
> Manufactured in China.


Well China is the worlds largest exporter of shit............all kinds.


----------



## mcblink

You know you want it. C'mon, it'll be fun, and besides, everyone is doing it these days....


----------



## mickeydg5

I hear he is actually dead and you are looking at a double if not a clone.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

crossroadsnyc said:


> I seem to remember someone having it, but I could be wrong. @neikeel maybe? I know it was a public post, so I'm not violating anyone's medical history by responding this way (and my apologies to Neikeel if I mistakenly identified him).


yes, & @johan.b ...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

When someone says they have Covid, I kinda want to send them a care package. When someone says they got the vax, I kinda want to send them a medical alert bracelet.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

crossroadsnyc said:


> When someone says they have Covid, I kinda want to send them a care package. When someone says they got the vax, I kinda want to send them a medical alert bracelet.
> 
> .



Your post has been censored in accordance with our policies and guidelines.

.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Vinsanitizer said:


> Your post has been censored in accordance with our policies and guidelines.
> 
> .


----------



## neikeel

crossroadsnyc said:


> I seem to remember someone having it, but I could be wrong. @neikeel maybe? I know it was a public post, so I'm not violating anyone's medical history by responding this way (and my apologies to Neikeel if I mistakenly identified him).



Yes, beginning of April 2020. 
Flu like symptoms for a week, tight chest and occasional palpitations (they were the worrying part) - not severely unwell but I was 55 and pretty fit. Took a while to get rid of chest tightness when road running (respiratory - not cardiac) but pretty normal now.
Our hospital was pretty light last year (I am a surgeon) but we have 180 +ve patients with 10 on ITU. We have had a steady trickle of deaths, almost daily. Most of them elderly and Covid appears to be a co-factor in their deaths from stroke, MI, pneumonia. Occasionally younger people get sick too needing ITU support. 
it exists, its real, not a conspiracy or fake news and we are dealing with it. I hate the masks the restrictions (at the moment we are doing phone clinics and only operating on emergencies and cancers) etc but the vaccine is the only way out of this (unless you are New Zealand!).


----------



## mickeydg5

VACCINES
Depopulation

https://thedailycoin.org/2021/01/05/a-deleted-bill-gates-documentary-has-been-revived-video/


----------



## Vinsanitizer

anitoli said:


> Nope.


*DAMMIT!* 
.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> VACCINES
> Depopulation
> 
> https://thedailycoin.org/2021/01/05/a-deleted-bill-gates-documentary-has-been-revived-video/


----------



## purpleplexi

Vaccination doesn't seem a very popular option here. Does anyone really believe that they are at greater risk from the vaccine than the virus? I mean really?


----------



## DaDoc

In the "depopulation" scenario, I can't help but wonder if the virus was put on the populace as a means of getting rid of all us pesky baby boomers and old farts, since the virus is particularly lethal to older folks..We're now drawing SS, as well as filing a lot of medical claims that I'm sure is not popular with the insurance providers..Also to many, including some rather outspoken politicos, we're a burden on society whose "Carbon footprint needs to go away". In addition, a lot of us old fogeys have "undesirable" worldviews and ways of thinking in the current scheme of things that are very unpopular with those same people. I wonder if these self-styled crusaders will feel the same way if and when they become older?

Short answer..I seriously doubt it!

An evil and monsterous scenario indeed, to kill off any part of society for agenda-based purposes, but it's a brave new world out there. And besides, when it comes to money and power, there's no length that some will go to..


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Not going to take the other thread off topic, but the timing is curious. 

What a legend, and what a life.


----------



## mickeydg5

crossroadsnyc said:


> Not going to take the other thread off topic, but the timing is curious.
> 
> What a legend, and what a life.



What does this mean? A hoax? Nope, he is out.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> What does this mean? A hoax? Nope, he is out.
> 
> View attachment 84586



Sadly, yes, he's gone.


----------



## mickeydg5

Aaron looked pretty damn spry for his age while taking that vaccine. 17 days later he is dead.


----------



## CraigP

Took my second shot five days ago. So long suckers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"See you on the other side"


----------



## Vinsanitizer

CraigP said:


> Took my second shot five days ago. So long suckers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "See you on the other side"



But you have Aids. Aids protects you from the CV-19 shot, so your example is null and void.
.


----------



## anitoli

purpleplexi said:


> Vaccination doesn't seem a very popular option here. Does anyone really believe that they are at greater risk from the vaccine than the virus? I mean really?


In light of all the crap that's gone down in the last 20 years by the guys in the loop, i think it's fair to say only a fool would trust them.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> But you have Aids. Aids protects you from the CV-19 shot, so your example is null and void.
> .


He probly got the AIDS-01 vaccine too.


----------



## purpleplexi

Well over 400,000 deaths in the US, one guy (regrettably) dies two weeks after taking the vaccine and you see a conspiracy? I like a good 'those bastards are out to get us' theory as much as the next guy but to me that's a stretch.


----------



## Lo-Tek

DaDoc said:


> In the "depopulation" scenario, I can't help but wonder if the virus was put on the populace as a means of getting rid of all us pesky baby boomers and old farts, since the virus is particularly lethal to older folks..We're now drawing SS, as well as filing a lot of medical claims that I'm sure is not popular with the insurance providers..Also to many, including some rather outspoken politicos, we're a burden on society whose "Carbon footprint needs to go away". In addition, a lot of us old fogeys have "undesirable" worldviews and ways of thinking in the current scheme of things that are very unpopular with those same people. I wonder if these self-styled crusaders will feel the same way if and when they become older?
> 
> Short answer..I seriously doubt it!
> 
> An evil and monsterous scenario indeed, to kill off any part of society for agenda-based purposes, but it's a brave new world out there. And besides, when it comes to money and power, there's no length that some will go to..



Depopulation scenario? Sure the pandemic is bad but we could have taken some obvious steps that would have greatly reduced the toll. Like an actual nation wide shutdown when we had a chance to stem the spread which would make contact tracing now effective. Not to mention all the original down-playing which has led to the spread of misinformation. Not to mention the way a virus (and masks) have turned into politics instead of science.
So it's a problem we have willfully made worse.

As far as being a plot to get rid of boomers- I thought that in the States poorer and/or minority populations are getting hit the worst? And some countries are worse off than the US. I think the case mortality rate in Mexico is close to 10% but I could be remembering wrong.
Nah, unfortunately most boomers will probably survive! j/k


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Lo-Tek said:


> Depopulation scenario? Sure the pandemic is bad but we could have taken some obvious steps that would have greatly reduced the toll. Like an actual nation wide shutdown when we had a chance to stem the spread which would make contact tracing now effective. Not to mention all the original down-playing which has led to the spread of misinformation. Not to mention the way a virus (and masks) have turned into politics instead of science.
> So it's a problem we have willfully made worse.
> 
> As far as being a plot to get rid of boomers- I thought that in the States poorer and/or minority populations are getting hit the worst? And some countries are worse off than the US. I think the case mortality rate in Mexico is close to 10% but I could be remembering wrong.
> Nah, unfortunately most boomers will probably survive! j/k


I remember when we first shut down, a certain political party went absolutely ape shit.


----------



## Frodebro

purpleplexi said:


> Well over 400,000 deaths in the US, one guy (regrettably) dies two weeks after taking the vaccine and you see a conspiracy? I like a good 'those bastards are out to get us' theory as much as the next guy but to me that's a stretch.



I have read (in multiple places) that the overall death toll (regardless of cause) for 2020 was not all that different from previous years. That leads me to believe that either people are dying less from other causes, or else the actual Covid deaths are being misrepresented or embellished for whatever reason.


----------



## fat_lenny

Frodebro said:


> I have read (in multiple places) that the overall death toll (regardless of cause) for 2020 was not all that different from previous years. That leads me to believe that either people are dying less from other causes, or else the actual Covid deaths are being misrepresented or embellished for whatever reason.



Thats investing because the CDC says that 2020 had 300,000 to 400,000 more deaths in the US than the previous year. 

https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...-2020-deadliest-year-u-s-history-cdc-n1252078
https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...1d77c6-12e1-11eb-ba42-ec6a580836ed_story.html
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/coronavirus-excess-deaths-tracker

Guess it depends on what you read and what narrative you are looking for.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Just heard on the news they expect 90k deaths over the next month. I just looked online to see the vaccine schedule in my area and signed everybody up in my house. Look at the list youll be surprised who can get the vaccine first, depending on industries youre in might bump you to the front of the line, turns out 4 out of 5 of us in my house qualify for phase 1 which is right now!


----------



## mickeydg5

fat_lenny said:


> Thats investing because the CDC says that 2020 had 300,000 to 400,000 more deaths in the US than the previous year.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/health/heal...-2020-deadliest-year-u-s-history-cdc-n1252078
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...1d77c6-12e1-11eb-ba42-ec6a580836ed_story.html
> https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/coronavirus-excess-deaths-tracker
> 
> Guess it depends on what you read and what narrative you are looking for.


The CDC is a government type organization that should not be trusted. All of their numbers are false.

But it is a free country so trust who you would like.


----------



## anitoli

Been hearing this next stimulus cash will be withheld if you don't take the jab. Anyone hear this?


----------



## mickeydg5

pedecamp said:


> Just heard on the news they expect 90k deaths over the next month. I just looked online to see the vaccine schedule in my area and signed everybody up in my house. Look at the list youll be surprised who can get the vaccine first, depending on industries youre in might bump you to the front of the line, turns out 4 out of 5 of us in my house qualify for phase 1 which is right now!


Yet THEY are starting to tell businesses to get back up and run. How strange.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> Been hearing this next stimulus cash will be withheld if you don't take the jab. Anyone hear this?


My wife said "Well guess I am not getting a fucking stimulus check then." without hesitation. 
True.


----------



## mickeydg5

Frodebro said:


> I have read (in multiple places) that the overall death toll (regardless of cause) for 2020 was not all that different from previous years. That leads me to believe that either people are dying less from other causes, or else the actual Covid deaths are being misrepresented or embellished for whatever reason.


I have been saying this for almost a year.


----------



## paul-e-mann

mickeydg5 said:


> Yet THEY are starting to tell businesses to get back up and run. How strange.


Yeah thats why me and my wife decided its better to get shots sooner than later if possible, because they want to open businesses and schools right away.


----------



## paul-e-mann

mickeydg5 said:


> I have been saying this for almost a year.


Its all for political bull$h!t...


----------



## mickeydg5

pedecamp said:


> Yeah thats why me and my wife decided its better to get shots sooner than later if possible, because they want to open businesses and schools right away.


Are you serious?
Good luck.


----------



## mickeydg5

pedecamp said:


> Its all for political bull$h!t...


I believe it goes far beyond politics.


----------



## Biddlin

Lo-Tek said:


> Not to mention all the original down-playing which has led to the spread of misinformation.


Not to mention the derision and deletion of real information. In general of course, not here. Our wise and tolerant mods would never delete factual information to the detriment of our members.


----------



## mickeydg5

I suppose they would not.


----------



## purpleplexi

I wouldn't trust any government or institutional organisation to tell you the truth about smething like this - it's just not in their DNA. There might be lots of different reasons why they might lie in any given situation.
I particularly wouldn't trust the current UK government or the recent US one. Call me a cynic.


----------



## paul-e-mann

mickeydg5 said:


> Are you serious?
> Good luck.


I'm very serious, I have a house full of kids if they go back to school without shots! I dont think schools should be opened until everyone gets a shot. Work or school whats the difference, they are both crowded places to spread the disease, my work has us at home until we get shots, schools should do the same.


----------



## fat_lenny

mickeydg5 said:


> The CDC is a government type organization that should not be trusted. All of their numbers are false.
> 
> But it is a free country so trust who you would like.



thankfully I don’t live in your country. Cases of community transmission are pretty rare here, but you wouldn’t tolerate the attacks on your “freedom” to ultimately leave with feeedom to not have to worry about COVID. For the most part people here have gotten on with it and done what’s needed to be done when there have been flare ups. 

Short term pain, long term gain. 

You aren’t as free as you think you are.

Ill still be getting the vaccine when it’s available, but the low cases here mean our government has been able to take a bit more time in assessing and approving the vaccine. Still talking about another month until roll out starts.


----------



## fat_lenny

pedecamp said:


> I'm very serious, I have a house full of kids if they go back to school without shots! I dont think schools should be opened until everyone gets a shot. Work or school whats the difference, they are both crowded places to spread the disease, my work has us at home until we get shots, schools should do the same.



when my state locked down and work from home was mandated, we had the same argument about kids and schools. 

the schools only locked down for about a few weeks, and most of that was school holidays. The overarching word from the government was that school ages were less likely to spread the virus. I’d love to read up on why that is supposedly the case. 

our school year starts again today. Notice from the school was this year things like water bubblers will again be operational as will school trips and excursions.


----------



## mickeydg5

Well I hope you people who want Covid-19 test and vaccines like *anal insertion swabs *because that is where it is going.
Look it up. They claim the testing is more accurate that way.

Have fun with the back door sodomizing.

I hope THEY give you a reach around.


----------



## Frodebro

Fear is a very effective tool for controlling the population. Get people scared enough, and they'll willingly agree to all kinds of crazy things just to feel safer. And the media fear mongering has been in high gear since this whole thing started, which only adds to the problem. 

Notice how the media spends very little time on things like survival rates and which demographics are actually at risk of serious illness or death? Instead, they spin everything to make it sound like a Covid infection is an instant death warrant. It isn't. Does that mean we should ignore it? Of course not. Just take the time to learn as much as you can about what is really going on and make an educated risk assessment from there.


----------



## Trouble

Just had a couple more friends get covid and a guy I work with his daughter caught it living in his house and he didn't catch it............I would rather catch covid than vaccine


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Aids.


----------



## Trident

I think they have a cure VIN.....I often wonder, most that have that stuffs keel over in just some time, Ole Magic J is still kickin and doing well...Hmmmmmm


----------



## Vinsanitizer

COVID may come and COVID may morph. But Aids is here to stay, day after day.

For as long as each and every one of you has Aids, there will be

*Aids.
*
And everyone has Aids.
.


----------



## Lo-Tek

My wife will be volunteering at an inoculation location as a way to get the vax quicker. She may get her first shot as soon as tomorrow.
I'm still hoping my wait won't be too long but in light of the UK version being in Michigan now perhaps I will need to volunteer too. Just to speed it up.

Seems like with so many people collecting unemployment they could find a way to pay people and get them back to work? Now I gotta work full time and volunteer too?

So far everybody I know has done okay with the shot. Though my sister did develop pericarditis recently it seems unlikely to be a result of the vaccine. I have not seen that listed as a side effect of the vaccine anyway.
Interestingly there seems to be some evidence that people who had an asymptomatic case of covid may develop pericarditis months after the original covid infection. I don't believe my sister had an antigen test but the nasal swab was negative.

We have another guy out at work. Second time in just the last 4-6 weeks a coworker has been out. His son was exposed at school. Waiting on test results now. My other coworker appears to have recovered pretty well but his wife was sick for several weeks. No hospital though.


----------



## mickeydg5

Trident said:


> I think they have a cure VIN.....I often wonder, most that have that stuffs keel over in just some time, Ole Magic J is still kickin and doing well...Hmmmmmm


You have to take money baths.
Don't you watch South Park?


----------



## anitoli

For Christ's sake this has been going on for how long now? Viruses do not do multiple waves. Covid19 is OVER. This is more bs for the biggest bullshitters the world has ever known, the aristocracy. What is Fraudulent Fauci's latest recommendation? Wear TWO fuckin masks. Is anybody listening to this shit?


----------



## Trouble

I think 3 masks would work better.


----------



## MarshallDog

So I know several people who have gotten it and they all say they have had no issues at all. One person who studies vaccines says there are no possible issues with it at all and it does not alter your DNA!!!


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Well I hope you people who want Covid-19 test and vaccines like *anal insertion swabs *because that is where it is going.
> Look it up. They claim the testing is more accurate that way.
> 
> Have fun with the back door sodomizing.
> 
> I hope THEY give you a reach around.



Whats wrong with anal swabbing, it has to feel better than up your nose to your fucking brain, that is not fun at all...


----------



## rick16v

MarshallDog said:


> So I know several people who have gotten it and they all say they have had no issues at all. One person who studies vaccines says there are no possible issues with it at all and it does not alter your DNA!!!



I cringe when I see people saying it alters DNA! 

5 minutes reading explains exactly how it works, it's incredibly clever.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> Whats wrong with anal swabbing, it has to feel better than up your nose to your fucking brain, that is not fun at all...


It has more to do with you getting used to anal play just like that ass vacuuming thing they do to people. It is all part of the Satanic plan.
By the way, do you know about the special spoons THEY stick up someone's nose to scoop balls of brains out for devouring. Now compare that to your nose swab.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> So I know several people who have gotten it and they all say they have had no issues at all. One person who studies vaccines says there are no possible issues with it at all and it does not alter your DNA!!!


Well then.
I would not bother having that conversation with them if they are not smart enough to know that the virus itself is changing your DNA.

Do not think of DNA/RNA as a physical thing but rather a program. The virus is another part, a third party program. If it can get in and alter the main programming then it alters your DNA.


----------



## mickeydg5

rick16v said:


> I cringe when I see people saying it alters DNA!
> 
> 5 minutes reading explains exactly how it works, it's incredibly clever.


I thought it to be quite basic.
Physically doing it takes a bit of effort.


----------



## mickeydg5

*Merck Discontinues Development of SARS-CoV-2/COVID-19 Vaccine*

In these studies, both V590 and V591 were generally well tolerated, but the immune responses were inferior to those seen following natural infection 

Merck Discontinues Development of SARS-CoV-2/COVID-19 Vaccine Candidates; Continues Development of Two Investigational Therapeutic Candidates - Merck.com


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> ... It is all part of the Satanic plan...










rick16v said:


> I cringe when I see people saying it alters DNA!
> 
> 5 minutes reading explains exactly how it works, it's incredibly clever.



I saw a great new conspiracy today: the California wild fires were started by lasers in outer space and specifically targeted homes owned by people belonging to a specific political party.
Where do people come up with this stuff? lol, but sad too.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> For Christ's sake this has been going on for how long now? Viruses do not do multiple waves. Covid19 is OVER. This is more bs for the biggest bullshitters the world has ever known, the aristocracy. What is Fraudulent Fauci's latest recommendation? Wear TWO fuckin masks. Is anybody listening to this shit?


Fauci is a fraud.

Read above about Merck.


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> I saw a great new conspiracy today: the California wild fires were started by lasers in outer space and specifically targeted homes owned by people belonging to a specific political party.
> Where do people come up with this stuff? lol, but sad too.


Laugh now, cry later.


----------



## mickeydg5

In Gibraltar prior to January 6th only 10 deaths were attributed to Covid-19.
More lock down came.
53 people have died in Gibraltar in 10 days after vaccinations with the Pfizer Covid-19 started.

Of course they are spinning the story now.

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2021-01-gibraltar-reels-covid-deaths-quadruple.html


----------



## Biddlin

Don't you hate it when I'm right? I do. On this topic I am and have been, but there is no point in casting more pearls.


----------



## mickeydg5

Biddlin said:


> Don't you hate it when I'm right? I do. On this topic I am and have been, but there is no point in casting more pearls.


I notice you periodically post the above.
How about a synopsis? 
I do not want to go back, search out and read everything you have posted.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

mickeydg5 said:


> I notice you periodically post the above.
> How about a synopsis?
> I do not want to go back, search out and read everything you have posted.


I can sum up all his takes for you:


I am a genius.
You are an obtuse blatherskite


----------



## mickeydg5

LPMarshall hack said:


> I can sum up all his takes for you:
> 
> I am a genius.
> You are an obtuse blatherskite


I want details on what was actually said, all that he was right about.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Well then.
> I would not bother having that conversation with them if they are not smart enough to know that the virus itself is changing your DNA.
> 
> Do not think of DNA/RNA as a physical thing but rather a program. The virus is another part, a third party program. If it can get in and alter the main programming then it alters your DNA.



RNA is what delivers the vaccine into the cells and I was told its the same RNA thats been used over the last several decades for other vaccines..it has nothing to do with the DNA changing. This vaccine has been developed just like many others only they are getting better at it. Ive had many vaccines including the new 2 stage shingles vaccine with no issues. I was told this by two people in different health care professions, Im repeating what they said by memory so I may be missing some details here but the point is the point and they are both fine.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> I notice you periodically post the above.
> How about a synopsis?
> I do not want to go back, search out and read everything you have posted.



You are wasting your time, just ignore him like most do


----------



## MarshallDog

LPMarshall hack said:


> I can sum up all his takes for you:
> 
> 
> I am a genius.
> You are an obtuse blatherskite


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> RNA is what delivers the vaccine into the cells and I was told its the same RNA thats been used over the last several decades for other vaccines..it has nothing to do with the DNA changing. This vaccine has been developed just like many others only they are getting better at it. Ive had many vaccines including the new 2 stage shingles vaccine with no issues. I was told this by two people in different health care professions, Im repeating what they said by memory so I may be missing some details here but the point is the point and they are both fine.


Yes, yes and yes.

I know I am stupid and clueless but bear with me.

Your DNA itself is not altered permanently yet.
DNA is a base program. It is instruction. If something is introduced to alter the instruction then it alters the outcome. You are altered.

Lets see, DNA is a machine language while RNA is an assembly language. A virus or vaccine is a source program written into assembly language. The source program is translated into an object program. The object program is guess what, a form of machine language, executable as is your DNA.

Why do you think these computer/programming moguls are so involved?
Each and every one of us is a walking machine, a very complicated computerized organic machine.

Organisms can and will adapt and change. That transformation can become innate. That changes your DNA.

Anyway, they call a computer virus a virus for a reason. It can change things, enough to alter slightly and all the way to enough for shut down.

I cannot make it any simpler that that.


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> You are wasting your time, just ignore him like most do


Everyone and everything is interesting to me. All has a purpose. It needs to be found and understood.


----------



## Biddlin

mickeydg5 said:


> I do not want to go back, search out and read everything you have posted.


Too bad, the mods deleted it and I would be violating policy if I reposted it. Remember, this isn't a constitutionally protected site. No 1st amendment and no looking back once it's in the crapper. But even LPMarshall hack will attest I accurately predicted the consequences, timeline and mortality figures for ignoring medical and scientific advice.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Everyone and everything is interesting to me. All has a purpose. It needs to be found and understood.



I have better things to do with my time for sure


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Biddlin said:


> Too bad, the mods deleted it and I would be violating policy if I reposted it. Remember, this isn't a constitutionally protected site. No 1st amendment and no looking back once it's in the crapper. But even LPMarshall hack will attest I accurately predicted the consequences, timeline and mortality figures for ignoring medical and scientific advice.


No you didn’t. You pontificated and bloviated like a true blatherskite


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> Yes, yes and yes.
> 
> I know I am stupid and clueless but bear with me.
> 
> Your DNA itself is not altered permanently yet.
> DNA is a base program. It is instruction. If something is introduced to alter the instruction then it alters the outcome. You are altered.
> 
> Lets see, DNA is a machine language while RNA is an assembly language. A virus or vaccine is a source program written into assembly language. The source program is translated into an object program. The object program is guess what, a form of machine language, executable as is your DNA.
> 
> Why do you think these computer/programming moguls are so involved?
> Each and every one of us is a walking machine, a very complicated computerized organic machine.
> 
> Organisms can and will adapt and change. That transformation can become innate. That changes your DNA.
> 
> Anyway, they call a computer virus a virus for a reason. It can change things, enough to alter slightly and all the way to enough for shut down.
> 
> I cannot make it any simpler that that.



I can see why you have fear of this but speaking for myself anyway, I have had no issues with any of the many other vaccines I have had since I was a kid and the delivery method and the vaccine testing and knowledge is better than ever through all these decades of use. I am not going to rush to get it but in time I will...and by the sounds of it, get ready and prep thy self because you will have no option.


----------



## MarshallDog

LPMarshall hack said:


> No you didn’t. You pontificated and bloviated like a true blatherskite


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> I can see why you have fear of this but speaking for myself anyway, I have had no issues with any of the many other vaccines I have had since I was a kid and the delivery method and the vaccine testing and knowledge is better than ever through all these decades of use. I am not going to rush to get it but in time I will...and by the sounds of it, get ready and prep thy self because you will have no option.


I do not have a fear.
I see no reason to partake in these vaccines and do have options.


----------



## MarshallDog

mickeydg5 said:


> I do not have a fear.
> I see no reason to partake in these vaccines and do have options.



1. It sure and hell sounds like it!
2. Based on whats going on you will not have a choice unless maybe you move to another cuntry?


----------



## mickeydg5

MarshallDog said:


> 1. It sure and hell sounds like it!
> 2. Based on whats going on you will not have a choice unless maybe you move to another cuntry?


You are funny.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Folks who used to be





Folks you constantly see





Folks forever gone





A new magic wand


----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## Biddlin

@LPMarshall hack
You know the truth.


----------



## mickeydg5

Biddlin said:


> Too bad, the mods deleted it and I would be violating policy if I reposted it. Remember, this isn't a constitutionally protected site. No 1st amendment and no looking back once it's in the crapper. But even LPMarshall hack will attest I accurately predicted the consequences, timeline and mortality figures for ignoring medical and scientific advice.


Wait, ignore advice?
Which advice, the advice that it was fake or that it was real?

That helps determine my understanding of your quantitative predictions.


----------



## Biddlin

mickeydg5 said:


> your quantitative predictions.


Back in March and April of 2020 I very accurately predicted the rate of spread, the death rate and the total number of infections on 01/01/2021.
Applying the same methods I could do the same again, but to what end? When you believe in Voodoo, bio-chemistry and statistics are superstition.


----------



## mickeydg5

Biddlin said:


> I predicted the rate of spread, the death rate and the total number of infections on 01/01/2021.
> Applying the same methods I could do the same again, but to what end? When you believe in Voodoo, bio-chemistry and statistics are superstition.


Well I guess it is because I believe all numbers that are shown are false and are according to the agenda of an unseen enemy.
Are those the numbers you agree with and prophesized?


----------



## Biddlin

mickeydg5 said:


> I *believe* all numbers that are shown are false



Then any evidence is useless and you deserve no pearl.


----------



## C-Grin

mickeydg5 said:


> Well I guess it is because I believe all numbers that are shown are false and are according to the agenda of an unseen enemy.
> Are those the numbers you agree with and prophesized?


Well we have proven that we are so good at counting.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Biddlin said:


> @LPMarshall hack
> You know the truth.


I do


----------



## Trouble

how about some evidence, they have been removing it quickly so it is hard to find. 
and to think they use to say when something is on the internet it never goes away.


----------



## DaDoc

Well, it's looking like as of this morning there's a lot of doctors coming out and saying that the "pre-vaccine" cure of the hydro-quinine stuff, along with the other two medicines, I think they call it a Z-pack or something like that, was just as good, and possibly safer, than this so-called vaccine is. When it first came out last year the media was screaming about it being "deadly" and "only a fool would take it, it will KILL you!" Hell, the hydro-quinine stuff has been being used in other countries to treat malaria for decades, and it's not killing anyone..FACT.

But of course, since a certain person was endorsing it, it was nothing but bad, nasty, evil, poisonous stuff!

I went to dinner and a jam session last night at our next door neighbor's house, and he works in the health-care biz. He also recently went through a bout with covid himself. We had a fairly lengthy discussion about this subject over dinner after I asked him outright what he thought about the whole vaccine question, as I was on the fence about whether or not to take it.

He said he wasn't going to take it, as the old cure was just as effective, less risky, and wayyy cheaper. He then went on to explain how the whole covid/vaccine frenzy was a fear campaign brought on by politicos, the media, and big pharma. He then went on to quote some figures as to how much $$$$ big pharma was going to make from the vaccine, along with the stockholders, many of whom are the aforementioned players in all this. He also mentioned how much influence and pull big pharma has in both politics and media circles.

He added that, in the countries where the hydro-quinine stuff is in common use for malaria prevention, the covid rate is incredibly low!

Funny thing is, I turned on the news this morning and here's these doctors basically saying the SAME EXACT THING he was saying last night!

Another thing that the doctors on the news were in full agreement with, was this..The politicos, the media, and social media needed to cease and desist on playing scientists and doctors when it come to pandemics and to shitcan the fear tactics, like RIGHT NOW! They stated that due to all the fear-mongering, there was likely a lot of people who died because they were afraid to take the previous cure.


So now I'm even more on the fence as to taking the vaccine..I may see if it's possible just to get the "old" cure, or at least have it on standby if I were to need it.


----------



## mickeydg5

Travis398 said:


> how about some evidence, they have been removing it quickly so it is hard to find.
> and to think they use to say when something is on the internet it never goes away.



I saw this one.
It is a shame what some people do to others.


----------



## Trouble

There was another video I posted much earlier where a doctor representing "the leagues of justice" doctors. 

they had the cure early on and they proved it by September. He was lecturing our senators boasting 100% success rates for medical workers they treated. I heard now that video disappeared from YouTube. 

They are robbing us while we look the other way, and taking our freedom at the same time.


----------



## Australian

Travis398 said:


> There was another video I posted much earlier where a doctor representing "the leagues of justice" doctors.
> 
> they had the cure early on and they proved it by September. He was lecturing our senators boasting 100% success rates for medical workers they treated. I heard now that video disappeared from YouTube.
> 
> They are robbing us while we look the other way, and taking our freedom at the same time.



The corona virus was created to balance the surplus of old decaying bodies.
They’re a drain on the welfare system.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> The corona virus was created to balance the surplus of old decaying bodies.
> They’re a drain on the welfare system.


No, that's not it.
.


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> No, that's not it.
> .




The tally agrees with my divine proposal.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> The tally agrees with my divine proposal.


No.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> The corona virus was created to balance the surplus of old decaying bodies.
> They’re a drain on the welfare system.


The purpose for the Chinese Virus was multifold, unlike the AIDS test. Right Vin?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> The purpose for the Chinese Virus was multifold, unlike the AIDS test. Right Vin?


Yes. No, wait - I forget now. We're like 37 pages in, I picked up some new gear, and I forgot the point. Something about UFO's I think.

or a microchip
or the presidential election
or China trying to take over the US
or Russiagate
or Antifa
or BLM
or the iPhone 13s
or 5G mind control
or the eradication of paper currency
or an economical/financial restart
or maybe it *WAS *about Aids
or maybe like you said - a plethorical amalgam of thingies brought on by subsidiaries of a multitude of Capitalist corporations.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Yes. No, wait - I forget now. We're like 37 pages in, I picked up some new gear, and I forgot the point. Something about UFO's I think.
> 
> or a microchip
> or the presidential election
> or China trying to take over the US
> or Russiagate
> or Antifa
> or BLM
> or the iPhone 13s
> or 5G mind control
> or the eradication of paper currency
> or an economical/financial restart
> or maybe it *WAS *about Aids
> or maybe like you said - a plethorical amalgam of thingies.


Yes, it is about everything.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Yes, it is about everything.


Ok, let's go with that then. 
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Ok, let's go with that then.
> .


May Kitteh live long and prosper.


----------



## What?

fitz288 said:


> I'm going to listen to the scientists that know more about this than the conspiracists.



Problem is that scientists aren't one sort with one view. There is a range of views and opinions (from scientists) on the issue, some actually based in science, some with a greater public well-being agenda, and some with profit motivations. There has essentially been one view on the issue repeatedly broadcast across all corporate media and social media since the beginning of this thing, and that usually indicates that big money interests are at play.

I work in healthcare and so have seen some of the toll in person (and effects of vaccines), I have read the manufacturer's vaccine data (what is available of it), and I have taken in a range of views on the issue. I am left thinking that some of the most susceptible people might benefit from the vaccines, others not. But this is not a simple issue, and everyone has to form their own view on it. And I feel that the only way to do that is to seek out and take in a range of views, hopefully primarily science-based.

Here is *just one* other view from a few scientists who happen to oppose the dominant view (Dr Sunetra Gupta, Dr. Jay Bhattacharya, and Dr. Martin Kulldorff)


----------



## Vinsanitizer

If we ignore it, it will go away.


----------



## What?

Vinsanitizer said:


> If we ignore it, it will go away.



So it's less dangerous than herpes then.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

What? said:


> So it's less dangerous than herpes then.


Well, Aids actually.
.


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> The purpose for the Chinese Virus was multifold, unlike the AIDS test. Right Vin?



AID’s was directed at the mentally ill.
Corona is directed at the ‘past use by date’ folk.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> If we ignore it, it will go away.


You just described the Walking Dead of the United States.
That is the mentality of the majority of Americans, sleeping Americans.


----------



## mickeydg5

Australian said:


> AID’s was directed at the mentally ill.
> Corona is directed at the ‘past use by date’ folk.


Again, tip of the iceberg thing right there.


----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## Lo-Tek

Wisconsin pharmacist who destroyed 600 doses also thinks Earth is flat!
Lol- what a shock. He also doesn’t believe the sky is real!
What???
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/w...-is-flat-fbi-says/ar-BB1dhvnD?ocid=uxbndlbing

Do we have any flat earthers here? 

How the hell can people think the Earth is flat? Amazing!


----------



## mickeydg5

Right at the top it says MSN News powered by Microsoft News and put out by The Washington Post.

By the way, Asgard is flat.


----------



## anitoli

Lo-Tek said:


> Wisconsin pharmacist who destroyed 600 doses also thinks Earth is flat!
> Lol- what a shock. He also doesn’t believe the sky is real!
> What???
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/w...-is-flat-fbi-says/ar-BB1dhvnD?ocid=uxbndlbing
> 
> Do we have any flat earthers here?
> 
> How the hell can people think the Earth is flat? Amazing!


I have no idea if the earth is flat but i can guarantee you my GF was.................


----------



## Lo-Tek

See, I knew we had to have some flat earthers. lol


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> I have no idea if the earth is flat but i can guarantee you my GF was.................


Was??????????????????


----------



## MarshallDog

Lo-Tek said:


> Wisconsin pharmacist who destroyed 600 doses also thinks Earth is flat!
> Lol- what a shock. He also doesn’t believe the sky is real!
> What???
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/w...-is-flat-fbi-says/ar-BB1dhvnD?ocid=uxbndlbing
> 
> Do we have any flat earthers here?
> 
> How the hell can people think the Earth is flat? Amazing!



A complete idiot and he should lose his license and be committed!


----------



## GregM

anitoli said:


> I have no idea if the earth is flat but i can guarantee you my GF was.................


She wasn't under 12 was she???


----------



## Vinsanitizer

The only issue I have with the notion of any "modern" disease being a conspiracy against some group of assumed innocents, is that such virii have been around since the dawn of man and beast, yet the only things proven effective on a grand scale are fire and watershed. And I'm not even sure about fire. Heck, we don't even have theorists who can unanimously agree on a singular, comprehensible motive.

Seems more like "conspiracy" is the new word for "magic", meaning that whatever we can't explain in obvious terms must be of some hidden agenda. In mythos the gods were to blame. Personally, I prefer to default to UFO's, as that seems to cover all of the basic food groups plus dessert.

Aids came from UFO's. I'm comfortable not knowing why.
.


----------



## Frodebro

Vinsanitizer said:


> The only issue I have with the notion of any "modern" disease being a conspiracy against some group of assumed innocents, is that such virii have been around since the dawn of man and beast, yet the only things proven effective on a grand scale are fire and watershed. And I'm not even sure about fire. Heck, we don't even have theorists who can unanimously agree on a singular, comprehensible motive.
> 
> Seems more like "conspiracy" is the new word for "magic", meaning that whatever we can't explain in obvious terms must be of some hidden agenda. In mythos the gods were to blame. Personally, I prefer to default to UFO's, as that seems to cover all of the basic food groups plus dessert.
> 
> Aids came from UFO's. I'm comfortable not knowing why.
> .



My issue is that I am skeptical of the motivations of those who are forcing the general population to live in fear of their own shadows. Money and power are all that I can come up with.


----------



## Trident

Yes Vin....AIDS did come from UFO’s cuzzz BIGFOOTZ gave it to them

The Aliens now have AIDS


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Frodebro said:


> My issue is that I am skeptical of the motivations of those who are forcing the general population to live in fear of their own shadows. Money and power are all that I can come up with.



I considered that as well, and if you're saying that something suspicious usually lurks in the shadows whenever authorities cause fear and loss of freedom, then I wouldn't disagree with you. But it makes more sense to me to say that CV19 happened (for whatever reason if there is one) and government officials are merely (if "merely" applies) taking advantage of the circumstances. The reason I say that is because when I look at the likes of say, local governing "authorities", I see a pile of swindling liars who aren't collectively smart enough to conspire a circle jerk, let alone coordinate a pandemic from the top-down.
.


----------



## Frodebro

Vinsanitizer said:


> I considered that as well, and if you're saying that something suspicious usually lurks in the shadows whenever authorities cause fear and loss of freedom, then I wouldn't disagree with you. But it makes more sense to me to say that CV19 happened (for whatever reason if there is one) and government officials are merely (if "merely" applies) taking advantage of the circumstances. The reason I say that is because when I look at the likes of say, the local governing "authorities" in my state as an example, I see a pile of swindling liars who aren't smart enough to conspire a circle jerk, let alone coordinate a pandemic from the top-down.



I think you and I are on the same page here.


----------



## GregM

Politicians get paid no matter what, journos making up click bait is more likely the answer, then the polliez jump on to try get re-elected


----------



## Frodebro

GregM said:


> Politicians get paid no matter what, journos making up click bait is more likely the answer, then the polliez jump on to try get re-elected



Many of them have net worths that far exceed what would be possible with their salaries alone. They're definitely getting paid...


----------



## Trouble

You guys are safe tonight, I only post on this thread after 3 beers.


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> A complete idiot and he should lose his license and be committed!



He is going to plead guilty but I did not see what the penalties will be.
Crazy though. If he doesn't want it that's one thing but why try to block others? Especially while we are still in the early stages- elderly, first responders, at risk people.
Then there was the "protest" out west too.

I like a good conspiracy but just can't wrap my head around flat earthers; how, could you possibly believe the Earth is flat? That's beyond me. lol


----------



## Frodebro

Lo-Tek said:


> I like a good conspiracy but just can't wrap my head around flat earthers; how, could you possibly believe the Earth is flat? That's beyond me. lol



There are people out there who are convinced that anything that is beyond their own mental capacity cannot be possible.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Lo-Tek said:


> He is going to plead guilty but I did not see what the penalties will be.
> Crazy though. If he doesn't want it that's one thing but why try to block others? Especially while we are still in the early stages- elderly, first responders, at risk people.
> Then there was the "protest" out west too.
> 
> I like a good conspiracy but just can't wrap my head around flat earthers; how, could you possibly believe the Earth is flat? That's beyond me. lol



Pfft., "globe-tard".


----------



## Lo-Tek

Frodebro said:


> There are people out there who are convinced that anything that is beyond their own mental capacity cannot be possible.



Yeah, but don't people realize our ancestors figured this out just by navigating by the stars?
What about the guy who died in a home rocket trying to see for himself if the Earth is flat. Why not just book a ticket on a cruise? 
I don't know. We (the country) have kind of gone off the rails with regards to conspiracies. It's good cover for the conspiracy cases that might actually be real though. The whole notion of "conspiracy theory" looses all credibility when every dumb thing gets thrown in the mix.
Like the microchip in vaccines- I'm no expert but wouldn't that be pretty easy to prove? That just seems beyond the realm of what's reasonable to me.


----------



## Frodebro

Lo-Tek said:


> Yeah, but don't people realize our ancestors figured this out just by navigating by the stars?
> What about the guy who died in a home rocket trying to see for himself if the Earth is flat. Why not just book a ticket on a cruise?
> I don't know. We (the country) have kind of gone off the rails with regards to conspiracies. It's good cover for the conspiracy cases that might actually be real though. The whole notion of "conspiracy theory" looses all credibility when every dumb thing gets thrown in the mix.
> Like the microchip in vaccines- I'm no expert but wouldn't that be pretty easy to prove? That just seems beyond the realm of what's reasonable to me.



The freaky part is that some of these conspiracy theories undoubtably get started by groups that are trying to cover up OTHER things that they're up to. Area 51/UFO conspiracies is one that comes immediately to mind. The Air Force didn't want people to know about all of the top secret aircraft they were testing in the desert, so the UFO thing was a pretty handy distraction.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Lo-Tek said:


> Yeah, but don't people realize our ancestors figured this out just by navigating by the stars?
> What about the guy who died in a home rocket trying to see for himself if the Earth is flat. Why not just book a ticket on a cruise?
> I don't know. We (the country) have kind of gone off the rails with regards to conspiracies. It's good cover for the conspiracy cases that might actually be real though. The whole notion of "conspiracy theory" looses all credibility when every dumb thing gets thrown in the mix.
> Like the microchip in vaccines- I'm no expert but wouldn't that be pretty easy to prove? That just seems beyond the realm of what's reasonable to me.



The Flat Earth conspiracy is a psyop intended to confuse/distract people from discovering the Kingdom of Agartha located _inside_ our Hollow Earth.


----------



## mickeydg5

People who travel slow enough witness short term timespace. The edge of the world is always within sight.
People at normal speed witness short term spacetime. They move fast enough that they always see the future earth up ahead.

That is a little 3/4 dimensional joke.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

crossroadsnyc said:


> The Flat Earth conspiracy is a psyop intended to confuse/distract people from discovering the Kingdom of Agartha located _inside_ our Hollow Earth.


----------



## DaDoc

Elvis didn't die, he just went home!


----------



## GregM

DaDoc said:


> Elvis didn't die, he just went home!


Because he didn't want the vaccine?


----------



## Vinsanitizer




----------



## mickeydg5

DaDoc said:


> Elvis didn't die, he just went home!


Burger King?


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


>


Ahhh!
A flying mirliton!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Proof that the earth is flat. Otherwise, there'd be no reference point.
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Proof that the earth is flat. Otherwise, there'd be no reference point.
> .


So, the Earth is the Universe's cutting board.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Ahhh!
> A flying mirliton!



And a Domestic:


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> So, the Earth is the Universe's cutting board.


Yes.
.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Vinsanitizer said:


>


----------



## Vinsanitizer

crossroadsnyc said:


>



.


----------



## anitoli

GregM said:


> She wasn't under 12 was she???


LOL, no she was 46 and flat as a pancake, but her chops were impressive................


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Vinsanitizer said:


> .


----------



## Australian

mickeydg5 said:


> Again, tip of the iceberg thing right there.



I'll take that as a commendation of sound judgment.


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> LOL, no she was 46 and flat as a pancake, but her chops were impressive................


As weird and impressive as these chops?




Can you imagine curling your finger in that?


----------



## Trident

I thought ELVIS n Princess Diana were driving the streets of heaven in his golden caddy


----------



## mickeydg5

Trident said:


> I thought ELVIS n Princess Diana were driving the streets of heaven in his golden caddy


Exactly what is heaven?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

mickeydg5 said:


> Exactly what is heaven?



Exactly? Damn, that's specific. I mean, I could tell you the specific answer, but then I'd be breaking the rules. That's not cool. I'm just gonna have to keep this super secret to myself, and ask that everyone else do the same.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Exactly what is heaven?





crossroadsnyc said:


> Exactly? Damn, that's specific. I mean, I could tell you the specific answer, but then I'd be breaking the rules. That's not cool. I'm just gonna have to keep this super secret to myself, and ask that everyone else do the same.



C'mon you's guys!
Don't you's know that heaven is "_Where The Streets Have No Name_"?
That was the whole reason GPS was invented.
Sheesh!

Here, lookit:


.


----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## Vinsanitizer

*Is the vaxxime going mandatory yet?* Where are we with this? I predicted quite a while ago that it eventually would, most likely by corporations, as a requirement for continued employment. (I swore off reading and watching "news" because all journalists and politicians, are pure. unadulterated. Satanists. and I'm just not into that sort of thing right now, ever. Plus, it started driving me nuts, also.)


----------



## Trident

“Hillbilly Idea” VIN......
Lets go on a bean diet for the next few months and God help the poor soul that would allow us to be in the same room with them....*BWAHAHAHAHA......*


----------



## Trident

mickeydg5 said:


> Exactly what is heaven?



Someplace that we are not


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Trident said:


> “Hillbilly Idea” VIN......
> Lets go on a bean diet for the next few months and God help the poor soul that would allow us to be in the same room with them....*BWAHAHAHAHA......*


*Oooof. *
.


----------



## Brek

anitoli said:


> mRNA vaccine. Never approved or used in the US before, and never fully tested. Who wants to be the guinea pig?
> 
> "The first Covid-19 vaccine to reach the market will be one completely unalike any before. Developed by Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna is new mRNA technology, never before approved for use in humans in the United States; “m” is for Messenger. This vaccine does not have the coronavirus in it. Instead, it instructs your body to make the Covid-19 spike protein. Once injected, you create a threat to yourself and then go to war against the threat you created. This is deliberate manipulation of the very core of our biological makeup. This vaccine has a very real potential to alter who and what we are."


I really hope so, as a species we are not very nice most of the time.


----------



## Trident

Maybe add a lil SAUERKRAUT with those beans for a lil texture for the big BLOW

And some hard boiled eggs for good measure


----------



## Lo-Tek

Brek said:


> I really hope so, as a species we are not very nice most of the time.



The preponderance of evidence seems to confirm that we are the worst species ever. lol.


----------



## Biddlin

Lo-Tek said:


> The preponderance of evidence seems to confirm that we are the worst species ever. lol.


You need to look beyond the Marshall forum.


----------



## mickeydg5

Here is a good one.

Andrew Brooks, professor who developed the first saliva test for Covid-19 dies unexpectedly on January 23 2021 at the good ole age of 51 from a heart attack.

I told you guys not to trust this damn pandemic along with THEIR nasal brain cavity and anal swabs as well as THEIR vaccines.


----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## Lo-Tek

Biddlin said:


> You need to look beyond the Marshall forum.



Boy, I don't know. I see the good sometimes but then again just look at what we do to the planet, other species and each other. We're in a period of mass extinctions right now- guess why.
My comment was a bit tongue-in-cheek but we really are kind of a cancer.
Until we move beyond consumerism as a foundation for society we are doomed...
Or maybe I'm just currently in a pessimistic frame of mind and feeling generally disgusted. lol


----------



## Lo-Tek

mickeydg5 said:


> Here is a good one.
> 
> Andrew Brooks, professor who developed the first saliva test for Covid-19 dies unexpectedly on January 23 2021 at the good ole age of 51 from a heart attack.
> 
> I told you guys not to trust this damn pandemic along with THEIR nasal brain cavity and anal swabs as well as THEIR vaccines.



I don't get it.
Don't people die of heart attacks all the time? I know people who have died younger than that.
Or does this have something to do with Bill Gates again?
You got a link to another faked video?


----------



## Gunner64

You know how it is..everything needs to be a conspiracy theory nowadays...it's the new American way.


----------



## mickeydg5

Lo-Tek said:


> I don't get it.
> Don't people die of heart attacks all the time? I know people who have died younger than that.
> Or does this have something to do with Bill Gates again?
> You got a link to another faked video?


Nope. I just mentioned that people die for great reasons. Have a nice day.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Gunner64 said:


> You know how it is..everything needs to be a conspiracy theory nowadays...it's the new American way.


Actually, "everything needs to be a conspiracy today" would be a more accurate way of putting it. A conspiracy theory is merely an unconfirmed conspiracy. So it's like I said before, "conspiracy theory" is just the modern term for things people can't explain. In ancient times they blamed the sun, the "gods" of mythology, more recently witch craft and "magick", then religion, and now everything's a "conspiracy". At least, that's my theory.
.


----------



## Gunner64

Vinsanitizer said:


> Actually, "everything needs to be a conspiracy today" would be a more accurate way of putting it. A conspiracy theory is merely an unconfirmed conspiracy. So it's like I said before, "conspiracy theory" is just the modern term for things people can't explain. In ancient times they blamed the sun, the "gods" of mythology, more recently witch craft and "magick", then religion, and now everything's a "conspiracy". At least, that's my theory.
> .


I agree to a degree, but some of these conspiracy theories are just made up retarded bullshit... theories like Staged school shootings, and the Gov. Ran by child molesting cannibal satanists..stupid shit like that makes stupid people believe and do stupid shit.


----------



## DaDoc

Trident said:


> Maybe add a lil SAUERKRAUT with those beans for a lil texture for the big BLOW
> 
> And some hard boiled eggs for good measure



George Carlin had a stand-up bit he did about how to deal with the terrorists who at the time were holed up in caves in places like Afganistan..He said to recruit a bunch of fat, middle aged guys, feed them nothing but cheese and cabbage for about a month or so, and then drop them into the caves as deadly "fart squads"..

Sauerkraut would probably work even better..


----------



## DaDoc

Gunner64 said:


> I agree to a degree, but some of these conspiracy theories are just made up retarded bullshit... theories like Staged school shootings, and the Gov. Ran by child molesting cannibal satanists..stupid shit like that makes stupid people believe and do stupid shit.


 
Agreed some of it is really out there, fer sure..But the problem at this point in time is EVERYTHING that goes against certain groups, parties, and individuals are being labelled as "conspiracy theories". Such labelling is an excellent way to discredit those who go against their agendas, and so legit (and very serious) problems are being brushed aside along with the nonsense.

The thing one needs to keep in mind is that where there's smoke, there's usually fire.


----------



## GregM

DaDoc said:


> Agreed some of it is really out there, fer sure..But the problem at this point in time is EVERYTHING that goes against certain groups, parties, and individuals are being labelled as "conspiracy theories". Such labelling is an excellent way to discredit those who go against their agendas, and so legit (and very serious) problems are being brushed aside along with the nonsense.
> 
> The thing one needs to keep in mind is that where there's smoke, there's usually fire.


Or someone smoking...


----------



## Gunner64

DaDoc said:


> Agreed some of it is really out there, fer sure..But the problem at this point in time is EVERYTHING that goes against certain groups, parties, and individuals are being labelled as "conspiracy theories". Such labelling is an excellent way to discredit those who go against their agendas, and so legit (and very serious) problems are being brushed aside along with the nonsense.
> 
> The thing one needs to keep in mind is that where there's smoke, there's usually fire.


I don't beleive anything in the media, twitter, fb or some of the stuff here, all that shit is just overblown sensationalism made to shock people. So much bullshit like a bunch of high school girls going back and forth. NONE of us really knows the truth about anything anymore. Sickening. 

People do need to keep in mind both sides of the coin will say anything to discredit the other, true or not. Honesty in general is a thing of the past sadly enough.


----------



## mickeydg5

Gunner64 said:


> I agree to a degree, but some of these conspiracy theories are just made up retarded bullshit... theories like Staged school shootings, and the Gov. Ran by child molesting cannibal satanists..stupid shit like that makes stupid people believe and do stupid shit.


This is a funny post right here.


----------



## Gunner64

mickeydg5 said:


> This is a funny post right here.


How so? . Some people believe that garbage, that's not funny, it's lunacy.


----------



## mickeydg5

Gunner64 said:


> How so? . Some people believe that garbage, that's not funny, it's lunacy.


I know right. How could there possibly be things such as satanic cannibals or people who stage mass murders? There is no one that far out there.

Nothing to see or hear there.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I believe every conspiracy theory that's ever been stated, as long as it speaks of anything humans are capable of.

Name one power given to mankind that hasn't been used for evil.

If folks are basically good then why do babies know instinctually, without having to be taught, how to scream and cry and fall to the floor in a temper tantrum?

Why do people lie, cheat, steal, murder, covet and manipulate? The question is why. The answer is known by everyone who ever lived.

There is light and there is darkness. But only one of them hides from the other.

Conspiracies are non-existant.

If we ignore it, it will go away.
.


----------



## DaDoc

mickeydg5 said:


> I know right. How could there possibly be things such as satanic cannibals or people who stage mass murders? There is no one that far out there.
> 
> Nothing to see or hear there.



Yeah, really! Satanic cannibals? Staging mass murders as a means to an end? No way!

Human beings are just too inherently good to ever, ever, EVER do such things to one another..Perish the thought!


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> I believe every conspiracy theory that's ever been stated, as long as it speaks of anything humans are capable of.
> 
> Name one power given to mankind that hasn't been used for evil.
> 
> If folks are basically good then why do babies know instinctually, without having to be taught, how to scream and cry and fall to the floor in a temper tantrum?
> 
> Why do people lie, cheat, steal, murder, covet and manipulate? The question is why. The answer is known by everyone who ever lived.
> 
> There is light and there is darkness. But only one of them hides from the other.
> 
> Conspiracies are non-existant.
> 
> If we ignore it, it will go away.
> .


True. Some people just do not want to see much less know sometimes.

We all know the Aztecs and similar cultures, genocides and endless wars for no foreseen real reason throughout history did not exist.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Three conspiracy theorists walk into a bar.
You can't tell me that's just a coincidence.

Bwahahaa!!_!_  
.


----------



## Gunner64

Proven genocides and ridiculous cannibal molester satanists theories are not the same thing. Or was there a tweet Proving the latter true I missed?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Gunner64 said:


> Proven genocides and ridiculous cannibal molester satanists theories are not the same thing. Or was there a tweet Proving the latter true I missed?


Just so you know, this is what your post would look like if I were to remove the 's's:

Proven genocide and ridiculou cannibal moleter atanit theorie are not the ame thing. Or wa there a tweet Proving the latter true I mied? 
.


----------



## fat_lenny

Gunner64 said:


> I agree to a degree, but some of these conspiracy theories are just made up retarded bullshit... theories like Staged school shootings, and the Gov. Ran by child molesting cannibal satanists..stupid shit like that makes stupid people believe and do stupid shit.



we had it during the bushfires last year. The climate change denier demographic saying and believing the fires were lit deliberately by green groups to push climate change agenda. Then the narrative changed to, the fires were all lit by fire bugs, despite authorities (police and fire fighters) saying for the vast majority this wasn’t the case. 

Stuff like that is just complete nut job thinking and it’s reared it’s head during the pandemic.


----------



## Lo-Tek

I agree with what Frodebro said earlier- some of these conspiracies have been planted to purposefully mislead. Too many of the theories are just too damn dumb; like the micro-chips in the vaccine. Yet there are those that will believe the stupidest stuff. It's cultish behavior anymore. There is a strange phenomenon going on. It could be as simple as an effect of electronic media....freaking weird though. 



mickeydg5 said:


> True. Some people just do not want to see much less know sometimes....



Coming from the guy that posted the fake Bill Gates video.



fat_lenny said:


> we had it during the bushfires last year. The climate change denier demographic saying and believing the fires were lit deliberately by green groups to push climate change agenda. Then the narrative changed to, the fires were all lit by fire bugs, despite authorities (police and fire fighters) saying for the vast majority this wasn’t the case.
> 
> Stuff like that is just complete nut job thinking and it’s reared it’s head during the pandemic.



I saw a new-to-me conspiracy the other day: the California wildfires were started by lasers in outer space!
Sure.... that seems much more plausible than downed electric lines, drought and windy conditions.


----------



## mickeydg5




----------



## fat_lenny

Lo-Tek said:


> I saw a new-to-me conspiracy the other day: the California wildfires were started by lasers in outer space!
> Sure.... that seems much more plausible than downed electric lines, drought and windy conditions.



I think you will find they were Jewish lasers in the sky. 

Most of the fires over here were actually caused by lightening strikes in inaccessible areas during dry storms. Months and months of no rain, heat, lightning strike (or a laser from space) and boom.


----------



## zachman

They have NOT isolated the Covid 19 virus, and have NOT produced a single live specimen of the Covid 19 virus, AND-- Without one-- Neither Development of a Test nor of a Vaccine are even remotely possible.

They're FULL of CRAP


----------



## mickeydg5

Just like influenza or something.

By the way, the above image I posted was actually of an outer space anal probe procedure for Covid-19 testing.

side effect: possible hemorrhoids


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Lo-Tek said:


> I agree with what Frodebro said earlier- some of these conspiracies *have been **planted* *to purposefully mislead**.* Too many of the theories are just too damn dumb; like the micro-chips in the vaccine. Yet there are those that will believe the stupidest stuff. It's cultish behavior anymore. There is a strange phenomenon going on. It could be as simple as an effect of electronic media....freaking weird though.



Uhm , saying that conspiracy theories have been planted...

*is a conspiracy theory.





*
Says the kitteh.
.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> Just like *AIDS*.
> 
> By the way, the above image I posted was actually of an outer space anal probe procedure for Covid-19 testing.
> 
> side effect: possible hemorrhoids



^ Fixed.
.


----------



## Dogs of Doom




----------



## Lo-Tek

Vinsanitizer said:


> Uhm , saying that conspiracy theories have been planted...
> 
> *is a conspiracy theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Says the kitteh.
> .



I never said I think all conspiracy theories are lies or baseless. On the contrary there are some theories I find quite compelling: TWA flight 800, 9/11. Of course we now know for a fact that the US government sprayed black communities in St Louis with potentially radioactive material- so what was once a theory has not been brought to light-
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...s-YEARS-test-chemical-warfare-technology.html

All I'm saying is some of the theories floating around strike me as utterly ridiculous but they all find believers no matter how outlandish. Like lasers in outer space starting wildfires or chips in the vaccine.



Dogs of Doom said:


>



What, you think the Amish haven't gotten hit by covid?
Do some research. There are plenty of documented outbreaks.

Just one example:
https://amishamerica.com/coronavirus-increases-among-amish-two-responses/#maincontent

For that matter early in the pandemic very rural reservations in the west were getting hit hard.
Tribes in the remotest parts of the Amazon have been hit.


----------



## GregM

Isn't theory by. a scientist just a hypothesis for what hhe/she hopes is going to happen in an untried test...
So therefore wouldn't all theory's just be untried speculation? I'm sure 1 in 100 or 100 000 is right though


----------



## anitoli

A conspiracy theorist is someone who questions the statements of known liars.....................


----------



## Trident

DaDoc said:


> George Carlin had a stand-up bit he did about how to deal with the terrorists who at the time were holed up in caves in places like Afganistan..He said to recruit a bunch of fat, middle aged guys, feed them nothing but cheese and cabbage for about a month or so, and then drop them into the caves as deadly "fart squads"..
> 
> Sauerkraut would probably work even better..



Georges “One Cheek Sneak Attack”.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Those who think 9/11 was an inside job need to be locked up and subjected to medical experiments.


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## LPMarshall hack

SmokeyDopey said:


>



Ooooookaayy.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

LPMarshall hack said:


> Those who think 9/11 was an inside job need to be locked up and subjected to medical experiments.



Why?
.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Vinsanitizer said:


> Why?
> .


Cuz


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I know it's been well-documented that it was an inside job, but it looks like it happened outside to me:


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I just found out through deep, extensive, long-term research that the government went around the country setting up all those fast food restaurants with convenient drive-through's to lure us into getting used to consuming soylent.


----------



## mickeydg5

This seems to be the patent for CORONAVIRUS filed in July of 2015.

Pirbright institute = Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation
Fauci involved.

https://t.me/TrueGreatAwakening/7025


----------



## mickeydg5

SPARS PANDEMIC - WHAT THE GLOBALIST HAVE IN STORE FOR OUR EARTH AND OUR FREEDOM

Here is the next pandemic slated for 2025.

https://t.me/TrueGreatAwakening/7026


----------



## mickeydg5

BILL & MELINDA GATES FOUNDATION- WIERD

I told you people about these sick mf's.

https://t.me/TrueGreatAwakening/7056

https://t.me/TrueGreatAwakening/7057


----------



## mickeydg5

Remember the movie _*In Time*_.

Gates has his hands in all of this.

*CRYPTOCURRENCY SYSTEM USING BODY
ACTIVITY DATA*

https://t.me/TrueGreatAwakening/7067


----------



## DaDoc

I saw on the news this morning that four people in Oregon who have taken the vaccine now have Covid.


----------



## mickeydg5

Nurse who took vaccine. Tremors in about 2 weeks.

VAX OFF!!


----------



## WellBurnTheSky

GregM said:


> Isn't theory by. a scientist just a hypothesis for what hhe/she hopes is going to happen in an untried test...
> So therefore wouldn't all theory's just be untried speculation? I'm sure 1 in 100 or 100 000 is right though


There's a saying here in France that roughly translates to "a stopped clock gives the right time twice a day".
And in this age of Internet, I have a theory that lots of conspiracy talks that start on 4chan and the like actually are elaborate trolls that some stupid people took at face value.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

WellBurnTheSky said:


> There's a saying here in France that roughly translates to "a stopped clock gives the right time twice a day".
> And in this age of Internet, I have a theory that lots of conspiracy talks that start on 4chan and the like actually are elaborate trolls that some stupid people took at face value.



No.
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> No.
> .


 


A stopped clock never provides the right time. The working clock you are referencing does.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> A stopped clock never provides the right time. The working clock you are referencing does.



 Mmm....







No.
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Mmm....
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> .


That is because you cannot Vinsynchronize.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> That is because you cannot Vinsynchronize.



Nah, it's my impression of Lara Croft from the original Tomb Raider video game.
.


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Nah, it's my impression of Lara Croft from the original Tomb Raider video game.


So you think Lara can fix your ticker?


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Nah, it's my impression of Lara Croft from the original Tomb Raider video game.
> .


What does a black dot/period mean?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> So you think Lara can fix your ticker?



I changed the battery.
.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> What does a black dot/period mean?


Spacer.
.


----------



## Australian

Check this new Covid tune, by the genius Danny Elfman.

Nili Brosh on guitar:


----------



## Vinsanitizer

What in the supercalifragilistic is a _nilibrosh_? It sounds Jewish. Or Amish or something. It's definitely not Egyptian.
.


----------



## Trident

Vinsanitizer said:


> What in the supercalifragilistic is a _nilibrosh_? It sounds Jewish. Or Amish or something. It's definitely not Egyptian.
> .



It’s how foreign ppl say hey *VIN YOU HAVE AIDS*


----------



## mickeydg5

Vinsanitizer said:


> Spacer.
> .


A spacer.
So is a black dot a 5th dimensional facsimile of a white dot against the same black background?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

mickeydg5 said:


> A spacer.
> So is a black dot a 5th dimensional facsimile of a white dot against the same black background?


Yeah, ‘cept it’s actually unidimentional, as would be any color against the background of another. You probably already know this, but color cannot determine dimension. (By the way, we don’t use faxes here on the forum.)


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> What in the supercalifragilistic is a _nilibrosh_? It sounds Jewish. Or Amish or something. It's definitely not Egyptian.
> .




You're right, Nili Brosh is from Israel. Its a type of bread popular there.
another type of bread from those parts of the world is Hagar Ben Ari.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> You're right, Nili Brosh is from Israel. Its a type of bread popular there.
> another type of bread from those parts of the world is Hagar Ben Ari.



Ok yeah, I see it now after Googling it.
Tell me, is there an family if sistren Broshes named Betty Brosh, Bertha Brosh and Bathsheba Brosh?
.


----------



## anitoli

Shit learned something new, i thought the most popular bread in Israel was _cash.............._


----------



## mickeydg5

anitoli said:


> Shit learned something new, i thought the most popular bread in Israel was _cash.............._


They will not let you translate cash and post it in Israeli Hebrew.


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> Ok yeah, I see it now after Googling it.
> Tell me, is there an family if sistren Broshes named Betty Brosh, Bertha Brosh and Bathsheba Brosh?
> .



...could be. But being in a burqa, working in a bakery would mask any evidence of that.


----------



## DaDoc

mickeydg5 said:


> This seems to be the patent for CORONAVIRUS filed in July of 2015.
> 
> Pirbright institute = Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation
> Fauci involved.
> 
> https://t.me/TrueGreatAwakening/7025



And Fauci just got nominated for some million dollar prize for his "contributions"..Tell me there's no greed incentive going on with these people!?


----------



## DaDoc

Our next door neighbor was diagnosed with Covid, had to leave his job, isolate himself from his family, do the whole quarantine bit, ect.

SO, he decided to do the blood donation thing for the antibodies, him and his missus are really into helping others..Good, caring folks.

When they checked him for the antibodies, and it turned out he had none, nada, zip..They told him he probably had some minor cold or flu thing that made him sick, and that a "false negative" was quite common..

I'm wondering more and more how much of this B.S. is for real, and how much is paranoia and fear-spreading, in order to sell vaccines, weaponizing this for political purposes, further isolating and dividing people for the same purposes, ect, ect, ect. 

As for myself, I'm ready to scrap the damn masks, and to hell with the vaccine..I'm thinking it's past time for everybody to tell the media, big pharma and the politicos to go to hell, and get on with our lives!


----------



## Vinsanitizer

DaDoc said:


> As for myself, I'm ready to scrap the damn masks, and to hell with the vaccine..I'm thinking it's past time for everybody to tell the media, big pharma and the politicos to go to hell, and get on with our lives!



Amen.

Only problem is your food, your work and your healthcare facilities: no compliance? No food, no money and forget general health care. In New York State, officials are now walking into local private businesses accompanied by police, and handing out $1,000 fines to employees caught without a mask.

They gotcha by the balls and there’s not one single fucking thing you will do about ANY of it.

All the while the toothless right sit on their fat asses going diiiiiiihhhhhh “god, guns and beer”  “Dihh, god, guns and beer” .


----------



## Trident

*“Ooooooooooof”*


----------



## Lo-Tek

Everybody I know who has had it is doing fine I'm happy to report (knock on wood!). Nobody has sprouted horns or third nipples. So that's good.
Seems like a very confusing roll out though. No idea when I might be eligible. My parents just chanced into theirs. I hear there are FB groups devoted to "vaccine hunters"- people cutting the line.



DaDoc said:


> ..When they checked him for the antibodies, and it turned out he had none, nada, zip..They told him he probably had some minor cold or flu thing that made him sick, and that a "false negative" was quite common.



It's been well known right from the start that testing is not very good. That's literally been reported and talked about everywhere.
The new thing is we are falling behind other countries in genomic tracing.



Vinsanitizer said:


> Only problem is your food, your work and your healthcare facilities: no compliance? No food, no money and forget general health care. In New York State, officials are now walking into local private businesses accompanied by police, and handing out $1,000 fines to employees caught without a mask..



It's well established that the public good ultimately trumps individual rights.
This has got to be a tough time to be making decisions about restrictions and in the end nobody is happy. There has been a rash of health department officials resigning nationwide over the course of the pandemic (some due to threats which is pretty sad).


----------



## Australian

Just say you’re allergic to vaccines and you will be let off.

Or you’ll be sorry.
This Corona exaggeration and inflation will be the beginning of mandatory drug useage. Do your part to protect the next generation.


----------



## DaDoc

Vinsanitizer said:


> Amen.
> 
> Only problem is your food, your work and your healthcare facilities: no compliance? No food, no money and forget general health care. In New York State, officials are now walking into local private businesses accompanied by police, and handing out $1,000 fines to employees caught without a mask.
> 
> They gotcha by the balls and there’s not one single fucking thing you will do about ANY of it.
> 
> All the while the toothless right sit on their fat asses going diiiiiiihhhhhh “god, guns and beer”  “Dihh, god, guns and beer” .



Our newly elected 'guv canned all the mask restrictions in our state the other day, so we don't have to worry about that kind of B.S. out here.

We'll see how that works out..In the meantime, my wife had put me on the vaccine waiting list, and they called not long after my post yesterday and told me I could come in for my first shot tomorrow..Damn!

So I guess I'll get the damned thing, for her peace of mind more than any concerns I have..But as soon as I get the second shot, the mask goes in the trash.

I seldom drink beer, but when I do, I prefer Dos Equis. I'm more into good tequila and wine, and single malt scotch..

And as far as god and guns go, I'm going to hang onto both..Gun control, like so much other NY nonsense, don't fly out here, and we don't have an overabundance of atheists either., for that matter.

We also don't have an overabundance lot of whackjobs, antifa, and rioters, if fact we have hardly any of those. And our crime rate is a helluva lot lower than those parts of the country where gun control is king as well..A good place to live! 

I have to admit I'm a bit overweight, and I'm working on that. But I do still have most of my teeth..


----------



## Georgiatec

This is a classic case of listen to your government, mainstream media and qualified medical and pharmaceutical professionals.
Anyone still getting their news and information from their social media feeds must still beleive the moon is made of cheese.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> Just say you’re allergic to vaccines and you will be let off.
> 
> Or you’ll be sorry.
> This Corona exaggeration and inflation will be the beginning of mandatory drug useage. Do your part to protect the next generation.


Meh. They'll get away with it one way or another. The way it's already working is just like I'd suspected a year ago: the government sounds the whistle, and all the corporations tell you what you will and will not do, else, you're in the unemployment line. That is exactly how it's going to go down every time. You won't even be able to get a house or car loan w/o you got your certificate of vaxximations.
.


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> Meh. They'll get away with it one way or another. The way it's already working is just like I'd suspected a year ago: the government sounds the whistle, and all the corporations tell you what you will and will not do, else, you're in the unemployment line. That is exactly how it's going to go down every time. You won't even be able to get a house or car loan w/o you got your certificate of vaxximations.
> .



It’s not compulsory here. 
I already have a doctors letter saying I’m allergic to vaccines.


----------



## Biddlin

Australian said:


> Do your part to protect the next generation.





Australian said:


> I already have a doctors letter saying I’m allergic to vaccines.



What a crock from a predictable source of nonsense. I have a doctor's note that says I am allergic to anti-vaxxers and morons. Doesn't seem to help.


----------



## MarshallDog

Georgiatec said:


> This is a classic case of listen to your government, mainstream media and qualified medical and pharmaceutical professionals.
> Anyone still getting their news and information from their social media feeds must still beleive the moon is made of cheese.



I like this comment and will use it in the future when Im forced into talking with one of those Angel and Unicorn space cadets!


----------



## proxy

Georgiatec said:


> This is a classic case of listen to your government, mainstream media and qualified medical and pharmaceutical professionals.
> Anyone still getting their news and information from their social media feeds must still beleive the moon is made of cheese.




This is the best one ...... man it is so good ...cheeeeeseeeee hahhhaha


----------



## proxy

You believe in what CNN and like tell you?
If you do I am sorry I have to tell you you are not very intelligent person ...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> It’s not compulsory here.
> I already have a doctors letter saying I’m allergic to vaccines.



Ok, Mr. Super Smarty Pants. There will be none of these for you today:
















And most of all,


----------



## tce63

Vinsanitizer said:


> Ok, Mr. Super Smarty Pants. There will be none of these for you today:
> 
> 
> And most of all,



*PIZZA !!!!!*


----------



## Vinsanitizer

tce63 said:


> *PIZZA !!!!!*


----------



## Trident

*“Pizza” is just the best......
No matter how you have to have it, its just simply the BEST*


----------



## tce63

Trident said:


> *“Pizza” is just the best......
> No matter how you have to have it, its just simply the BEST*


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Trident said:


> *“Pizza” is just the best......
> No matter how you have to have it, its just simply the BEST*



...







Bwaha!_!
._


----------



## Biddlin

OMG, what if you got the virus but the only symptoms you developed were loss of taste and smell? The smell of hot pizza and the taste of tomato sauce, pepperoni, dripping hot cheese and sausage, gone forever.........


----------



## zachman

"People that are asymptomatic can spread the virus while appearing healthy". Seems reasonable on face value, however; I'm not aware of any conclusive unbiased data which shows the breakdown of the transmission rate of asymptomatic SARS-covid2, c19, influenza, swine flu, bird flu or any other... relative to being the driver of an outbreak that rises to the level of an epidemic or a pandemic. Link? Crickets...

AND...
https://www.theburningplatform.com/...-tests-produce-massive-covid-false-positives/

'The one thing historically that people need to realize is that even if there is some asymptomatic transmission; in all the history of respiratory borne viruses of any type, asymptomatic transmission has NEVER been the driver of outbreaks.

So STILL-- Not to the level which, "People that are asymptomatic can spread the virus while appearing healthy"-- justifies mask mandates nor lockdowns, BECAUSE it doesn't-- The driver of outbreaks is ALWAYS a symptomatic person.

Even if there is a rare asymptomatic person that might transmit, an epidemic is NOT driven by asymptomatic carriers.' So-- Again... there is ZERO justification for Mask Mandates and Lockdowns. ZERO

Hope that helps clarify and put some perspective on the picture for you.

re: Bacterial pneumonia: https://principia-scientific.com/covid-19-masks-causing-rise-in-bacterial-pneumonia/

And... In addition: A 99%+ success rate with current treatment in NO WAY justifies mask mandates nor lockdowns so... 

I recall reading that Denmark's data re: death rates and such, suggesting the MSM narrative is questionable-- at BEST. A high-quality, large-scale Danish study finds no evidence that wearing a face mask significantly minimizes people’s risk of contracting COVID-19. The randomized-control trial found no statistically significant difference in coronavirus infection rates between mask-wearers and non-mask-wearers. In fact, according to the data, mask usage may actually increase the likelihood of infection. https://thefederalist.com/2020/11/18/major-study-finds-masks-dont-reduce-covid-19-infection-rates/

Looking at the way the numbers were collected, analyzed and reported-- I realized that it's asinine to lend any credibility to any of them, as their failure to collect relevant data has fatally flawed the ability to have an accurate account that meets any sort of unbiased scientific standard, making it by definition-- unreliable.

Realizing that Thomas Sowell is correct re: his statement, "It's usually futile to talk Facts and Analysis to people who are enjoying a sense of moral superiority, in their ignorance"-- The problem the left have with their virtue signaling is the total absence of any actual virtue whatsoever in any of their emotionally charged and unhinged, and triggered whinging. So-- I am writing this response for those interested

B R E A T H E

Masks have been proven to be ineffective at preventing the transmission of viruses-- evidenced by the numbers peer-reviewed medical studies, but there are also studies showing negative affects of wearing masks, such as causing Bacterial Pneumonia.

An N-95 mask still lets 5% of anything smaller than 3 microns thru all the time. At 10% relative humidity to lets particles up to 8 microns thru. The Wuhan corona virus is 1.25 Nano microns big, that's : 0.00125 microns. That's 2400 times smaller than what an N-95 mask can filter. Yes, you can catch the flu while wearing an N-95 mask.

"More to the point, indoor airborne virus concentrations have been shown to exist (in day-care facilities, health centres, and onboard airplanes) primarily as aerosol particles of diameters smaller than 2.5 μm, such as in the work of Yang et al. (2011): If his view of the mechanism is correct (ie. "physical loss"), then Shaman's work further necessarily implies that the dryness-driven high transmissibility (large R0) arises from small aerosol particles fluidly suspended in the air; as opposed to larger droplets, which are quickly gravitationally removed from the air. Such small aerosol particles fluidly suspended in air, of biological origin, are of every variety and are everywhere, including down to virion-sizes (Depres, 2012). As a matter of fact Brooke et al. (2013) showed that, "contrary to prior modeling assumptions, although not all influenza-A-infected cells in the human body produce infectious progeny (virions), nonetheless, 90% of infected cell are significantly impacted, rather than simply surviving unharmed. All of that to say that: if anything gets through (and it always does, irrespective of the mask), then you are going to be infected.

Masks cannot possibly work. It is not surprising, therefore, that no bias-free study has ever found a benefit from wearing a mask or respirator in this application. Therefore, the studies that show partial stopping power of masks, or that show that masks can capture many large droplets produced by a sneezing or coughing mask-wearer, in light of the above -described features of the problem, are IRRELEVANT."

Baccam et al. (2006), Lowen et al. (2007), Zwart et al. (2009), Shaman et al. (2010), Viboud (2010), Yelzi and Otter (2011), bin-Reza et al. (2012) "The use of masks and respirators to prevent transmission of influenza: a systematic review of the science evidence", Influenza, and Other Respiratory Viruses 6(4), 257-267. There were 17 eligible studies. (...) None of the studies established a conclusive relationship between mask / respirator use and protection against influenza infection." Brooke et al. (2013), Clinical Infectious Diseases, Volume 65, Issue 11, 1 December 2017, Pages 1934-1942, Radonovich, L.J. et al. (2019) "N95 Respirators vs Medical Masks for Preventing Influenza Among Health Care Personnel: A Randomized Clinical Trial", JAMA. 2019; 322(9):824-833. doing:10.1001/jama.2019. 11645, Paules and Subbaro (2017), Offeddu, V. et al. (2017)"Effectiveness of Masks and Respirators Against Respiratory Infections in Healthcare Workers Smith, J.D. et al. (2016) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks in protecting health care workers from acute respiratory infection: a systematic review and meta-analysis", CMAJ Mar 2016, Long, Y. et al. (2020) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks against influenza: A systematic review and meta-analysis, J Evid Based Med. 2020


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Biddlin said:


> OMG, what if you got the virus but the only symptoms you developed were loss of taste and smell? The smell of hot pizza and the taste of tomato sauce, pepperoni, dripping hot cheese and sausage, gone forever.........



*O. M*ah *G. !!*_*!*_


----------



## Vinsanitizer

zachman said:


> "People that are asymptomatic can spread the virus while appearing healthy". Seems reasonable on face value, however; I'm not aware of any conclusive unbiased data which shows the breakdown of the transmission rate of asymptomatic SARS-covid2, c19, influenza, swine flu, bird flu or any other... relative to being the driver of an outbreak that rises to the level of an epidemic or a pandemic. Link? Crickets...
> 
> AND...
> https://www.theburningplatform.com/...-tests-produce-massive-covid-false-positives/
> 
> 'The one thing historically that people need to realize is that even if there is some asymptomatic transmission; in all the history of respiratory borne viruses of any type, asymptomatic transmission has NEVER been the driver of outbreaks.
> 
> So STILL-- Not to the level which, "People that are asymptomatic can spread the virus while appearing healthy"-- justifies mask mandates nor lockdowns, BECAUSE it doesn't-- The driver of outbreaks is ALWAYS a symptomatic person.
> 
> Even if there is a rare asymptomatic person that might transmit, an epidemic is NOT driven by asymptomatic carriers.' So-- Again... there is ZERO justification for Mask Mandates and Lockdowns. ZERO
> 
> Hope that helps clarify and put some perspective on the picture for you.
> 
> re: Bacterial pneumonia: https://principia-scientific.com/covid-19-masks-causing-rise-in-bacterial-pneumonia/
> 
> And... In addition: A 99%+ success rate with current treatment in NO WAY justifies mask mandates nor lockdowns so...
> 
> I recall reading that Denmark's data re: death rates and such, suggesting the MSM narrative is questionable-- at BEST. A high-quality, large-scale Danish study finds no evidence that wearing a face mask significantly minimizes people’s risk of contracting COVID-19. The randomized-control trial found no statistically significant difference in coronavirus infection rates between mask-wearers and non-mask-wearers. In fact, according to the data, mask usage may actually increase the likelihood of infection. https://thefederalist.com/2020/11/18/major-study-finds-masks-dont-reduce-covid-19-infection-rates/
> 
> Looking at the way the numbers were collected, analyzed and reported-- I realized that it's asinine to lend any credibility to any of them, as their failure to collect relevant data has fatally flawed the ability to have an accurate account that meets any sort of unbiased scientific standard, making it by definition-- unreliable.
> 
> Realizing that Thomas Sowell is correct re: his statement, "It's usually futile to talk Facts and Analysis to people who are enjoying a sense of moral superiority, in their ignorance"-- The problem the left have with their virtue signaling is the total absence of any actual virtue whatsoever in any of their emotionally charged and unhinged, and triggered whinging. So-- I am writing this response for those interested
> 
> B R E A T H E
> 
> Masks have been proven to be ineffective at preventing the transmission of viruses-- evidenced by the numbers peer-reviewed medical studies, but there are also studies showing negative affects of wearing masks, such as causing Bacterial Pneumonia.
> 
> An N-95 mask still lets 5% of anything smaller than 3 microns thru all the time. At 10% relative humidity to lets particles up to 8 microns thru. The Wuhan corona virus is 1.25 Nano microns big, that's : 0.00125 microns. That's 2400 times smaller than what an N-95 mask can filter. Yes, you can catch the flu while wearing an N-95 mask.
> 
> "More to the point, indoor airborne virus concentrations have been shown to exist (in day-care facilities, health centres, and onboard airplanes) primarily as aerosol particles of diameters smaller than 2.5 μm, such as in the work of Yang et al. (2011): If his view of the mechanism is correct (ie. "physical loss"), then Shaman's work further necessarily implies that the dryness-driven high transmissibility (large R0) arises from small aerosol particles fluidly suspended in the air; as opposed to larger droplets, which are quickly gravitationally removed from the air. Such small aerosol particles fluidly suspended in air, of biological origin, are of every variety and are everywhere, including down to virion-sizes (Depres, 2012). As a matter of fact Brooke et al. (2013) showed that, "contrary to prior modeling assumptions, although not all influenza-A-infected cells in the human body produce infectious progeny (virions), nonetheless, 90% of infected cell are significantly impacted, rather than simply surviving unharmed. All of that to say that: if anything gets through (and it always does, irrespective of the mask), then you are going to be infected.
> 
> Masks cannot possibly work. It is not surprising, therefore, that no bias-free study has ever found a benefit from wearing a mask or respirator in this application. Therefore, the studies that show partial stopping power of masks, or that show that masks can capture many large droplets produced by a sneezing or coughing mask-wearer, in light of the above -described features of the problem, are IRRELEVANT."
> 
> Baccam et al. (2006), Lowen et al. (2007), Zwart et al. (2009), Shaman et al. (2010), Viboud (2010), Yelzi and Otter (2011), bin-Reza et al. (2012) "The use of masks and respirators to prevent transmission of influenza: a systematic review of the science evidence", Influenza, and Other Respiratory Viruses 6(4), 257-267. There were 17 eligible studies. (...) None of the studies established a conclusive relationship between mask / respirator use and protection against influenza infection." Brooke et al. (2013), Clinical Infectious Diseases, Volume 65, Issue 11, 1 December 2017, Pages 1934-1942, Radonovich, L.J. et al. (2019) "N95 Respirators vs Medical Masks for Preventing Influenza Among Health Care Personnel: A Randomized Clinical Trial", JAMA. 2019; 322(9):824-833. doing:10.1001/jama.2019. 11645, Paules and Subbaro (2017), Offeddu, V. et al. (2017)"Effectiveness of Masks and Respirators Against Respiratory Infections in Healthcare Workers Smith, J.D. et al. (2016) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks in protecting health care workers from acute respiratory infection: a systematic review and meta-analysis", CMAJ Mar 2016, Long, Y. et al. (2020) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks against influenza: A systematic review and meta-analysis, J Evid Based Med. 2020



 Hmm. Well what about hair nets then?


----------



## mcblink




----------



## Vinsanitizer

mcblink said:


> View attachment 86135


----------



## Australian

And most of all,




[/QUOTE]

All of the above would disrupt ketosis, so no thanks.


----------



## zachman

Vinsanitizer said:


> Hmm. Well what about hair nets then?



I wouldn't recommend them as padding for your athletic sports cup


----------



## zachman

mcblink said:


> View attachment 86135



AWESOME!!! That's AWESOME


----------



## zachman

FYI:
In a sparring match I had w/ a doctor, who I currently have stuttering, as I am challenging the info in some links he posted, as a response to my questions. They fell short and I called him on it. Still no answers from the doc, but it appears the peer-reviewed medical studies analysis and conclusions agree with my assessment not the docs...: I don't care, I'll argue with anyone-- as long as it's not just trolls being stupid. I REALLY don't suffer them well... 

Yes, however to be relevant to our conversation, discussing transmission via asymptomatic carriers-- not the symptomatic carriers it's discussing would be the relevant focus, lest you side-step my point altogether, and engage in a-- while perhaps interesting, parallel unrelated conversation serving as nothing more than a distraction or avoidance. Wouldn't you agree? Re: the viral loads... I see that the amp cycle rate is close (I am too lazy right now to actually do the math myself) to 30, and you know that one can pop positive with that metric, and be asymptomatic and not contagious, and there's no metric to determine how many times each specific sample had to be amplified to get to a positive result w/ the associated and reported viral loads discussed relative to an individual being contagious. A real sticking point for me, in terms of granting validity to the data as being relevant. It also illustrates that the data is so fatally flawed in terms of reported case#'s and false positives and I've already stated my reserve as to the Cause of Deaths, and case #'s attributed falsely to covid, to those who've died of other causes, but as to the early 37-40 amp cycles utilized-- it's asinine to lend credibility to the numbers being cited for total cases and total deaths.

No, the link you posted was referring to SARS-covid-2 patients presenting a greater risk to those who have covid19, with only 45% of people who are asymptomatic being contagious.


My point was that asymptomatic people with low viral loads or false positives are not likely contagious at all, making mask mandates unjustifiable for the VAST majority of healthy people walking around, as masks DO NOT prevent the transmission of this virus. The physics of it are obvious-- as the virus is 2400x's smaller than an n95 mask's ability to filter, and we've already established that teaching everyone to utilize them to the standards required to be useful, IF there was such a metric-- with over 30 MILLION people walking around w/ an IQ of 85 or less is PURE, Unadulterated FANTASY.

It also doesn't address AT ALL the fact that aerosolized particles are found to exist Primarily (Not secondarily as larger droplets) in healthcare centers, schools and air planes, down to the virion sizes, floating the air-- rendering masks useless (Thoughts?) and says nothing about eye exposure etc. Add that component to the mix, and the intellectually disenfranchised aren't getting that right either-- rendering it useless in the big picture as it goes to epidemics and pandemics, wouldn't you say? In case you haven't noticed, 'Stupid' is on the rise and like an antibiotic resistant strain of bacteria, information doesn't cure it. John Wayne said it, "Stupid is forever". Ignorance may be cured with info, but a stunted intellectual capacity is always in play among MILLIONS, not merely a few. Add to that the cognitive dissonance is also HUGE among those who aren't intellectual potatoes or mental midgets! Also, as there's a 99%+ success rate for recovery with current treatment makes mask mandates and lockdowns INSANELY OVER-REACTIVE and thoroughly unjustified.


1. The bits of genetic material who's amount is being amplified are NOT viruses. They're merely small segments of inert genetic material, found inside of a virus's shell. The PCR test doesn't detect "live" viruses, at BEST it only detects their "dead remains". 

2. The detection of viral remains involves MASSIVELY amplifying the amount in the original sample by running it through successive PCR cycles. And NOTHING about a PCR test itself, will tell you if there was any "Live" virus in the original sample. 

3. The labs have no idea how many amp cycles are programmed, so how would one suggest there is a standard in place? Nor can they tell you what your viral load was with PCR testing. I asked, they didn't know and said they'd have to find out from the vendor of the machine how it was calibrated, and when I asked how many times the sample needed to be amplified in my father-in-law's specific case, before it popped positive, and they couldn't answer that either-- So??? 

The NYT's reported that "the CDC's own calculations suggest that it's extremely difficult to detect any live virus sample above a threshold of 33 cycles", BUT-- that's a deceptive way of saying, is it not?-- that the CDC's data shows THAT-- significantly understates how using 40 or even 37 cycles is GOING TO result in MASSIVE amounts of people being told they have covid, who Don't. Thoughts???

The CDC didn't just have "Extreme difficulty" finding any live virus in samples whose cycle threshold was above 33. They were unable to find ANY. Moreover they were unable to find any live virus even in samples with lower cycle thresholds. But-- according the link, "The worst is yet to come"... Though the CDC replied to the Times by saying they were, "“examining the use of cycle threshold measures for policy decisions,” the New York Times either didn’t know or didn’t want you to know that the CDC already has guidelines that recommend … wait for it… 40 amplification cycles. Even though they were unable to find any live virus in samples with a cycling threshold greater than 33! 

All of that is to say that it's ASININE to lend ANY credibility to any of the supposed case #'s and Supposed Death Numbers being thrown around, as the method for collecting the initial data is fatally flawed and doesn't even come close to resembling any sort of scientific standard of accounting-- rendering the numbers Fatally flawed at BEST, making drawing a reliable scientific conclusion impossible. Thoughts???

Fun Stuff... He's been silent for quite a while so far. It's fun


----------



## Lo-Tek

My wife is fully vaxed now- like my parents and sister she had no issues with the vaccine.
As an expendable worker with underlying conditions I'm quite confident I will be eligible for a vaccine soon....or at least at some point in my lifetime. lol


----------



## Vinsanitizer

The mRNA COVID Vaccine is NOT a Vaccine


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> The mRNA COVID Vaccine is NOT a Vaccine



It's good to see that you, over in the East is not so controlled by the Media.
The day I realised that there are different levels of being able to accept truth, the world unfolded in my lap.
The News/media is a 'truth distortion factory' and the people who soak up lies like a sponge shouldn't be fought on Forums, but pitied.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> It's good to see that you, over in the East is not so controlled by the Media.
> The day I realised that there are different levels of being able to accept truth, the world unfolded in my lap.
> The News/media is a 'truth distortion factory' and the people who soak up lies like a sponge shouldn't be fought on Forums, but pitied.



Uhm... Aus?























You're preachin' to the choir there little buddy. 
.


----------



## tallcoolone

Zachman for President


----------



## Lo-Tek

Vinsanitizer said:


> The mRNA COVID Vaccine is NOT a Vaccine



hmmm....that seems plausible.


----------



## Georgiatec

Trident said:


> *“Pizza” is just the best......
> No matter how you have to have it, its just simply the BEST*



So if they put the vaccine in pizza the US would be vaccinated in days.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Georgiatec said:


> So if they put the vaccine in pizza the US would be vaccinated in days.



It doesn't work that way *DAMMIT!*_*!* _
.


----------



## Georgiatec

Vinsanitizer said:


> It doesn't work that way *DAMMIT!*_*!* _
> .


Yet.


----------



## Trident

I agree with “*VIN*”


----------



## neikeel

I looked at your reference and then the source and the ridiculous language the so called docs used and switched off.
Some aspects were valid points of discussion (and some totally crass), and if I were to have the vaccine (I'm still running my own antibodies 11 months pos tinfection) it would be the more conventional Astra-Zeneca version.


----------



## Biddlin

Ketosis: That explains the brain fog and irritability. Might get constipated easily, too.


----------



## Trident

Might need to get out the ole “POOP” spoon..


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Lo-Tek said:


> My wife is fully vaxed now- like my parents and sister she had no issues with the vaccine.
> As an expendable worker with underlying conditions I'm quite confident I will be eligible for a vaccine soon....or at least at some point in my lifetime. lol



And now, your post with all of the basic vowels removed:

"_My wf s flly vxd nw- lk my prnts nd sstr sh hd n sss wth th vccn. s n xpndbl wrkr wth ndrlyng cndtns 'm qt cnfdnt wll b lgbl fr vccn sn....r t lst t sm pnt n my lftm. ll_"
.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

neikeel said:


> I looked at your reference and then the source and the ridiculous language the so called docs used and switched off.
> Some aspects were valid points of discussion (and some totally crass), and if I were to have the vaccine (I'm still running my own antibodies 11 months pos tinfection) it would be the more conventional Astra-Zeneca version.




.


----------



## MarshallDog

Biddlin said:


> OMG, what if you got the virus but the only symptoms you developed were loss of taste and smell? The smell of hot pizza and the taste of tomato sauce, pepperoni, dripping hot cheese and sausage, gone forever.........



It will return


----------



## MarshallDog

I think all this anti vaccine talk is all bullshit! I know many medical people who have gotten it and have no issues at all and then they explain how it works...its just like any vaccine I have ever had as a kid or adult but only better because they know more each year how vaccines work...its time to stop worrying about it like a castrated shaking Chihuahua and man up IMO but then again what would we all overly discuss on this forum, certainly not gear!!!!


----------



## zachman

tallcoolone said:


> Zachman for President



 OMG... Still laughing uncontrollably from that.


----------



## zachman

MarshallDog said:


> I think all this anti vaccine talk is all bullshit! I know many medical people who have gotten it and have no issues at all and then they explain how it works...its just like any vaccine I have ever had as a kid or adult but only better because they know more each year how vaccines work...its time to stop worrying about it like a castrated shaking Chihuahua and man up IMO but then again what would we all overly discuss on this forum, certainly not gear!!!!



My take is: We've had flu shots for a LONG time now, and we still have the flu--yet never had to mask up or lockdown the economy. So, I pass. I don't get flu shots, and I don't get the flu


----------



## Vinsanitizer

zachman said:


> My take is: We've had flu shots for a LONG time now, and we still have the flu--yet never had to mask up or lockdown the economy. So, I pass. I don't get flu shots, and I don't get the flu



I don't think anyone, at least in the USA, has had the flu this year, have they? The flu is gone now. COVID ate it, all's that's left is the empty box and a few crusts.

Oh wait.. I might be thinking of something else.
.


----------



## zachman

Vinsanitizer said:


> I don't think anyone, at least in the USA, has had the flu this year, have they? The flu is gone now. COVID ate it.
> .



E X A C T L Y highlights one of the facets of the idiocy associated w/ the china virus scamdemic panic.

The crust of the china virus is all that PCR testing deals with, so you may actually be onto something-- though if it were responsible for eliminating pizza, I suspect they would actually find a CURE really FAST


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> Uhm... Aus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're preachin' to the choir there little buddy.
> .





Vinsanitizer said:


> I don't think anyone, at least in the USA, has had the flu this year, have they? The flu is gone now. COVID ate it, all's that's left is the empty box and a few crusts.
> 
> Oh wait.. I might be thinking of something else.
> .




They’ll kill all viruses and bacteria so that not even an apple will rot away. We’ll be able to eliminate the embalming process too. Mummification will be a thing of the past.
Mother Nature is being molested by these snotty nosed medic graduates.


----------



## saxon68

Had a guy approach me at a CVS pharmacy recently and he asked me if I’d like to get the flu shot. I said “nah don’t need it, see I’ve got my mask on? “
“Unless you’d like to tell me the mask protects me from covid and not the flu?”


----------



## Vinsanitizer

zachman said:


> Evil is real, and the Bible defines it pretty clearly, while describing the sorts of things currently going on re: the Beast System and the Seed of the 'Serpent' vs the Seed of the 'Woman'.



I'm sensing that you have studied the Nephilim. You might also associate the behavioral characteristics of UFO's and the abduction phenomenon with demonic behavior and the paranormal. And perhaps also, regarding the humans, the Seed and the Beast, the fight is, and has always been for the control of our DNA. We are at the beginning of a new era. The purpose becomes obvious and lengthy.
.


----------



## Australian

zachman said:


> Evil is real, and the Bible defines it pretty clearly, while describing the sorts of things currently going on re: the Beast System and the Seed of the 'Serpent' vs the Seed of the 'Woman'.



They’re serpents alright! I can imagine that a medics bugbear is that he doesn’t have a pair of fangs to save money on hypodermics when injecting his poison into his victims. 

They should all be shipped back to their place of origin-
Transylvania*, *so that society can prosper once again.


----------



## zachman

Australian said:


> They’re serpents alright! I can imagine that a medics bugbear is that he doesn’t have a pair of fangs to save money on hypodermics when injecting his poison into his victims.
> 
> They should all be shipped back to their place of origin-
> Transylvania*, *so that society can prosper once again.



The spirits that drives these people have only recently been released and ascended, from their 70 generation sentence.

These times we are in are only the beginnings of birth pangs. It's going to get MUCH worse, until Jesus returns


----------



## Australian

zachman said:


> It's going to get MUCH worse, until Jesus returns



Wait a minute, so Vinsanitizer isnt the messiah?


----------



## zachman

Australian said:


> Wait a minute, so Vinsanitizer isnt the messiah?



Not 'The' messiah, though perhaps-- for some-- 'A' messiah.


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## Vinsanitizer

Australian said:


> Wait a minute, so Vinsanitizer isnt the messiah?



Clearly, no.

For the Messiah would not break even the least of the Seven Bantinashuns, as I have clearly done according to the veiled warning afforded me in post #918. Therefore, the three of us, (Me, Myself and Irene), shall exit this topical offset lest it take root and break further any of the aforementioned Bantinashuns.
.


----------



## mickeydg5

zachman said:


> My take is: We've had flu shots for a LONG time now, and we still have the flu--yet never had to mask up or lockdown the economy. So, I pass. I don't get flu shots, and I don't get the flu


Another way to look at vaccinated diseases is they have it controlled to a point where it cannot affect to many of THEM. Past diseases were too brutal even for THEM. Milder circumstances can be more easily controlled yet still confound the dumfounded especially after de-education.


----------



## mickeydg5

zachman said:


> E X A C T L Y highlights one of the facets of the idiocy associated w/ the china virus scamdemic panic.
> 
> The crust of the china virus is all that PCR testing deals with, so you may actually be onto something-- though if it were responsible for eliminating pizza, I suspect they would actually find a CURE really FAST


I agree. Vin seems to not understand how bad pizza really is ...... or does he?


----------



## mickeydg5

Did things really turn so biblical all of a sudden? On a Marshall forum?


----------



## mickeydg5

of some child crying.


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Goddammit stop taking about pizza!!! 

I’m on a thirty day cleanse!!!


----------



## Georgiatec

neikeel said:


> I looked at your reference and then the source and the ridiculous language the so called docs used and switched off.
> Some aspects were valid points of discussion (and some totally crass), and if I were to have the vaccine (I'm still running my own antibodies 11 months pos tinfection) it would be the more conventional Astra-Zeneca version.


You may not get a choice Neil. My wife had her first dose a couple of weeks ago and it was the Pfizer version. Ironic when she had worked for AZ for 30 years.


----------



## Australian

Vinsanitizer said:


> Clearly, no.
> 
> For the Messiah would not break even the least of the Seven Bantinashuns, as I have clearly done according to the veiled warning afforded me in post #918. Therefore, the three of us, (Me, Myself and Irene), shall exit this topical offset lest it take root and break further any of the aforementioned Bantinashuns.
> .



Alright. But if its not classed as a vaccine, what do I list it as in my diary of 2021 shuns?


----------



## Georgiatec

When people start quoting chapter and verse as having been "predicted" in the middle eastern tome of horseshit then can I post what a fortune teller told me last week?
I though this forum was 

*NO RELIGION*


----------



## zachman

https://rumble.com/vcyy1v-dr.-david-martin-warns-this-is-not-a-vaccine.html


----------



## Lo-Tek

MarshallDog said:


> I think all this anti vaccine talk is all bullshit! I know many medical people who have gotten it and have no issues at all and then they explain how it works...its just like any vaccine I have ever had as a kid or adult but only better because they know more each year how vaccines work...its time to stop worrying about it like a castrated shaking Chihuahua and man up IMO but then again what would we all overly discuss on this forum, certainly not gear!!!!



It wouldn't be so bad if the anti-vaxxer people had an actual objection to the vaccine but they are all over the board- it has a chip, it changes dna, it turns you into a machine so "they" can program your brain (WTF!?!), the pandemic is fake, the virus is biological warfare, etc etc....
How can the virus be a man-made bio-weapon and the pandemic is fake?? 



Georgiatec said:


> You may not get a choice Neil. My wife had her first dose a couple of weeks ago and it was the Pfizer version. Ironic when she had worked for AZ for 30 years.



ANd now Johnson and Johnson; I need to read up on it still. I'm assuming it's also the mRNA type but don't really know.



Georgiatec said:


> When people start quoting chapter and verse as having been "predicted" in the middle eastern tome of horseshit then can I post what a fortune teller told me last week?
> I though this forum was
> 
> *NO RELIGION*



Funny how that works, eh?


----------



## Georgiatec

zachman said:


> https://rumble.com/vcyy1v-dr.-david-martin-warns-this-is-not-a-vaccine.html


As soon as he said it's the same as chemotherapy I knew he is full of shit. To be honest I could tell way before that. False, insincere, egotistical arse hole. These people make me sick.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

I didn't click the link, myself. But I do give serious nod to the notion that because this whole virus issue has been abused ever so predominantly by whatever governing authorities are governing it (quite piss-poorly), the so-called "cure" that everyone's standing in line for like the latest iPhone, will follow suit. For this reason, count me out. I'm not drinking any industry-for-profit's Kool-Aid. And if they hold a gun to my head over it, meaning that it becomes mandatory in any way, shape or form as it already appears to be doing, it will be the clear sign to me that all of my suspicions are correct.
.


----------



## zachman

Georgiatec said:


> As soon as he said it's the same as chemotherapy I knew he is full of shit. To be honest I could tell way before that. False, insincere, egotistical arse hole. These people make me sick.



So, you're utilizing the 'Because you said so' standard, without actually refuting any of the info presented w/ how or what is wrong with the info? I hope you're not that tone-deaf re: perspective-- when it comes to guitar tone analogies.

They want to mandate this treatment, and then you still have to mask up...

F--k That!

This is about control If you're in a panic over this thing with a 99%+ success rate with currently available treatment, then it appears you are Chicken Little-- screaming that the sky is falling. Just sayin... It's not a good look on you.


----------



## TAZIN

neikeel said:


> I looked at your reference and then the source and the ridiculous language the so called docs used and switched off.
> Some aspects were valid points of discussion (and some totally crass), and if I were to have the vaccine (I'm still running my own antibodies 11 months pos tinfection) it would be the more conventional Astra-Zeneca version.



Do you think the longevity (11 months post infection) of your body producing antibodies has to do with your work?...Being re-exposed to the virus.


----------



## neikeel

Maybe
We still wear PP3 grade stuff (as much to show solidarity with colleagues who remain negative) and most of the time exposure levels are low. One of my patients died on New Year’s Day of Covid (not from direct surgical complications-upsetting nonetheless) so we are still getting some exposure. I can probably wangle whichever vaccine I want and ideally I will hold out for MKII vaccines in the Autumn.


----------



## DaDoc

I went ahead and got my first vaccine shot last week, with reservations. I don't do flu shots as they make me sick, but other than feeling a little tired the day after the shot, and a bit of a sore arm, I'm fine.

The second shot is supposed to be worse, for some reason..We'll see.

I don't claim to know everything that's going on behind the scenes, but I tend to go with my gut feeling, which is this:

1) Covid was either a screw-up on the part of the chinese or an intentional effort on their part to make a test run of one of their new toys (the virus) The rest of the world needs to give china a good ass-kicking, at least economically if not literally.

2) The whole thing has been politicized to the point of ridiculousness. And considering the current bunch in charge of things now, it will continue to be the case. Fear is a very useful weapon.

I'm going to do the freakin' vaccine though, if for no other reason than to have an excuse to trash the mask..We no longer have a mask mandate in our state, and I'm already seeing a lot of folks who aren't wearing them..As soon as I finish up with the vaccine business, the mask goes in the trash! Screw it.

As far as the vaccine being the "mark of the beast" or some other such B.S., IMO that's exactly what it is..Bullshit, rumors and paranoia.


----------



## MarshallDog

zachman said:


> My take is: We've had flu shots for a LONG time now, and we still have the flu--yet never had to mask up or lockdown the economy. So, I pass. I don't get flu shots, and I don't get the flu



I get the flu shot and never get the flu and have no issues. Also got the two stage shingles vaccine, no issues! Had many other vaccines as a kid no issues! Maybe Im superman based on the fear that sooo many have!!

Now the real deal about a vaccine is no to keep just yourself safe but others too like loved ones and family but it appears many are plain selfish!?


----------



## MarshallDog

DaDoc said:


> I went ahead and got my first vaccine shot last week, with reservations. I don't do flu shots as they make me sick, but other than feeling a little tired the day after the shot, and a bit of a sore arm, I'm fine.
> 
> The second shot is supposed to be worse, for some reason..We'll see.
> 
> I don't claim to know everything that's going on behind the scenes, but I tend to go with my gut feeling, which is this:
> 
> 1) Covid was either a screw-up on the part of the chinese or an intentional effort on their part to make a test run of one of their new toys (the virus) The rest of the world needs to give china a good ass-kicking, at least economically if not literally.
> 
> 2) The whole thing has been politicized to the point of ridiculousness. And considering the current bunch in charge of things now, it will continue to be the case. Fear is a very useful weapon.
> 
> I'm going to do the freakin' vaccine though, if for no other reason than to have an excuse to trash the mask..We no longer have a mask mandate in our state, and I'm already seeing a lot of folks who aren't wearing them..As soon as I finish up with the vaccine business, the mask goes in the trash! Screw it.
> 
> As far as the vaccine being the "mark of the beast" or some other such B.S., IMO that's exactly what it is..Bullshit, rumors and paranoia.



Exactly and people dont like being told what to do but yet they will smoke weed, cigs, cigars, etc but thats OK. I believe soon they wont have a choice and will have to get it!


----------



## zachman

MarshallDog said:


> I get the flu shot and never get the flu and have no issues. Also got the two stage shingles vaccine, no issues! Had many other vaccines as a kid no issues! Maybe Im superman based on the fear that sooo many have!!
> 
> Now the real deal about a vaccine is no to keep just yourself safe but others too like loved ones and family but it appears many are plain selfish!?



I never get flu shots and I don't get the flu. Just a point of contention/consideration-- Anecdotal evidence does not rise to the level of scientific evidence or proven scientific fact.

The 'vaccine' (Using the term loosely, as it is not a vaccine) is clearly a huge gamble, as people have died and had complications after receiving it. Also, 

Things that make me go Hmmm.... Apparently, over 1/2 of hospital staff are opting out of getting the shot-- presumably for a 'Good' reason

I disagree with the narrative, as the 'Real deal' w/ vaccines/innoculations is-- they are specifically for individuals and affect their immune systems (or not, as the case may be). You don't take them to protect 'others'.


----------



## Trident

*I think we are safe with Pizza Vin, its not politics or religion... Just does yah stomach good*


----------



## Lo-Tek

People do get vaccines to protect others.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> People do get vaccines to protect others.



Such as? Name a vaccine that makes contagious sick people immune from transmitting. 

Flu shots certainly Do NOT


----------



## Lo-Tek

DaDoc said:


> I went ahead and got my first vaccine shot last week, with reservations. I don't do flu shots as they make me sick, but other than feeling a little tired the day after the shot, and a bit of a sore arm, I'm fine.
> 
> The second shot is supposed to be worse, for some reason..We'll see.
> 
> I don't claim to know everything that's going on behind the scenes, but I tend to go with my gut feeling, which is this:
> 
> 1) Covid was either a screw-up on the part of the chinese or an intentional effort on their part to make a test run of one of their new toys (the virus) The rest of the world needs to give china a good ass-kicking, at least economically if not literally.
> 
> 2) The whole thing has been politicized to the point of ridiculousness. And considering the current bunch in charge of things now, it will continue to be the case. Fear is a very useful weapon.
> 
> I'm going to do the freakin' vaccine though, if for no other reason than to have an excuse to trash the mask..We no longer have a mask mandate in our state, and I'm already seeing a lot of folks who aren't wearing them..As soon as I finish up with the vaccine business, the mask goes in the trash! Screw it.
> 
> As far as the vaccine being the "mark of the beast" or some other such B.S., IMO that's exactly what it is..Bullshit, rumors and paranoia.



If you are gonna critique those in charge now you should also critique those in charge when the pandemic started; their blatant lies made everything worse and cost lives.


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> Such as? Name a vaccine that makes contagious sick people immune from transmitting.
> 
> Flu shots certainly Do NOT



There are many examples. For starters if the vaccine prevents hospitalization that’s already less people potentially exposed. I could go on but there is no point.


----------



## Georgiatec

zachman said:


> View attachment 86214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're utilizing the 'Because you said so' standard, without actually refuting any of the info presented w/ how or what is wrong with the info? I hope you're not that tone-deaf re: perspective-- when it comes to guitar tone analogies.
> 
> They want to mandate this treatment, and then you still have to mask up...
> 
> F--k That!
> 
> This is about control If you're in a panic over this thing with a 99%+ success rate with currently available treatment, then it appears you are Chicken Little-- screaming that the sky is falling. Just sayin... It's not a good look on you.



People like you who resort to personal attack are twats.
I prefer to listen to qualified people rather than some random charlatan "doctor" (of what, wanking?) on the internet who may produce bullshit that backs up my own opinion.
I worked for 8 years manufacturing a cancer drug in a sterile suite, where everyone wore a gown, hood, goggles overboots and a mask. Why do you think that was? Because it was ineffective?

Shove your liberal pacifier up your arse.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> If you are gonna critique those in charge now you should also critique those in charge when the pandemic started; their blatant lies made everything worse and cost lives.



I blame China for lying it's ass off about it. 

Thank goodness Xiao Bai Den wasn't in charge at the offset, or WAY more people would have been infected and his Open border policies will only serve a negative result. Just sayin...


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> There are many examples. For starters if the vaccine prevents hospitalization that’s already less people potentially exposed. I could go on but there is no point.



If that's the case, it should be easy to name a vaccine that prevents transmission of infected patients, to others. Still waiting...


----------



## zachman

Georgiatec said:


> People like you who resort to personal attack are twats.
> I prefer to listen to qualified people rather than some random charlatan "doctor" (of what, wanking?) on the internet who may produce bullshit that backs up my own opinion.
> I worked for 8 years manufacturing a cancer drug in a sterile suite, where everyone wore a gown, hood, goggles overboots and a mask. Why do you think that was? Because it was ineffective?
> 
> Shove your liberal pacifier up your arse.



Settle down Karen--

Then try reading the peer-reviewed medical studies I posted, only slower this time so you don't miss it again. If you have a reading comprehension deficit that prevents you from comprehending the info-- I don't know what to tell you.

I can only post the facts for you, I can't 'understand them' FOR you too. That's all on you babe.

The reason you got gowned up doing lab work was to prevent your bacteria, hair, etc. contaminating the samples. DUH

If you were working with infectious disease viruses and material like Ebola-- you'd have had to be wearing a full HAZMAT suit w/ isolated O2 supply, because masks DON'T prevent virus transmission. Try again? 

But, before you do, here is the list of 'qualified' experts who conducted the studies. Feel free to argue with them about their findings and refute them with your own. Until then... Get a grip. There's NO need to panic. B R E A T H E.

The treatment has a 99%+ success rate. Your failure to recognize that as a sense of relief merely highlights your overly-emotionally irrational panic. Not a good look


Baccam et al. (2006), Lowen et al. (2007), Zwart et al. (2009), Shaman et al. (2010), Viboud (2010), Yelzi and Otter (2011), bin-Reza et al. (2012) "The use of masks and respirators to prevent transmission of influenza: a systematic review of the science evidence", Influenza, and Other Respiratory Viruses 6(4), 257-267. There were 17 eligible studies. (...) None of the studies established a conclusive relationship between mask / respirator use and protection against influenza infection." Brooke et al. (2013), Clinical Infectious Diseases, Volume 65, Issue 11, 1 December 2017, Pages 1934-1942, Radonovich, L.J. et al. (2019) "N95 Respirators vs Medical Masks for Preventing Influenza Among Health Care Personnel: A Randomized Clinical Trial", JAMA. 2019; 322(9):824-833. doing:10.1001/jama.2019. 11645, Paules and Subbaro (2017), Offeddu, V. et al. (2017)"Effectiveness of Masks and Respirators Against Respiratory Infections in Healthcare Workers Smith, J.D. et al. (2016) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks in protecting health care workers from acute respiratory infection: a systematic review and meta-analysis", CMAJ Mar 2016, Long, Y. et al. (2020) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks against influenza: A systematic review and meta-analysis, J Evid Based Med. 2020


----------



## Lo-Tek

zachman said:


> I blame China for lying it's ass off about it.
> 
> Thank goodness Xiao Bai Den wasn't in charge at the offset, or WAY more people would have been infected and his Open border policies will only serve a negative result. Just sayin...



China lied, our government knowingly lied. There’s enough blame to go around. 



zachman said:


> If that's the case, it should be easy to name a vaccine that prevents transmission of infected patients, to others. Still waiting...



You said “people don’t get a vaccine to protect others” . That’s false. I gave an example- now you’re are trying to change the topic. It’s not about the vaccines it’s about the reasons people get them. Those reasons are individual and unique to each person.


----------



## zachman

Lo-Tek said:


> You said “people don’t get a vaccine to protect others” .



That's correct. People get inoculated to protect themselves, their own immune systems from contracting an illness, not to prevent from transmitting a virus, once they're infected-- to others, protecting 'others'.



Lo-Tek said:


> That’s false. I gave an example- now you’re are trying to change the topic. It’s not about the vaccines it’s about the reasons people get them. Those reasons are individual and unique to each person.



Still waiting for an example of one that does that.


----------



## Georgiatec

zachman said:


> Settle down Karen--
> 
> Then try reading the peer-reviewed medical studies I posted, only slower this time so you don't miss it again. If you have a reading comprehension deficit that prevents you from comprehending the info-- I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> I can only post the facts for you, I can't 'understand them' FOR you too. That's all on you babe.
> 
> The reason you got gowned up doing lab work was to prevent your bacteria, hair, etc. contaminating the samples. DUH
> 
> If you were working with infectious disease viruses and material like Ebola-- you'd have had to be wearing a full HAZMAT suit w/ isolated O2 supply, because masks DON'T prevent virus transmission. Try again?
> 
> But, before you do, here is the list of 'qualified' experts who conducted the studies. Feel free to argue with them about their findings and refute them with your own. Until then... Get a grip. There's NO need to panic. B R E A T H E.
> 
> The treatment has a 99%+ success rate. Your failure to recognize that as a sense of relief merely highlights your overly-emotionally irrational panic. Not a good look
> 
> 
> Baccam et al. (2006), Lowen et al. (2007), Zwart et al. (2009), Shaman et al. (2010), Viboud (2010), Yelzi and Otter (2011), bin-Reza et al. (2012) "The use of masks and respirators to prevent transmission of influenza: a systematic review of the science evidence", Influenza, and Other Respiratory Viruses 6(4), 257-267. There were 17 eligible studies. (...) None of the studies established a conclusive relationship between mask / respirator use and protection against influenza infection." Brooke et al. (2013), Clinical Infectious Diseases, Volume 65, Issue 11, 1 December 2017, Pages 1934-1942, Radonovich, L.J. et al. (2019) "N95 Respirators vs Medical Masks for Preventing Influenza Among Health Care Personnel: A Randomized Clinical Trial", JAMA. 2019; 322(9):824-833. doing:10.1001/jama.2019. 11645, Paules and Subbaro (2017), Offeddu, V. et al. (2017)"Effectiveness of Masks and Respirators Against Respiratory Infections in Healthcare Workers Smith, J.D. et al. (2016) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks in protecting health care workers from acute respiratory infection: a systematic review and meta-analysis", CMAJ Mar 2016, Long, Y. et al. (2020) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks against influenza: A systematic review and meta-analysis, J Evid Based Med. 2020



*NFI*


----------



## zachman

Georgiatec said:


> *NFI*



Well... Then stfu Karen-- Your unhinged emotionalism and ensuing panic is not a good look for you


----------



## Sustainium

zachman said:


> Settle down Karen--
> 
> Then try reading the peer-reviewed medical studies I posted, only slower this time so you don't miss it again. If you have a reading comprehension deficit that prevents you from comprehending the info-- I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> I can only post the facts for you, I can't 'understand them' FOR you too. That's all on you babe.
> 
> The reason you got gowned up doing lab work was to prevent your bacteria, hair, etc. contaminating the samples. DUH
> 
> If you were working with infectious disease viruses and material like Ebola-- you'd have had to be wearing a full HAZMAT suit w/ isolated O2 supply, because masks DON'T prevent virus transmission. Try again?
> 
> But, before you do, here is the list of 'qualified' experts who conducted the studies. Feel free to argue with them about their findings and refute them with your own. Until then... Get a grip. There's NO need to panic. B R E A T H E.
> 
> The treatment has a 99%+ success rate. Your failure to recognize that as a sense of relief merely highlights your overly-emotionally irrational panic. Not a good look
> 
> 
> Baccam et al. (2006), Lowen et al. (2007), Zwart et al. (2009), Shaman et al. (2010), Viboud (2010), Yelzi and Otter (2011), bin-Reza et al. (2012) "The use of masks and respirators to prevent transmission of influenza: a systematic review of the science evidence", Influenza, and Other Respiratory Viruses 6(4), 257-267. There were 17 eligible studies. (...) None of the studies established a conclusive relationship between mask / respirator use and protection against influenza infection." Brooke et al. (2013), Clinical Infectious Diseases, Volume 65, Issue 11, 1 December 2017, Pages 1934-1942, Radonovich, L.J. et al. (2019) "N95 Respirators vs Medical Masks for Preventing Influenza Among Health Care Personnel: A Randomized Clinical Trial", JAMA. 2019; 322(9):824-833. doing:10.1001/jama.2019. 11645, Paules and Subbaro (2017), Offeddu, V. et al. (2017)"Effectiveness of Masks and Respirators Against Respiratory Infections in Healthcare Workers Smith, J.D. et al. (2016) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks in protecting health care workers from acute respiratory infection: a systematic review and meta-analysis", CMAJ Mar 2016, Long, Y. et al. (2020) "Effectiveness of N95 respirators versus surgical masks against influenza: A systematic review and meta-analysis, J Evid Based Med. 2020


Note to self....do not debate Zachman.


----------



## zachman

Sustainium said:


> Note to self....do not debate Zachman.



My secret is, I don't argue about shit I don't understand and know is true and correct.


----------



## Australian

Georgiatec said:


> People like you who resort to personal attack are twats.
> I prefer to listen to qualified people rather than some random charlatan "doctor" (of what, wanking?) on the internet who may produce bullshit that backs up my own opinion.
> I worked for 8 years manufacturing a cancer drug in a sterile suite, where everyone wore a gown, hood, goggles overboots and a mask. Why do you think that was? Because it was ineffective?
> 
> Shove your liberal pacifier up your arse.



About all you seemed to have developed is a temper.


----------



## zachman

Australian said:


> About all you seemed to have developed is a temper.



"It's usually futile to talk Facts and Analysis to people who are enjoying a sense of moral superiority, in their ignorance".-- T. Sowell


----------



## Georgiatec

Sustainium said:


> Note to self....do not debate Zachman.


Not a debate, he's made his mind up and I've made up mine.
If I were to go on "Mastermind" my specialist subject wouldn't be wasting my fecking time.


----------



## zachman

Georgiatec said:


> Not a debate, he's made his mind up and I've made up mine.
> If I were to go on "Mastermind" my specialist subject wouldn't be wasting my fecking time.



Correct... It's not a debate. Good thing for you, not being F'n interested and all-- YET, here you are making a spectacle of yourself.  

My position is backed by the science. Yours seems based on nothing more than emotionalism, which is why you're dismissed, as an overly-emotional, whinging Karen, screaming RREEEeeeeeeee. 

The sky is not falling Chicken Little.

BREATHE


----------



## Georgiatec

Just for the record the use of masks is about inhibiting the airflow from the wearer. Rather than projecting outwards the airflow is dissapated....this isn't rocket science, it's common sense and no, I don't need to quote a miriad of studies to prove it.
It may not prevent transmission, but the idea is to impair it.


----------



## Georgiatec

zachman said:


> Correct... It's not a debate. Good thing for you.
> 
> My position is backed by the science. Yours seems based on nothing more than emotionalism, which is why you're dismissed, as an overly-emotional, whinging Karen, screaming RREEEeeeeeeee.
> 
> The sky is not falling Chicken Little.
> 
> BREATHE



I'm English...I have no idea who Chicken fucking Little is....my name is not Karen.
Now feck off and patronise someone else.
Another zealot on the ignore list.


----------



## zachman

Georgiatec said:


> I'm English...I have no idea who Chicken fucking Little is....my name is not Karen.
> Now feck off and patronise someone else.
> Another zealot on the ignore list.



The internet can be used for more than trolling and porn... You should check it out, and up your game. You need to do much better.

Here you are:


----------



## Biddlin

Lo-Tek said:


> but there is no point.


Yup, pearls before -----!


----------



## zachman

Georgiatec said:


> Just for the record the use of masks is about inhibiting the airflow from the wearer. Rather than projecting outwards the airflow is dissapated....this isn't rocket science, it's common sense and no, I don't need to quote a miriad of studies to prove it.
> It may not prevent transmission, but the idea is to impair it.



Science:

Masks have been proven to be ineffective at preventing the transmission of viruses-- evidenced by the numbers peer-reviewed medical studies, but there are also studies showing negative affects of wearing masks, such as causing Bacterial Pneumonia.

An N-95 mask still lets 5% of anything smaller than 3 microns thru all the time. At 10% relative humidity to lets particles up to 8 microns thru. The Wuhan corona virus is 1.25 Nano microns big, that's : 0.00125 microns. 

That's 2400 times smaller than what an N-95 mask can filter. Yes, you can catch the flu while wearing an N-95 mask, and this variant too. 

That's the equivalent of putting up chainlink fencing to keep mosquitos out of your yard. And NO... 2 fences won't work either genius.

"More to the point, indoor airborne virus concentrations have been shown to exist (in day-care facilities, health centres, and onboard airplanes) PRIMARILY (not secondarily) as aerosol particles of diameters smaller than 2.5 μm, such as in the work of Yang et al. (2011): If his view of the mechanism is correct (ie. "physical loss"), then Shaman's work further necessarily implies that the dryness-driven high transmissibility (large R0) arises from small aerosol particles fluidly suspended in the air; as opposed to larger droplets, which are quickly gravitationally removed from the air. Such small aerosol particles fluidly suspended in air, of biological origin, are of every variety and are everywhere, including down to virion-sizes (Depres, 2012), making wearing a face diaper IRRELEVANT, and if you worked in a lab, you should know that.


----------



## zachman

Biddlin said:


> Yup, pearls before -----!



Well... Considering that the left find such great difficulty deciphering the differences between males and females while simultaneously whinging about an oppressive, white, male-dominated patriarchy, at the root of a gender pay gap-- calling out and dismissing their idiocy-- for the idiocy that it is-- is entirely justified.

"Socialism has a history of failure so blatant, that only an intellectual [or troll] could ignore or evade it".-- T. Sowell


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Well, it had a good run. 

*Thread Closed*


----------

